# Pakistan Vs India 15th June Champions Trophy Match



## Super Falcon

well i want to discuss that match which we all pakistanis want pakistan beat india in this match also as we beaten them in history of champions trophy with Grace and help of Almighty ALLAH this time ALLAh also bring us Victorious INSHAHALLAH we will win in match against india Ameen.


Mohammad Hafeez Nasir Jamshed has to led the pack with good base and kamran akmal misbah has to click in this match for us any how and asad shafiq should keep the team together it will be his test i hope and pray he will score heavily in middle for pakistan along with akmal and misbah and hafeez and jamshed tooo

in bowling Junaid khan should attack indians from front with irfan swing and bounce i hope and pray they give indians hard time ameen and in middle overs hafeez malik should chip in with wickets in regular intervals and we need good finishers in batting and bowling against india in this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Well I think no one is interested in that finale match now


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Super Falcon said:


> Well I think no one is interested in that finale match now



It was too early for you to start topic about this match

Its after two weeks 

It would be better if topic was about discussion/news/update of champion trophy


----------



## farhan_9909

well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played

congrats to pakistanis


----------



## Android

Super Falcon said:


> well i want to discuss that match which we all pakistanis want pakistan beat india in this match also as we beaten them in history of champions trophy with Grace and help of Almighty ALLAH this time ALLAh also bring us Victorious INSHAHALLAH we will win in match against india Ameen.



hey better keep Allah out of this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

These days its rainy weather in UK..so some matches might be delayed or abandoned because of rain


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

looking forward to the match. i'll see if i can get HD streaming going like last time. people seemed to have liked it.


----------



## bigzgvr4

cb4 said:


>


paisay khay howay hongay 



Android said:


> hey better keep Allah out of this


Please Explain yourself Are you being Sarcastic???????????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

bigzgvr4 said:


> paisay khay howay hongay
> 
> 
> Please Explain yourself Are you being Sarcastic???????????????????????



nope just want all of us to strictly keep keep religion out of it 
dont want this thread on a much awaited match turning into religious flame war 
alithough i presume i haven't phrased by statement above carefully no offence meant i apologised if caused any i'll delete it but also advice OP to edit your post of any religious stuff


----------



## bigzgvr4

Android said:


> nope just want all of us to strictly keep keep religion out of it
> dont want this thread on a much awaited match turning into religious flame war
> alithough i presume i haven't phrased by statement above carefully no offence meant i apologised if caused any i'll delete it but also advice OP to edit your post of any religious stuff



Why this is Defence PK and the countries name is ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN, You guys are guests not him and Your Responce was Very Direct and offensive, "KEEP ALLAH OUT OF THIS" WE never started ANy Religious War here on this thread. he is not Declaring JIHAD he is just said "GOD willingly and because of gods Grace", If you feel so strong you should tell India to stop Using AMERICAN Money AS on The MONEY IT SAYS "IN GOD WE TRUST"

thank you have a nice day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Super Falcon said:


> well i want to discuss that match which we all pakistanis want pakistan beat india in this match also as we beaten them in history of champions trophy with *Grace and help of Almighty ALLAH this time ALLAh also bring us Victorious INSHAHALLAH* we will win in match against india Ameen.
> 
> 
> Mohammad Hafeez Nasir Jamshed has to led the pack with good base and kamran akmal misbah has to click in this match for us any how and asad shafiq should keep the team together it will be his test i hope and pray he will score heavily in middle for pakistan along with akmal and misbah and hafeez and jamshed tooo
> 
> in bowling Junaid khan should attack indians from front with irfan swing and bounce i hope and pray they give indians hard time ameen and in middle overs hafeez malik should chip in with wickets in regular intervals and we need good finishers in batting and bowling against india in this match.



Do you guys really beleive that by praying to your GOD, all of the problem will be resolved and you will win matches..Please do not take me wrong...Even the same question I would have asked to any Indian member if any one would have said that by Praying Lord Ram or Lord Krishna India will win the match....

Do not you think that most of the Pakistan people are expect too much from God??....Dude this is a offtopic but i always get surprised when i see this thing all sphere of your society and to some extent of Indian society too...


----------



## Aka123

bigzgvr4 said:


> Why this is Defence PK and the countries name is ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN, You guys are guests not him and Your Responce was Very Direct and offensive, "KEEP ALLAH OUT OF THIS" WE never started ANy Religious War here on this thread. he is not Declaring JIHAD he is just said "GOD willingly and because of gods Grace", If you feel so strong you should tell India to stop Using AMERICAN Money AS on The MONEY IT SAYS "IN GOD WE TRUST"
> 
> thank you have a nice day



I think he was not aware of the term 'Inshahallah' hence he said that.



Android said:


> nope just want all of us to strictly keep keep religion out of it
> dont want this thread on a much awaited match turning into religious flame war
> alithough i presume i haven't phrased by statement above carefully no offence meant i apologised if caused any i'll delete it but also advice OP to edit your post of any religious stuff



Dude 'Inshahallah' means if the supreme god wills and it's a term used by all Muslims, when something is strongly desired. It's not that he's specifically bringing 'Allah' in the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Most probabaly Pakistan has a upper hand because Engish situation will help strong seam bowling attack of Pakistan...But the crucial differentiator is the batting between 2 nations...If Indian batting prevails over usual Pakistan weak batting then India has the way, or else If Pakistam seam bowler is on the roll then Indian have to pack the bags,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Kaniska said:


> Do you guys really beleive that by praying to your GOD, all of the problem will be resolved and you will win matches..Please do not take me wrong...Even the same question I would have asked to any Indian member if any one would have said that by Praying Lord Ram or Lord Krishna India will win the match....
> 
> Do not you think that most of the Pakistan people are expect too much from God??....Dude this is a offtopic but i always get surprised when i see this thing all sphere of your society and to some extent of Indian society too...



it is a belif not that we are expecting too much It just show Strong Beliefs When The president of USA takes OATH he Swears it on the Bible, So if aethists Hates that Fact that means They are also following a religion which dictates that their is no god because that is their Belief so they should not even be clasified as aethists Because by defination their is no god and they dont believe a God exist but that last Part "believe" GOD dont exisist It self turns them into a religion I hope you get what iam saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

bigzgvr4 said:


> it is a belif not that we are expecting too much It just show Strong Beliefs When The president of USA takes OATH he Swears it on the Bible, So if aethists Hates that Fact that means They are also following a religion which dictates that their is no god because that is their Belief so they should not even be clasified as aethists Because by defination their is no god and they dont believe a God exist but that last Part "believe" GOD dont exisist It self turns them into a religion I hope you get what iam saying



I am a Hindu. I believe in God and hence I agree to what you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Kaniska said:


> Most probabaly Pakistan has a upper hand because Engish situation will help strong seam bowling attack of Pakistan...But the crucial differentiator is the batting between 2 nations...If Indian batting prevails over usual Pakistan weak batting then India has the way, or else If Pakistam seam bowler is on the roll then Indian have to pack the bags,,



Funny thing is Pakistan wins most Matches against India that really Dont Matter when it comes to WORLD CUP pakistan ALWAYS LOOSES which is REally sad and Depressing Because pakistan Never won any world cup match against india that decides who is going to the next round

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

bigzgvr4 said:


> Funny thing is Pakistan wins most Matches against India that really Dont Matter when it comes to WORLD CUP pakistan ALWAYS LOOSES which is REally sad and Depressing Because pakistan Never won any world cup match against india that decides who is going to the next round



How can you be unhappy man. Pakistan has won a lot of matches against India. I think in both Test and ODI win-loss ratio Pakistan has the upper hand. 

But whatever be it Ind vs Pak is the best form of Cricket I have ever seen. What a nerve tearing excitement!! I was in Eden Gardens during 1999 Kolkata Test, which India lost pathetically...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

India gonna get whooped just like last time.


Our bowlers killed their batting line up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Aka123 said:


> How can you be unhappy man. Pakistan has won a lot of matches against India. I think in both Test and ODI win-loss ratio Pakistan has the upper hand.
> 
> But whatever be it Ind vs Pak is the best form of Cricket I have ever seen. What a nerve tearing excitement!! I was in Eden Gardens during 1999 Kolkata Test, which India lost pathetically...



i just want pakistan to win a match against india in a WORLD CUP arena Which pakistan HIstorically always looses which really matters as it is after all the WORLD CUp which is bigger then any event in cricket 
we even lose in t-20 world cup against india,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

ANY pakistanis care to Comment WHY we always LOOSES in WORLD CUP against INdia

I MEAN its a freakin world cup and ALWAYS ALWAYS we loose WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


my guess

really bad luck or paisa Khay hootay hein


----------



## Aka123

bigzgvr4 said:


> i just want pakistan to win a match against india in a WORLD CUP arena Which pakistan HIstorically always looses which really matters as it is after all the WORLD CUp which is bigger then any event in cricket
> we even lose in t-20 world cup against india,



You know, I'll tell you a secret. This World Cup for the first time, I don't know y, but somehow (probably because of a change) I was supporting Pakistan against India. But after Pakistan lost I was thrashed badly by my friends. Was getting universally abused. Few of my friends ran with sticks behind me to beat me. 

But now again I am back supporting India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

bigzgvr4 said:


> Funny thing is Pakistan wins most Matches against India that really Dont Matter when it comes to WORLD CUP pakistan ALWAYS LOOSES which is REally sad and Depressing Because pakistan Never won any world cup match against india that decides who is going to the next round



Never mind dude...It is a fact that Pakistan was really a better team at the time of Wasim/Waqar/Shoib Time...After thoese time, India is a better team on paper....So it all depends on who is playing well on that specific day....Good luck to you and my team too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4

Aka123 said:


> You know, I'll tell you a secret. This World Cup for the first time, I don't know y, but somehow (probably because of a change) I was supporting Pakistan against India. But after Pakistan lost I was thrashed badly by my friends. Was getting universally abused. Few of my friends ran with sticks behind me to beat me.
> 
> But now again I am back supporting India.



lol I think they get too overconfident because they always do good early on but then just suck major @55


----------



## Aka123

Kaniska said:


> Never mind dude...It is a fact that Pakistan was really a better team at the time of Wasim/Waqar/Shoib Time...After thoese time, India is a better team on paper....So it all depends on who is playing well on that specific day....Good luck to you and my team too..



Good luck to both!! India have never beaten Pakistan in a Champions Trophy match till now. Hope we achieve that this time. 



bigzgvr4 said:


> lol I think they get too overconfident because they always do good early on but then just suck major @55



Might be!! I think it's sheer pressure. Whoever handles the pressure better that day wins it. There's an analysis of the last wc sf match by Imran Khan and that was perfect!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Aka123 said:


> Good luck to both!! India have never beaten Pakistan in a Champions Trophy match till now. Hope we achieve that this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be!! I think it's sheer pressure. Whoever handles the pressure better that day wins it. There's an analysis of the last wc sf match by Imran Khan and that was perfect!!



yea ur right pressure whats gets them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

bigzgvr4 said:


> ANY pakistanis care to Comment WHY we always LOOSES in WORLD CUP against INdia
> 
> I MEAN its a freakin world cup and ALWAYS ALWAYS we loose WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> my guess
> 
> really bad luck or paisa Khay hootay hein



we have never lost to india in ICC champions trophy 

wcup ka ma kuch keh nahi sakta may be our team choke or paisa khatay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i blame coach planers and most importantly iqbal qasim keep choosing players who failled million times ferhat and malik how many times they keep coming and hurting pakistan


----------



## Haroon Yusuf

Super Falcon said:


> i blame coach planers and most importantly iqbal qasim keep choosing players who failled million times ferhat and malik how many times they keep coming and hurting pakistan



oh your strategy for the finale failed. Wish you would had guided them for the first two matches


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan playing India and Indian infested ICC and in English infested country, both negative and dirty.

Although Pak vs India in England with Pakistan facing agaionst 2 odds will be a treat to watch.


----------



## Super Falcon

haroon yousuf than why not you guide them seems like you are a man who sends parchi for ferhat and akmals to qasim isnt it true


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is easy match for us. Difficult matches are gone. 
Even if we give 160 target to India`, They will still loose. They can't play against wahab, irfan, junaid, ajmal and hafeez.


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is easy match for us. Difficult matches are gone.
> Even if we give 160 target to India`, They will still loose. They can't play against wahab, irfan, junaid, ajmal and hafeez.



lols...sure bro!! We'll see on 15th.


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is easy match for us. Difficult matches are gone.
> Even if we give 160 target to India`, They will still loose. They can't play against wahab, irfan, junaid, ajmal and hafeez.



You have hardly any knowledge about cricket; just being hyper patriotic..... You give any target within 250; India will just play defensive and score from singles. It is not that Indians are better, but Indians are playing with better strategy which is totlly missing in case of Pakistan. 

And dont forget Indian bowling is as unpredictable as Pakistani batting. They can get hammered against Sri Lanka and then bowl out Australia for 65. In last India-pak match Pakistan couldnt chase around 160 ; that is also against poor Indian bowling; though they had won first two matches already. India dropped bigger names like Sehwag, Gambhir etc who were not performing and added younger players who are doing well. In a normal wicket it is impossible even for Pakistan to restrict India within 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is easy match for us. Difficult matches are gone.
> Even if we give 160 target to India`, They will still loose. They can't play against wahab, irfan, junaid, ajmal and hafeez.



Come back to reality, our batting lineup is the best among the teams now.


----------



## sab

India vs Pakistan comparison-

Batting- Indians are more consistent. Guys like Dinesh Karthik, Kohli, Raina, Dhawan, Rohit Sharma, Dhoni all performed very well recently. Pakistan regularly struggling to chase totals well below 250 which can not be accepted from a country like Pakistan. Pakistani players dont lack talent but they dont come out with any strategy. In last match they became so defensive that required run rate soared above 6 very quickly. They just needed to take singles but still they failed. India 8/10; Pakistan 4/10

Bowling- Pakistan is much ahead. Indians lack consistency and often fail to bowl according to field set up. Guys like Bhubaneswar or Umesh yadav have played only few matches for India. India 5/10; pakistan 8/10

Fielding- Indians have dropped the older guys like Sehwag, Gambhir, Zahir Khan etc and all new players are very good fielders. Raina, Jadeja, Karthik are the top fielders of the side . Even a pacer like Umesh yadav is a top class athelete. Sorry to say there is hardly any improvement in pakistani fielding in recent years. India 8/10; Pakistan 5/10

Strategy- Indians come out with clear objective. But Pakistan looks confused during batting. India 8/10; Pakistan 5/10. Even the agressiveness the Pakistani team is known for is totally missing in this team. 

But all thiese things are on paper. It is quite possible that Indian batting flops that day which was a trademark for previous generation. If India batsmans are allowed to play their natural game it will be over for Pakistan. Pakistan has to restrict India within 250 at any cost (in case of a seaming wicket and damp weather it is 170)


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

rockstar said:


> Come back to reality, our batting lineup is the best among the teams now.



Last series shows that your batsman have no answer to our bowlers. Even they can't chase 170 and 160 runs


----------



## Parul

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Last series shows* that your batsman have no answer to our bowlers*. Even they can't chase 170 and 160 runs



On 15th yo'll see the answer's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Parul said:


> On 15th yo'll see the answer's


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sab said:


> You have hardly any knowledge about cricket; just being hyper patriotic..... You give any target within 250; India will just play defensive and score from singles. It is not that Indians are better, but Indians are playing with better strategy which is totlly missing in case of Pakistan.
> 
> And dont forget Indian bowling is as unpredictable as Pakistani batting. They can get hammered against Sri Lanka and then bowl out Australia for 65. In last India-pak match Pakistan couldnt chase around 160 ; that is also against poor Indian bowling; though they had won first two matches already. India dropped bigger names like Sehwag, Gambhir etc who were not performing and added younger players who are doing well. In a normal wicket it is impossible even for Pakistan to restrict India within 200.



Dude, i am saying that Your bowling is so pathetic, even our pathetic batting can cross 170 runs. Anything above 160 run is defendable. you can't play defensive technique against our bowling. It will only put pressure on you and be ready for long lineup of LBW. You have no chance to survive against us, play with aggressive or defensive. We have bullet bowlers that are bowling over 145km/h and with good line-o-length too. Pakistan batting is no doubt pathetic but your bowler will help us to cross even 170 runs. 
Your good fielding will save 25, 30 runs but still we will cross 170+ runs which is easy defendable for our bowlers. You batsman have no answer against us.


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Dude, i am saying that Your bowling is so pathetic, even our pathetic batting can cross 170 runs. Anything above 160 run is defendable. you can't play defensive technique against our bowling. It will only put pressure on you and be ready for long lineup of LBW. You have no chance to survive against us, play with aggressive or defensive. We have bullet bowlers that are bowling over 145km/h and with good line-o-length too. Pakistan batting is no doubt pathetic but your bowler will help us to cross even 170 runs.
> Your good fielding will save 25, 30 runs but still we will cross 170+ runs which is easy defendable for our bowlers. You batsman have no answer against us.



Why did your bowlers fail to restrict South Africa within 200 then? India has much stronger batting line up than South Africa ( Dont forget we scored 331 against them). Your bowlers are good but your fielders will give extra 30-40 runs....LOL


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sab said:


> Why did your bowlers fail to restrict South Africa within 200 then? India has much stronger batting line up than South Africa ( Dont forget we scored 331 against them). Your bowlers are good but your fielders will give extra 30-40 runs....LOL



We have habit to loose against South Africa. Our players are always in pressure when we play against SA. Very bad record


----------



## Parul

RazPaK said:


>



Winning and Loosing in party and parcel of life and in sport's one team wins and other losses.
 I wish Dhoni plays such an innings 






We'll see who wins on 15th ....


----------



## Spring Onion

Looking forward to a good match.


----------



## RazPaK

Parul said:


> Winning and Loosing in party and parcel of life and in sport's one team wins and other losses.
> I wish Dhoni plays such an innings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see who wins on 15th ....



Bichari.

India ki bestii honay wali hain. 

Tyar ro. 



We humiliated you in your own country, and now you are talking big else where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

RazPaK said:


> Bichari.
> 
> India ki bestii honay wali hain.
> 
> Tyar ro.
> 
> 
> 
> We humiliated you in your own country, and now you are talking big else where.



BIG MOUTH  why dont you just wait for 15th ?


----------



## Parul

Ganges Zephyr said:


> BIG MOUTH  why dont you just wait for 15th ?



Mate, let him do


----------



## RazPaK

Ganges Zephyr said:


> BIG MOUTH  why dont you just wait for 15th ?



I hope spanking will not be too bad. 

But if it is. We Pakistanis have big heart.







Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parul

RazPaK said:


> I hope spanking will not be too bad.
> 
> But if it is. We Pakistanis have big heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!



After losing there Matches, Pakistani Team must be using it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Our batsmen better show some Gairat in this match.


----------



## EagleEyes

Shoaib Mailk and Imran Farhat both have selectors in their pocket. Nobody can take them out. 

Kamran Akmal included.

But it is not the fault of the above players anyways IMO, they can only play on flat tracks.


----------



## Hyde

Harain ge yaar - haarain ge

Ab yeh naa poochna ke kon haaray ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Zakii said:


> Harain ge yaar - haarain ge
> 
> Ab yeh naa poochna ke kon haaray ga



Which ever team will play better cricket on 15th will win....


----------



## RazPaK

Parul said:


> Which ever team will play better cricket on 15th will win....



Bhartee team will lose. Phir baad mein aap lokh rona shuru kar dein gey. 

Anay do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

razzie satta lagaayen kaa,

india jeetega toh kya dega.


----------



## RazPaK

bronxbull said:


> razzie satta lagaayen kaa,
> 
> india jeetega toh kya dega.



^

translate to english plz.


----------



## nair

WebMaster said:


> Shoaib Mailk and Imran Farhat both have selectors in their pocket. Nobody can take them out.
> 
> Kamran Akmal included.
> 
> But it is not the fault of the above players anyways IMO, they can only play on flat tracks.



Webby we do not have a problem with Shoaib malik...... Woh tho hamari daamat hein  j/k


----------



## Spring Onion

Hum to already dob gaye hain sanam kash tum ko bhee lay hee dobain .



nair said:


> Webby we do not have a problem with Shoaib malik...... Woh tho hamari daamat hein  j/k



 pehlay hee leta rehta ha aik bar phir lay ley ga to kia ho jaye ga


----------



## agamdilawari

If India wins today, India will be through. 15th June game will be worthless for us. So regardless Pakistan win or not on tht day, it will be India who will have the last laugh waiving off Pakistan team on their way to airport


----------



## drunken-monke

Both teams are unpredictable... Lets see, who wins on 15th... Isn't that, after two losses, Pakistan is almost out of ICC champions Trophy???????


----------



## RazPaK

agamdilawari said:


> If India wins today, India will be through. 15th June game will be worthless for us. So regardless Pakistan win or not on tht day, it will be India who will have the last laugh waiving off Pakistan team on their way to airport



India will lose, and then India will lose to Pakistan.


----------



## bronxbull

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> translate to english plz.



eh?

u want to have a bet on india-pak game?


----------



## RazPaK

bronxbull said:


> eh?
> 
> u want to have a bet on india-pak game?



Yea. Let's bet.


----------



## bronxbull

what amount do you want to back on pak?


----------



## bronxbull

RazPaK said:


> I hope spanking will not be too bad.
> 
> But if it is. We Pakistanis have big heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!



dekhte hain ki phentay kisko pdyngy!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pakistan still got something to play for against India. If they manage to win they can keep their unbeaten record against India forever in Champions trophy as this is the last tournament!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

i agree with you but we win or loose we need to change intekhab alam javed miandad shoaibMOHAMMAD iqbal qasim these people are cancer and few others and also close the topic of kamran akmal ferhat like players once and for all force them out of the team


----------



## jetti

^^ whether you win or lose, you guys are returning home on Jun15 th... bye



RazPaK said:


> India will lose, and then India will lose to Pakistan.



hahahahaha... you guys are about to get eliminated.. bye.. hope shoaib malik gets home fast to the lap of sania.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Super Falcon said:


> i agree with you but we win or loose we need to change intekhab alam javed miandad shoaibMOHAMMAD iqbal qasim these people are cancer and few others and also close the topic of kamran akmal ferhat like players once and for all force them out of the team



Nothing is going to change unless something drastic happens. Maybe PA should initiate a coup & take over cricket in Pakistan...


----------



## Parul

Dhawan and Sharma have got off to a flying start and we'll win the match easily....Pakistan will be flying back on 15th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nwmalik

Parul said:


> Dhawan and Sharma have got off to a flying start and we'll win the match easily....Pakistan will be flying back on 15th


 flights already confirmed.
But i hope they don't get badly thrashed by much stronger and in form India.


----------



## Parul

nwmalik said:


> flights already confirmed.
> But i hope they don't get badly thrashed by much stronger and in form India.



Mate, in sport's one team wins and other looses....The best team on that day will come Victories be it India or Pakistan


----------



## agamdilawari

With this win, India will officially kick Pakistan out of CT even without defeating them...heard tht ryt all ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghauri05

jis buri halat me pak ki batting he r jis achi halat me pak ki bowling he mje lgta he pak bowlers india ko 100 pe b out kr de to b pak batting chase nai kr ske gi


----------



## agamdilawari

RazPaK said:


> India will lose, and then India will lose to Pakistan.



Haan bhyi kaale chasme waleya...ki hoya tere "India will lose" statement da. Pak team ki return ticket book ho gayi firrr


----------



## sab

If India wins, RazPak will remove the sunglasses from his profile picture.....

done?????


----------



## Bobby

Kaniska said:


> Most probabaly Pakistan has a upper hand because Engish situation will help* strong seam bowling attack of Pakistan*...But the crucial differentiator is the batting between 2 nations...If Indian batting prevails over usual Pakistan weak batting then India has the way, or else If Pakistam seam bowler is on the roll then Indian have to pack the bags,,



What strong bowling attack.....bowlers could not get them even a single win....as a team, Pakistan team is not good at all....



sab said:


> If India wins, RazPak will remove the sunglasses from his profile picture.....
> 
> done?????



No........I dont like horror pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Our ticket is confirmed


----------



## Bobby

India & Pakistan match will be nothing more than a practice match for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Mysterious Man said:


> that's why i am saying India 60% and Pakistan 40%.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think so.



Why you dont think so....If India wins, Pakistan will go home.....If India looses, still Pakistan will go home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Bobby said:


> Why you dont think so....If India wins, Pakistan will go home.....If India looses, still Pakistan will go home



True but going home doesn't matter as long as we get another victory over our eternal enemy who we have beaten many times OVERALL.


----------



## ghilzai

Mysterious Man said:


> oh. sorry for my post. u r right our team is champion. and Pakistani team is ........



Same Indian team that was humiliated on its own soil and in front of its supporters last and this year.



Tufailoolah said:


> don't live in a fool's paradise...Indian team is much stronger......Pakistan are gonna get slapped hard by India



You are already beaten before you started, with mentality like that, pak team will gather all its energy as this is a match of hate.


----------



## Bobby

ghilzai said:


> True but going home doesn't matter as long as we get another victory over our eternal enemy who we have beaten many times OVERALL.



Anyway this is the only wish is left for you....dont worry India will hit the last bullet in our eternal enemy's head....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Pakistan Officially out of the Champions Trophy....Courtesy India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

by the way ..just now India crushed WI...That means Pakistan is going home now

Thank you India ...not for wining match but to make sure that Pakistan is going home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Haanji ennu kehnde ne kicking someone out without even touching it. India becomes the first team to qualify for semis in this year's CT whereas Pak becomes the first team to be chucked outta tournament. Congo to all Indians and to Pakistanis too. Bhaiya tumhare bada bhai jeeta hai...khushi to banti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

ghilzai said:


> Same Indian team that was humiliated on its own soil and in front of its supporters last and this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You are already beaten before you started, with mentality like that, pak team will gather all its energy as this is a match of hate.



But today Pakistan is out of Chamapians Trophy...thanks to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Parul said:


> *Pakistan* Officially out of the *Champions Trophy.*...Courtesy India



Well it is champions trophy, not loosers trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

Has RazPak ejected already?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

@MST.....
We should now loose to Pakistan so that there is some face saving for them. So that they can go home without being pelted with stones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

India will let Imran Farhat and Shoaib Malik to score so that they can retain their places in the side. That would be an epic troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Mysterious Man said:


> check point table browser Indian team is no1. right now.



welcome to pdf


----------



## Haroon Yusuf

hahaha our phassadi team is out..


----------



## nair

Read in news paper about clashes between supporters of pakistan and south africa during the pak-SA match...... Pakistani supporters are allegedly attacked southafrican supporters after the lose of Misbah's wicket....


----------



## Markus

nair said:


> Read in news paper about clashes between supporters of pakistan and south africa during the pak-SA match...... Pakistani supporters are allegedly attacked southafrican supporters after the lose of Misbah's wicket....



Thats disgusting, I hope they are put in jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Read in news paper about clashes between supporters of pakistan and south africa during the pak-SA match...... *Pakistani supporters are allegedly attacked southafrican supporters after the lose of Misbah's wicket.*...



There is a thread on PDF regarding it.....


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> There is a thread on PDF regarding it.....



Havent seen that..... Why i posted here is...... Imagine if pakistan loses against india and supporters repeat their performance then....


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Havent seen that..... Why i posted here is...... Imagine if pakistan loses against india and supporters repeat their performance then....



Some Pakistani Members on that thread want's it to Happen......Clash B/w India-Pakistan Fans...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...une-2013-likelihood-violence.html#post4395286

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

bwahahahhahaha @nair 

seems shree's thread dint get some beef so you came to his rescue by discussing altogether another topic.

dahhhhh

oh by the way dint they suspend a SA player for the wrong appeal?


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahahhahaha @nair
> 
> seems shree's thread dint get some beef so you came to his rescue by *discussing altogether another topic.*
> 
> dahhhhh
> 
> oh by the way dint they suspend a SA player for the wrong appeal?



Reading #98 would make you understand the reason for that post....... 

Assuming You meant "Shree" with sreesanth..... Let me tell you point blank He has more critics in our state than any other place...... Then if he did something wrong (i see high chances of it).... He would suffer for it..... And madam i would be the last person to derail a thread.


----------



## Roybot

There is a video on youtube where Pakistani fans did mc, bc of Pakistani team after the South Africa game, their morale should be high


----------



## Areesh

jaunty said:


> India will let Imran Farhat and Shoaib Malik to score so that they can retain their places in the side. That would be an epic troll.



You aren't needed to let them score. Your bowling is so pathetic. Those as$holes would score something by themselves.



agamdilawari said:


> Haanji ennu kehnde ne kicking someone out without even touching it. India becomes the first team to qualify for semis in this year's CT whereas Pak becomes the first team to be chucked outta tournament. Congo to all Indians and to Pakistanis too. Bhaiya tumhare bada bhai jeeta hai...khushi to banti hai



By the way we have kicked you guys several times in the same manner. Can't even count how many times. Remember last CT or T20 WC?

Remember this?

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ9hV766lkY[/video]


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pakistan at ICC Champions Trophies :-

1998 = First round
2000 = Semi finalists
2002 = First round
2004 = Semi finalists
2006 = First round
2009 = Semi finalists
2013 = First round


----------



## AsianLion

Birmingham: The Pakistan cricket team hopes to at least partially pacify its angry fans here by beating arch-rivals India on Saturday, even though they are already out of the Champions Trophy.

A*fter Pakistan lost to South Africa on June 10, upset supporters protested as the team came out to board the bus to the hotel. Even during the presentation ceremony, Pakistan fans booed their team.

Also during the match, some Pakistan fans entered into a fight in the stands and pictures of them in a brawl were published by some of the newspapers here. It seems that Pakistanis got angry over an Indian waving the South Africa flag when their team was slipping to defeat.

Interestingly, it was later found out that the fan was not taunting the Pakistanis by waving the South Africa flag &#8212; but was a South African of Indian origin from Durban.
*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

jaunty said:


> India will let Imran Farhat and Shoaib Malik to score so that they can retain their places in the side. That would be an epic troll.



Please don't do this. Imran farhat is very fragile opener in the history of cricket. Its better to loose.............. We don't need imran farhat. 
Please you win this match............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Please don't do this. Imran farhat is very fragile opener in the history of cricket. Its better to loose.............. We don't need imran farhat.
> Please you win this match............



It will be better for Pakistani cricket if the lose tomorrow. Public anger may force the authority to bring necessary changes in the team as well as in the board. But , a win may cover up the things. Same thing happened in case of India too. A win in Indo-Pak match make people forget previous performance. I really feel sorry about performance of the pak batting line-up.

Some major changes will do good for Pakistan. Compare present Indian team with the one during last WC- there is no Gambhir, Sehwag, Sachin, Yusuf Pathan, Yubraj, Zaheer, Nehra, Munaf, Harbhajan....The team suffered during the transition but now it looks very well settled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UmarJustice

*India vs Pakistan is never a dead rubber: Gavaskar*

India and Pakistan are set to renew their historic rivalry at Edgbaston, Birmingham on Saturday. The edge may have been taken away from the game with India already in the semifinals of the ICC Champions Trophy with two facile wins against South Africa and West Indies. Pakistan are out of the tournament with two successive defeats.

Former India captain Sunil Gavaskar believes the game will not lose any of its intensity. "India versus Pakistan is never a dead rubber," Gavaskar told NDTV. "This match is extremely important for fans of both nations," he added.
"India will want to maintain the momentum they have picked up with their last two victories. They will be desperate not to lose this match, heading in to the semifinals," added Gavaskar. Gavaskar also predicted England to qualify for the final of the tournament and added that a clash versus India would be a dream. "India versus England is the ideal final. England beat us in India and it would be nice to face them for the ICC Champions Trophy title in their backyard," he said.
India are on a definite high with two comprehensive victories over South Africa and West Indies. Against the Windies, Ravindra Jadeja and Shikhar Dhawan were the stars for the Men in Blue. Jadeja took a career-best 5/36 with Dhawan notching his second successive century on-the-trot.
"Jadeja turned the match in India's favour," said Gavaskar. "At a certain stage West Indies were looking to score past 300, but Jadeja turned the match around with his bowling on a pitch where there was not much help for the spinners. Five wickets in a One-Day game is rare..." added Sunny.
"India now have a settled combination for the one-day game," said Gavaskar, who added that Shikhar Dhawan has been 'particularly impressive'. "The openers (Dhawan and Rohit Sharma) have given India attacking starts in this tournament. What's most important to me is the understanding they have with each other."
"I also have to add that this could well be the turning point of Rohit Sharma's career. He is knocking on the door for a Test spot with performances like this," said Gavaskar.

India vs Pakistan is never a dead rubber: Gavaskar


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jetti

Android said:


> hey better keep Allah out of this



because everytime india beats pakistan, hindu men are beating allah .. lol.

i think india should try out their lesser players and give those who havent yet played a chance.vijay for dhawan amit mishra for ashwin etc...


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

jetti said:


> because everytime india beats pakistan, hindu men are beating allah .. lol.
> 
> i think india should try out their lesser players and give those who havent yet played a chance.vijay for dhawan amit mishra for ashwin etc...



A statement with a very bad taste my friend... if you respect their religion...only then will they respect yours......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

AnnoyingOrange said:


> A statement with a very bad taste my friend... if you respect their religion...only then will they respect yours......



i respect their religion. even our side should not bring religion into sports like some guys do puja to god etc. 
its a game,.. so if we lose the game has all the hindu gods lost against the aussies?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

jetti said:


> i respect their religion. even our side should not bring religion into sports like some guys do puja to god etc.
> its a game,.. so if we lose the game has all the hindu gods lost against the aussies?


Why do you need to fall to some random schmuck"s level ...... remember hathi chale bazaar...kutte bhaunke bazaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hindus gonna get a whoopin'.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Today, i am supporting India. 
Anyway, My prediction is

*India*: 140 All out 
*Pakistan:* 90 All out !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

This is going to be tough. We have never beaten Pakistan in Champions Trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

RazPaK said:


> Hindus gonna get a whoopin'.



i think Allah will get it .


----------



## nair

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Today, i am supporting India.
> Anyway, My prediction is
> 
> *India*: 140 All out
> *Pakistan:* 90 All out !!



Mate if there 2 unpredictable teams in world cricket then it is Pakistan and India for sure.....


----------



## RazPaK

jetti said:


> i think Allah will get it .



You can wish and hope with all of your might, hindu.


Allah swt can not be the loser. In saying things like this, only you are the loser, hindu.


----------



## karan21

RazPaK said:


> You can wish and hope with all of your might, hindu.
> 
> 
> Allah swt can not be the loser. In saying things like this, only you are the loser, hindu.



Allah is with the one who is more hardworking, determined and strong. Now go get a life you war mongerer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> You can wish and hope with all of your might, hindu.
> 
> 
> Allah swt can not be the loser. In saying things like this, only you are the loser, hindu.



Simply you ask or pray to allah, do not mean he will give you a win. You have to deserve it to get any thing from god. 

Simply raising slogans and calling god names and insulting other religions and races won't help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Simply you ask or pray to allah, do not mean he will give you a win. You have to deserve it to get any thing from god.
> 
> Simply raising slogans and calling god names and insulting other religions and races won't help you.



Check who is insulting religions on the thread, Hindu.


Allah swt is will not be the loser.

Only you that insult the one and only God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nair said:


> Mate if there 2 unpredictable teams in world cricket then it is Pakistan and India for sure.....



Mate, this is pathetic batting lineup. No younus khan, Shahid afridi, abdur razzaq, Imran nazir, Ahmed shezad. Our only solid player is Nasir Jamshed.


----------



## Roybot

Pakistani fans, classy as always

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## illusion8

There is a possibility of a wash out, rain predicted  Indian fans have bought 70% of the tickets, Pakistani's 15% and neutral spectators 15%.


----------



## RazPaK

We whoopin that bhartee @$$ today.


lolz.


----------



## kurup

Waiting to see a good match .

Hope India emerges as the winner.


----------



## RazPaK

Hey Indians!


No hard feelings.


----------



## Riz

Srinivas said:


> Simply you ask or pray to allah, do not mean he will give you a win. *You have to deserve it to get any thing from god. *
> 
> Simply raising slogans and calling god names and insulting other religions and races won't help you.


 Nice words, You have to deserve it to get win. Allah is not Rabul muslamin only but Rabul-Aalameen , He is not only muslim GOD but All of Global , and he gives only to deserves, 
On the day a good team lose to an ordinary team, but personally i don't think with this batting lineup Pakistan can beat india,or even zambavway, we have alot of talent here in Pakistan but due to corrupt management they cannot beselected on merit


----------



## baajey

best of luck to both the teams.....my head is with india but my heart goes out to pakistan.
pakistanis need something to cheer about...even if it means we lose to them.
@*RazPak*, keep adding more color to the thread, its good to know u have unlocked the secret treasure of "infinite optimism".
Go India, Go Pakistan............


----------



## livingdead

riz1978 said:


> Nice words, You have to deserve it to get win. Allah is not Rabul muslamin only but Rabul-Aalameen , He is not only muslim GOD but All of Global , and he gives only to deserves,
> On the day a good team lose to an ordinary team, but personally i don't think with this batting lineup Pakistan can beat india,or even zambavway, we have alot of talent here in Pakistan but due to corrupt management they cannot beselected on merit



the only team that deserves to win is the one that wins (unless betting is involved)... 



RazPaK said:


> Hey Indians!
> 
> 
> No hard feelings.



try viagra.. it might work for you. 
good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## danish_vij

hinduguy said:


> the only tean that deserves to win is the one that wins (unless betting is involved)...
> 
> 
> 
> *try viagra.. it might work for you*.
> good night.






Roybot said:


> Pakistani fans, classy as always



are u sure they are pakistani shouting??


----------



## RazPaK

hinduguy said:


> the only tean that deserves to win is the one that wins (unless betting is involved)...
> 
> 
> 
> try viagra.. it might work for you.
> good night.



Viagra?


I think that may be something you Indians will need after losing the match today.


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> We whoopin that bhartee @$$ today.
> 
> 
> lolz.



Stay with your ID even after the match is over in this thread , like a man .,...... OK ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

danish_vij said:


> are u sure they are pakistani shouting??



They must be. Itni gandi zabaan Indians ki nahi ho sakti

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danish_vij

Roybot said:


> They must be. Itni gandi zabaan Indians ki nahi ho sakti



 hmm after watching ful video i realised they are using punjabi slanks but it doesnt seem to b like indian punjabi......indian punjabi people also use these slanks but thesre accent is different!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Roybot said:


> Pakistani fans, classy as always



i agree with the Pakistani supporters- "khilari saday Paincho"-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Stay with your ID even after the match is over in this thread , like a man .,...... OK ???



I don't change Id's Indian.

I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum. 



danish_vij said:


> hmm after watching ful video i realised they are using punjabi slanks but it doesnt seem to b like indian punjabi......indian punjabi people also use these slanks but thesre accent is different!!



Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan gona win today pretty easily- Pakistan always performs well under pressure- plus we have a comfortable advantage of 2-0 against india in champions trophy-


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> I don't change Id's Indian.
> 
> I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.



You will hide your face like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JonAsad

i am arranging an after party after Pakistani win- guess what losers are not invited- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RazPaK said:


> I don't change Id's Indian.
> 
> I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.



Pakistani Punjabis are fake Punjabis. They are cultural slaves of Urdu speakers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

JonAsad said:


> i am arranging an after party after Pakistani win- guess what losers are not invited- -



You are barred from your own party?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

ExtraOdinary said:


> Pakistani Punjabis are fake Punjabis. They are cultural slaves of Urdu speakers



Actually you are mistaken. We normal Punjabis have many more words in our vocab, that Indian Punjabis do not.


Ironically is seems they have succumbed to Hindi.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RazPaK said:


> Actually you are mistaken. We normal Punjabis have many more words in our vocab, that Indian Punjabis do not.
> 
> 
> Ironically is seems they have succumbed to Hindi.



Nope, Punjabi is thriving in India. Hell they dominate Delhi and all the Northern states culturally. Cant say the same for you guys. Even your writing script is borrowed from the persians/arabs.


----------



## RazPaK

ExtraOdinary said:


> Nope, Punjabi is thriving in India. Hell they dominate Delhi and all the Northern states culturally. Cant say the same for you guys. Even your writing script is borrowed from the persians/arabs.




You are little boy.


Don't tell me about Punjabi. Our elders speak Punjabi of quality that is unintelligible by your Indian Punjabis.

Please don't make us laugh. 

When Waris Shah, and Baba Bulleh Shah are looked up to as Punjabi literaries, then who are you Indians?


Please take a break.


----------



## Windjammer

Roybot said:


> Pakistani fans, classy as always


*
And the Indian class is always displayed on the field ....by praising the Captain.* 

Cricket: Nehra swears at Indian Captain Dhoni - YouTube


----------



## RazPaK

In the matter of hours, India is about to get **** on.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RazPaK said:


> You are little boy.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me about Punjabi. Our elders speak Punjabi of quality that is unintelligible by your Indian Punjabis.
> 
> Please don't make us laugh.
> 
> When Waris Shah, and Baba Bulleh Shah are looked up to as Pujabi literaries, then who are you Indians?
> 
> 
> Please take a break.



Yeah Ok. Now be a good boy and watch a bollywood movie to soothe you hurt ego.


----------



## RazPaK

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yeah Ok. Now be a good boy and watch a bollywood movie to soothe you hurt ego.



What ego. We Punjabis of Pakistan are more Punjabi than Indian Punjabis.

Just because Indian Punjabis get drunk and make ***** out of themselves, does not prove they are more Punjabi than us.


For god's sake. You are talking to a Chaudhry.


Here is Indian Punjabi:







Your pink turban wearing losers are an embarrassment to Punjabis.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Today is 75% chance of India, 25% chance of Pakistan.


----------



## Hobo1

RazPaK said:


> You are little boy.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me about Punjabi. Our elders speak Punjabi of quality that is unintelligible by your Indian Punjabis.
> 
> Please don't make us laugh.
> 
> When Waris Shah, and Baba Bulleh Shah are looked up to as Punjabi literaries, then who are you Indians?
> 
> 
> Please take a break.



 LINGUISTIC CLEANSING:The Sad Fate of Punjabi in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Hobo1 said:


> LINGUISTIC CLEANSING:The Sad Fate of Punjabi in Pakistan



And yet we speak it better than the pink paag mafiaa.

Doobay ke maarka kaka.


----------



## Vinod2070

Srinivas said:


> Stay with your ID even after the match is over in this thread , like a man .,...... OK ???



I think India will whoop Pakistan as we always seem to do.

This match is inconsequential anyway. May be we can try some of our reserve players.

This Pakistani team is quite ordinary and even that is a compliment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

RazPaK said:


> We whoopin that bhartee @$$ today.
> 
> 
> lolz.



Ya you can think of that.....because Paakistnee @$$ is alread destroyed by SA & WI....nothing left for India to whip...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

ExtraOdinary said:


> Pakistani Punjabis are fake Punjabis. They are cultural slaves of Urdu speakers



You know what, Punjabi speaking is looked down upon there.

In Pakistani Punjab assembly, anyone speaking Punjabi is seen as ganwar and an idiot.

Tarek Fatah has made some interesting comments on this self denigration of Pakistani Punjabi and he is one.

And funny to see some Arab wannabes telling us about Punjabi. Just speaking the language doesn't make anyone a Punjabi.

It is an ethnicity first and foremost and Arabs will never be Punjabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major Sam

ANy one suggest me best online streaming websiteS?


----------



## Bobby

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Today is 75% chance of India, 25% chance of Pakistan.



But dont forget Pakistan won all the matches against India in CT....so I would say 50-50 since India is better team


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RazPaK said:


> What ego. We Punjabis of Pakistan are more Punjabi than Indian Punjabis.
> 
> Just because Indian Punjabis get drunk and make ***** out of themselves, does not prove they are more Punjabi than us.
> 
> 
> For god's sake. You are talking to a Chaudhry.
> 
> 
> Here is Indian Punjabi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pink turban wearing losers are an embarrassment to Punjabis.



I can smell something burning . Come back when you have a native script of your own, till then you are just a cultural slave .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

usama waqas said:


> ANy one suggest me best online streaming websiteS?



star sport paid online is the best


----------



## Major Sam

Bobby said:


> star sport paid online is the best



Free ones


----------



## danish_vij

RazPaK said:


> I don't change Id's Indian.
> 
> I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.


to me its vice-verse 



RazPaK said:


> I don't change Id's Indian.
> 
> I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.


pakistani punjabi is mixed with urdu words!!! pakistani punjabi resembles alot with punjabi spoken in jammu they mix urdu with punjabi



RazPaK said:


> I don't change Id's Indian.
> 
> I've stuck with mine since day one of joining the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Punjabi sounds goofy.


pakistani punjabi is mixed with urdu words!!! pakistani punjabi resembles alot with punjabi spoken in jammu they mix urdu with punjabi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

If Pakistan bats first then they can be serious threat to Indian team. If India bat first then god save them


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Kamran akmal and Wahab riaz should open the inning for Pakistan. We should utilize new ball and power play. First ten over is very important.


----------



## sab

It is last time RazPak with his dark glasses.... After the match he will throw it away....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

when i see a thread which has razzy in it... i get a feeling that i landed in Kinder garden....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

*The most aggressive anti-Punjabi-ists come from the educated and semi-educated classes. As soon as they acquire the most minimal academic advancement, the first thing they do is jettison their natural language. I have never seen or heard of an educated, or even semi-educated, Punjabi parent who is willing to communicate with his or her own child in their native tongue. Rather, they strongly discourage and often rebuke their children if they even suspect that they might be talking to other children in Punjabi, because speaking Punjabi is considered a mark of crudeness and bad manners.

A young child speaking Punjabi is at best an amusing curiosity for adult Punjabis. In a posh social or academic gathering anyone speaking that language is either trying to be funny or himself soon becomes the butt of jokes. A poet who writes in Punjabi finds an audience predisposed only to ribald entertainment. 

Pakistani Punjabis' negative attitude towards their language can be demonstrated by the fact that there is not a single newspaper or magazine published in Punjabi for the 60 million-plus Punjabi speakers.

Yet, while Pakistani Punjabis can certainly speak their language, they can neither read nor write it. I estimate that not more than two percent of Punjabis can read or write Punjabi. Add to this the fact that, after Urdu speakers, Punjabis on average are the most literate group in Pakistan and you see what irony there is.*

Quite interesting.

Probably just inevitable if you think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Please stop Punjabi-Udu debate.....It's cricket thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Riz

RazPaK said:


> And yet we speak it better than the pink paag mafiaa.
> 
> Doobay ke maarka kaka.


 RazPak brother app pehlay bhe aisay thay yaa phir Pakistan k champions trophy say out honay k bad aisay ho gay ho ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Guys, Inferiority complex has no cure, so please leave the poor jobless chap alone. 

Dont make his mental condition even worse from here. 




walwal said:


> Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar &#8211; The Express Tribune



And they will get totally mad after todays whooping !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

walwal said:


> Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar &#8211; The Express Tribune



Because they are on the watch list of ICC anti-corruption, and not able to earn money so easily..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Toss jeet gye hum...

Lets start whooping

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

India to bowl first. Mr Duckworth & Mr Lewis are expected to play a major role!


----------



## Riz

I am so sad they have not selected afridi in the playing eleven, because he was not performing well. but then who was performing well ? Hafeez ? Imran farhat ? shoaib malik ? Nasir jamshaid ? Kamran akmal ? phwwwwwwww, Afridi should be there in the team he is player that can change the game on his day. even our mohala cricket team can ball out current batting lineup


----------



## INDIC

danish_vij said:


> pakistani punjabi is mixed with urdu words!!! pakistani punjabi resembles alot with punjabi spoken in jammu they mix urdu with punjabi



When Pakistani speaks Punjabi, it sounds someone is speaking Urdu in Punjabi accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

riz1978 said:


> I am so sad they have not selected afridi in the playing eleven, because he was not performing well. but then who was performing well ? Hafeez ? Imran farhat ? shoaib malik ? Nasir jamshaid ? Kamran akmal ? phwwwwwwww, Afridi should be there in the team he is player that can change the game on his day. even our mohala cricket team can ball out current batting lineup



Afridi aakar kya ukhar leta? Aise hi baithe baithe do teen ball chaba jata

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

Match will be abandoned. Mark my post..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Just now I saw Indians and Pakistanis in their parrot uniforms  entering the stadium on TV


----------



## kaykay

Its sun-light on the ground......match would not be delayed.


----------



## farhan_9909

india can chase a pakistani score with just 2 openers


----------



## agamdilawari

Pakistan getting 260ish score...India chasing it down with 3-4 overs to spare.


----------



## kaykay

farhan_9909 said:


> india can chase a pakistani score with just 2 openers



sorry bro but Pakistani bowlers are really good it would not be easy for India to win.....both teams are good, its just that Pakistani team is not in the form...anyway all the best to both teams!


----------



## Major Sam

live streaming link please


----------



## Srinivas

usama waqas said:


> live streaming link please



Try this one mate 

Live Cricket.: Live Cricket Streaming, Live IPL, Indian Premier League, Live Streaming, IPL Cricket, Live IPL T20 2013, Live IPL 6 Streaming, IPL T20, Cricket T20, Watch Live Cricket. Free Streaming Cricket TV with Live Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Pakistan will do less than 200 and India will chase it down.....If Pak score something around 250 it will be difficult for India to chase against Pak bowling in this windy condition...

LBW...review...seems bit high...


----------



## Major Sam

Thank God.. bach gae baba


----------



## Jango

Finally we play the right team. Imran Farhat gets booted out.

Akmal
Jamshed
Hafeez
Malik
Asad Shafiq
Misbah
Umar Amin

Now we have a proper middle order and not 2 openers playing in the middle order.


----------



## Bobby

Rafael said:


> Match will be abandoned. Mark my post..



scared Pakistani


----------



## sab

Umesh Yadav started coutiously...bit slow in pace today but good in line.....


----------



## Bobby

OUT.................Jamshed gone

Slip Catch out....no DRS this time


----------



## sab

Nasir Jamshed is best Pakistani batsman...gone...


----------



## Jango

And our batting collapse started!


----------



## Major Sam

ye chawal gya .... aise BCH jese ctach kerna sikha rhe han bhai jan indians ko


----------



## MST

OUT OUT OUT


----------



## sab




----------



## Roybot

Fat shyte gone, yaar inko koi exercise nai karwata?


----------



## baajey

jamshed out out out


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Awesome bowling yar. Its a big wicket. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989

jamshed gone


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

My Gujjar brother from Meerut, aka Bhuvneshwar Kumar strikes hard where it hurts the most

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

Pakistani batting is struggling in front of Indian weak bowling line up


----------



## jaunty

Let the trolling begin.


----------



## kaykay

Indian bowling is not that bad.....we have 3 regular faster bowlers and 2 spinners while both spinners are good all-rounders.


----------



## Vinod2070

To be fair to the Pakistanis, it is an unequal fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

7/1...4 overs


----------



## farhan_9909

we are underestimating the pak team against india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Pakistanis are shivering under Indian attack in the early overs. Where is RazPak?


----------



## jaunty

Vinod2070 said:


> To be fair to the Pakistanis, it is an unequal fight.



Heavyweight vs Welterweight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

I am confused......Please somebody tell is this is one day or test match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Vinod2070 said:


> To be fair to the Pakistanis, it is an unequal fight.



Pakistan should be allowed to bat twice for a fair fight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## soumya1989

Srinivas said:


> Try this one mate
> 
> Live Cricket.: Live Cricket Streaming, Live IPL, Indian Premier League, Live Streaming, IPL Cricket, Live IPL T20 2013, Live IPL 6 Streaming, IPL T20, Cricket T20, Watch Live Cricket. Free Streaming Cricket TV with Live Online



not working


----------



## Backbencher

Its been a couple of months since I last spent a healthy time in defence.pk but today **** job **** boss . 
My life my cricket 
Guys please keep updating the score 
I am here to stay all day today


----------



## Vinod2070

MST said:


> Pakistan should be allowed to bat twice for a fair fight



And also to bowl twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

soumya1989 said:


> not working



try this...

CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket


----------



## Vinod2070

Maiden over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

[video]http://www.stream2watch.me/cricket/india-vs-pakistan-live-stream[/video]

watch match live HD-


----------



## soumya1989

7/1 after 5


----------



## MST

soumya1989 said:


> not working



If you can US proxy u can stream directly from ESPNcricinfo website


----------



## Srinivas

soumya1989 said:


> not working




try this one , it is working for me...


Live Cricket Streaming - India Vs Pakistan Live Streaming - Live Ipl Streaming


----------



## jetti

RazPaK said:


> You can wish and hope with all of your might, hindu.
> 
> 
> Allah swt can not be the loser. In saying things like this, only you are the loser, hindu.



ok Kafir, we will see at the end of the game who is the loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Just look at the bowling of Bhuvneshwar Kumar, pakistani batsman are shivering to even touch the ball.


----------



## MST

Vinod2070 said:


> And also to bowl twice.



Atleast they will make some runs if they get to bat twice. It is getting boring


----------



## EagleEyes

Akmal moving up is good, but why Hafeez no longer has guts to open?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

yeeeee.......finally Pak took 1 run


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

JonAsad said:


> [video]http://www.stream2watch.me/cricket/india-vs-pakistan-live-stream[/video]
> 
> watch match live HD-




HD mai mat deekh yar, Pindi kanp rahi hai tumharey batsman ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Finally ....


----------



## Major Sam

Ye maraaaa...

Or ye maraaa zor ka choka shahzada laga ha

or ye aik or mara chokaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Two fours in a row by Hafeez!!!


----------



## Major Sam

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> HD mai mat deekh yar, Pindi kanp rahi hai tumharey batsman ki.



abhi to shuru hua han ,,, agay agay dekhna hota ha kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Now this should bring some Pakistanis to this thread


----------



## EagleEyes

444

Lets goo


----------



## Jango

3 fours in a row...first 2 by Hafeez then by AKmal.

Ab bolo!!!!


----------



## Major Sam

Oe YE AIK AUR AYA CHOKAAA 

4


----------



## jaunty

Runs are flying now.


----------



## Bobby

Finally few shot from Pak.....wicket looks true for batsman...good news for Indian batters


----------



## Major Sam

O shahzada


4444444444444444444


----------



## MST

Aur barish suru


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

5th over mai 1st four mara hai to kon si badi baat ho gyi.....lets see how match goes...


----------



## Major Sam

ahaaaa
khush kr ditaaaa


----------



## sab

Three boundaries will remove some pressure from the batsmans...

It's raining lightly...


----------



## Bobby

It is raining...........


----------



## jaunty

Fekking English weather.


----------



## soumya1989

It's raining.


----------



## EagleEyes

Rain is here.


----------



## MST

Now it will be fun if the match reduces to 25 overs. Pakistan already wasted 7 overs for 30 odd runs


----------



## Major Sam

Aur Barish shuruuuuuuu


NAhiiiii Ham nhi mantay


----------



## EagleEyes

@Zarvan rain stop kerne ki duwa please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

But Pakistani batsmans are giving too many *** balls.....that's not the right way...


----------



## Jango

Rain going on and sun is also out!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Vinod2070 said:


> To be fair to the Pakistanis, it is an unequal fight.



Agreeeeeeed......................................


----------



## Major Sam

Yessss 

yessss


ye aik or lagaya ghuma...

Chaa gya sohnyaa


----------



## Jango

And another four!!!


----------



## Backbencher

Rain - Breaking Benjamin - YouTube

Rain rain go away come again another day , cause all the world is waiting for the sun


----------



## jaunty

WebMaster said:


> @Zarvan rain stop kerne ki duwa please


----------



## kaykay

aab ja ke pakistani batsmen me thodi jaan aayi...lols


----------



## jaunty

Pissant


----------



## JonAsad

Bobby said:


> yeeeee.......finally Pak took 1 run



count the number of boundaries in last 3 overs- -


----------



## soumya1989

run feast starts


----------



## Major Sam

o ooooo
OOOOOOOOOOo


hooooooooooo

Ohooooooooo


Indians...... kesa lga?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WebMaster said:


> Akmal moving up is good, but why Hafeez no longer has guts to open?



Because He don't want younus khan in the team. Hafeez is bad man!!


----------



## Backbencher

Is it just me who thinks that Naseer Hussain is a great commentator who provides facts and logics to his cricketing statements. 
Maybe that's why ESPN news UK have hired him


----------



## sab

usama waqas said:


> o ooooo
> OOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> 
> hooooooooooo
> 
> Ohooooooooo
> 
> 
> Indians...... kesa lga?



After so many boundaries where the runrate goes...... 4 per overs... LOL...


----------



## soumya1989

RR 4 per over


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sab said:


> After so many boundaries where the runrate goes...... 4 per overs... LOL...



I want to ask a question... Why India is batting second?? Pakistani planning was already to bat first!!


----------



## MST

Back to singles for Pakistan


----------



## soumya1989

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I want to ask a question... Why India is batting second?? Pakistani planning was already to bat first!!



You don't know what is going on Dhoni's mind.


----------



## sab

That's an intelligent shot by hafeez...easy 4 without risk..


----------



## jaunty

Give them a game against India and Pakistanis start playing well.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I want to ask a question... Why India is batting second?? Pakistani planning was already to bat first!!



due to the weather. Duckworth-lewis may come into play.. & batting 2nd will help in controlling the game.


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I want to ask a question... Why India is batting second?? Pakistani planning was already to bat first!!



Probably he is expecting rain in between....team batting second can play according to D/L calculation...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

JanjaWeed said:


> due to the weather. Duckworth-lewis may come into play.. & batting 2nd will help in controlling the game.



But still if you bat first and even give target of 200, then it was game over for Pakistan. Pakistan can't chase well. We have no inzimam, mohammad yousaf, Younus khan..................


----------



## farhan_9909

if pakistan score around 250.

than it does has a chance..

we should not loose any wickets atleast till 100 runs


----------



## sab

Gr8 effort Karthhik...bad luck...


----------



## baajey

good sensible batting from the pakistani duo.....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

farhan_9909 said:


> if pakistan score around 250.
> 
> than it does has a chance..
> 
> we should not loose any wickets atleast till 100 runs


250 is too much. 200 is winning score for us. Our bowling can defend this score easily. But we have to reach 200


----------



## JanjaWeed

Peaceful Civilian said:


> But still if you bat first and even give target of 200, then it was game over for Pakistan. Pakistan can't chase well. We have no inzimam, mohammad yousaf, Younus khan..................



What if the target is shortened due to rain & Pakistan is asked to chase around 125 in 22 odd overs? Will have to wait & see if that decision works in India's favor or not. Weather in the afternoon is not looking good at all...


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> But still if you bat first and even give target of 200, then it was game over for Pakistan. Pakistan can't chase well. We have no inzimam, mohammad yousaf, Younus khan..................



Main streangth in Indian bowling is spinners....But Pakistanis will not be that uncomfortable like the South Africans or West Indians..... So 200 target might not work here...


----------



## MST

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 250 is too much. 200 is winning score for us. Our bowling can defend this score easily. But we have to reach 200



On a pitch like this Pakistan needs 250. This seems really dead pitch.


----------



## JonAsad

50/1 at your faces indians-


----------



## sab

Geme stopped...


----------



## MST

Looks like heavy rains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Raining 


Nooooooo


----------



## soumya1989

freaking English weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

There is a Hockey match too...India vs The Netherlands....dont know the exact time............Probably Saina Nehwal is also playing semifinal in Indonesian open....


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

soumya1989 said:


> freaking English weather.



Yesterday match was tied between South Africa and west indies due to rain. West indies was exactly at par score by D/L method. 
West indies was winning but rain has interrupted the match and south Africa qualified for next round.
Rain is normal in England, they should make roof packed grounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Play to start soon. good news


----------



## Pakistanisage

Rain stopped. Match should restart soon.


----------



## soumya1989

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yesterday match was tied between South Africa and west indies due to rain. West indies was exactly at par score by D/L method.
> West indies was winning but rain has interrupted the match and south Africa qualified for next round.
> Rain is normal in England, they should make roof packed grounds.



They need to make indoor stadiums like in Australia. WI bad luck if Polard was there they were winning by 3 runs but when he got out it was a tie. I simply don't understand what is d/l method.


----------



## MST

Match Started

Out out out


----------



## sab

Gr8 catch by dhoni


----------



## Joe John

First ball after start.... ITS A WICKET


----------



## MST

dhoni took an sexcellent catch


----------



## sanddy

khuda hafiz to hafeez


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sanddy said:


> khuda hafiz to hafeez



Self delete!!


----------



## MST

out out out


----------



## sab

Akmal gone


----------



## MST

Have to give it to Kamran Akmal. He walked even before the umpire had given him out


----------



## baajey

lol....pakitani batsmen wagging their tails, huh ????


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. Katmal gone...


----------



## jaunty

No Pakistani has posted here after resumption of play.


----------



## nair

Eik aur Wicket


----------



## MST

Captain has come.


----------



## sab

MST said:


> out out out



MST wants to be the first person to report an out...So you type "OUT OUT OUT" and wait for the right moment to press 'post'...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Backbencher

lol.......I think it would be now impossible for Pakistan to even complete 45 overs


----------



## mastaan

who'll win today folks???


----------



## nair

sab said:


> MST wants to be the first person to report an out...So you type "OUT OUT OUT" and wait for the right moment to press 'post'...



I hope he gets the opportunity to post that 7 more times in an hour....


----------



## MST

I think 200 is a winning score for Pakistan with the kind of spinners they have. Now question is can they make it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> No Pakistani has posted here after resumption of play.



Pakistanion ka naseeb hi kharab hain. The moment they started playing well... rain interrupted the flow. & now.. the collapse!!


----------



## farhan_9909

we will go beyond 200.

mark my words


----------



## Riz

Roybot said:


> Afridi aakar kya ukhar leta? Aise hi baithe baithe do teen ball chaba jata



chuba to nahe albata guma zaroor daita tumhary ballers ko mar mar kar


----------



## illusion8

mastaan said:


> who'll win today folks???



The weather and couple of folks called Duckworth and Lewis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

sab said:


> MST wants to be the first person to report an out...So you type "OUT OUT OUT" and wait for the right moment to press 'post'...



Kya karon probablity is working in my favor


----------



## sanddy

61/3 16 overs


----------



## jaunty

farhan_9909 said:


> *we will go beyond 200.
> *
> mark my words



Is that an achievement?


----------



## sab

riz1978 said:


> chuba to nahe albata guma zaroor daita tumhary ballers ko mar mar kar



He used to that a decade ago...when I was in school...... nowadays....


----------



## shuntmaster

One more down yaaaay...


----------



## Parul

mastaan said:


> who'll win today folks???



The team which plays better cricket should win the Match.....


----------



## baajey

where is @*RazPak* ?????


----------



## MST

So now we have two Test Match Batsmen playing one day. Its going to be pretty boring now


----------



## Backbencher

Pakistan will not be able to cross 150 today 
Why are the Pakistani guys hiding now


----------



## sab

Test match fielding against Misbah.... 

Someone said Pakistanis are playing tests like onedays and onedays like tests...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

CLUB SIDE Battis=ng Side PLus MAtch Fixers,
Thumbs up to Lahori group and Karachi group.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

batting flops again ................... pathetic performance


----------



## mikkix

CLUB SIDE Batting Side PLus MAtch Fixers,
Thumbs up to Lahori group and Karachi group.


----------



## baajey

only 100 users in this thread ???????????


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

mikkix said:


> CLUB SIDE Battis=ng Side PLus MAtch Fixers,
> Thumbs up to Lahori group and Karachi group.



lahori and karachite group is biggest threat to the future of our cricket ........


----------



## baajey

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> batting flops again ................... pathetic performance


boss too early to say that ...... keep the faith...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

jaunty said:


> Is that an achievement?



I said it many times, 200 is defendable score for our bowling. we should get 180 or 200 runs then we will win easily Just need to touch 180 runs


----------



## nair

baajey said:


> only 100 users in this thread ???????????



80 Guests!!!! I wonder who are they


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

on batting crease they look like be facing for the 1st time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
there is no class in our batting


----------



## nair

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I said it many times, 200 is defendable score for our bowling. we should get 180 or 200 runs then we will win easily Just need to touch 180 runs



this is a 50 over match or a 20:20?


----------



## MST

RAin coming


----------



## mastaan

Parul said:


> The team which plays better cricket should win the Match.....



That's a politically correct response!


----------



## Roybot

riz1978 said:


> chuba to nahe albata guma zaroor daita tumhary ballers ko mar mar kar



Kis zamanay ki baat kar rahe ho ? 







Shahid Afridi's performance against India in the last ten years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I said it many times, 200 is defendable score for our bowling. we should get 180 or 200 runs then we will win easily Just need to touch 180 runs


 bhi jaan aage indian batting hae Pakistani nehi k thussssssss ho ................ 
they are classic batsman, a total of around 260 to 280 would have been challenging for this indian batting line up ............
our bowling too isn't that much to pose a serious threat to indian class ...
my words are bitter so is truth ........


----------



## Beerbal

baajey said:


> where is @*RazPak* ?????







watching match live...


----------



## MST

Is barish ne to bamboo kar ke rakha hai


----------



## baajey

nair said:


> 80 Guests!!!! I wonder who are they


one of them is definitely *RazPak*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

baajey said:


> boss too early to say that ...... keep the faith...



is it still too early to say that ???????????????


----------



## MST

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> bhi jaan aage indian batting hae Pakistani nehi k thussssssss ho ................
> they are classic batsman, a total of around 260 to 280 would have been challenging for this indian batting line up ............
> our bowling too isn't that much to pose a serious threat to indian class ...
> my words are bitter so is truth ........



Pakistan has some very good spinners. And the pitch is turning square. So if Pakistan reaches 200 then I will put my money on Pakistan. Initially i thought 250 will be required to be safe. But the pitch will only deteriorate. IF its now turning square then its not hard to image how it will be in second innings.


----------



## kaykay

I expect another wicket just after the game starts again...lols anyway even 240-250 is not enough for Pakistani team...they should make atleast 260+ to win the match.


----------



## sanddy

All players back to pavilion due to rain


----------



## mikkix

AAJ to pakisatn ki ***** phate gii.


----------



## baajey

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> is it still too early to say that ???????????????


yes...coz its still less than 20 overs of the 1st innings.....so chill


----------



## illusion8

Roybot said:


> Kis zamanay ki baat kar rahe ho ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi's performance against India in the last ten years



Not even a fifty? pretty pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Roybot said:


> Kis zamanay ki baat kar rahe ho ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi's performance against India in the last ten years



He doesn't have even a 50 in eighteen matches he played against India. Boom Boom se Fuss Fuss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

baajey said:


> one of them is definitely *RazPak*



I couldnt stop laughing mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

mastaan said:


> That's a politically correct response!



Mate, it's true tooo...My Heart  wants India to win and I am supporting my Team....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Out.... out... out


----------



## jaunty

MST said:


> He doesn't have even a 50 in eighteen matches he played against India. Boom Boom se Fuss Fuss



Afridi has perfected the art of duping Pakistanis.


----------



## nair

Rain started... Play resume with 2 pakistan wickets....


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

ab kon out ho gia ???????????


----------



## MST

shuntmaster said:


> Out.... out... out



Match band hai abhi. Who got out buddy. Are you predicting in advance


----------



## mikkix

India will thrash Pakistanis....Soon.
New Arrivals==== Pakistan welcomes India's Thrashing..


----------



## Parul

Pak: 70/3 (19.0 Ovs) INDIA vs PAKISTAN (ODI), June 15, 2013, 10th Match, Group B | MSN Cricket


Pak: 70/3 (19.0 Ovs)


----------



## Bobby

Only rain can save Pakistan from defeat....


----------



## mikkix

Bobby said:


> Only rain can save Pakistan from defeat....



Zaid hamid declared Jihad against New Delhi Fort and Radio Hindustan.
Army is ready to launch a missile.


----------



## Bobby

JonAsad said:


> count the number of boundaries in last 3 overs- -



Hope you are counting the wickets also


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nair said:


> this is a 50 over match or a 20:20?



I am talking about 50 over match. I can see strength in our bowling.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bobby said:


> Only rain can save Pakistan from defeat....



Looks like that's going to be the case. Again... rain is expected between 2 & 4PM & 6 o'clock onwards. It's going to be stop - start frustrating day.


----------



## Parul

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am talking about 50 over match. I can see strength in our bowling.



Yes your Strength is your Bowling and Our's OUR Batting  Our bowling is not as bad as some people thinks...Waiting for Rain to Stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am talking about 50 over match. I can see strength in our bowling.



Good All the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby

mikkix said:


> Zaid hamid declared Jihad against New Delhi Fort and Radio Hindustan.
> Army is ready to launch a missile.



 why he is always behind All India radio....he doesnt like Indian News TV Channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

In the mean time Saina Nehwal on her way to final.... check Neo Prime...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bobby said:


> why he is always behind All India radio....he doesnt like Indian News TV Channels




Murakh hai......Brain Damage...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikkix

Bobby said:


> why he is always behind All India radio....he doesnt like Indian News TV Channels



He wants Ghazwa-e-Pakistan. Which is already started. Soon accomplish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Roybot said:


> Kis zamanay ki baat kar rahe ho ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi's performance against India in the last ten years



usky peak time par to tum darpook indians bhaag he gay thay k nahe khailne pak k sath cricket .......


----------



## True pakistani 22

Indian batsman yet to face Bowler,s like Irfan,Junaid,Wahab,Hafeez and Ajmal
bating 2nd in this Pitch will lot harder compare to bating 1st 
Claim down and Blv on Pakistan team
if we get scored around 230 Match on


----------



## W.11

Bobby said:


> Only rain can save Pakistan from defeat....



what defeat ?


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> Pakistani fans, classy as always



Why are these British Pakistanis so fekked up?



sab said:


> In the mean time Saina Nehwal on her way to final.... check Neo Prime...




Saina Nehwal Live here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp0s5apwEmc


----------



## Parul

riz1978 said:


> usky peak time par to *tum darpook indians bhaag he gay thay k nahe khailne pak k sath cricket* .......



My Foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Dont worry guys Pakistan gona win today-


----------



## Parul

True pakistani 22 said:


> Indian batsman yet to face Bowler,s like Irfan,Junaid,Wahab,Hafeez and Ajmal
> bating 2nd in this Pitch will lot harder compare to bating 1st
> Claim down and Blv on Pakistan team
> if we get scored around 230 Match on



Rain needs to stop first  & then for sure MATCH ON.....


----------



## kaykay

Guys watch NEO prime...Saina Nehwal is palying live....


----------



## JonAsad

jaunty said:


> Why are these British Pakistanis so fekked up?



You should see the indian streets full of indian born indians fcukin up themselves and players posters when they lose a crucial match-


----------



## mikkix

YA Allah Pakistanio Ki IZzat Rakh le aur Aaaj Barish hone de..
Sahi kaha hai Barish nemat hai


----------



## baajey

nair said:


> I couldnt stop laughing mate


n now even if its a draw, RazPak will suddenly reincarnate .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Saina Nehwal is leading so far......lets see further....tune NEO prime.


----------



## shuntmaster

Oops.. rain stoppage again. ?8


----------



## JonAsad

mikkix said:


> YA Allah Pakistanio Ki IZzat Rakh le aur Aaaj Barish hone de..
> Sahi kaha hai Barish nemat hai



Khuda ka khauf ker lerkay- na umedi kufar hai- merd ban or team ko support ker-


----------



## sab

Juliana Scehnk playing very well....Ahead 12-21, 21-13, 11-5 now....Sania has to fight hard....

Looks very hard for Sania now...so many unforced error against a top player costs a lot...


----------



## Bobby

True pakistani 22 said:


> Indian batsman yet to face Bowler,s like Irfan,Junaid,Wahab,Hafeez and Ajmal
> bating 2nd in this Pitch will lot harder compare to bating 1st
> Claim down and Blv on Pakistan team
> if we get scored around 230 Match on



Even Dhoni knows batting second will be hard on this pitch.....but dont forget this is practice match for India and Dhoni wants to practice batting second

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Khan Sher Vs Munim Kukar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

the rain is trying to save indians here



Windjammer said:


>



lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?

is he gonna do black magic or something?


----------



## sree45

W.11 said:


> the rain is trying to save indians here
> 
> 
> 
> lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?
> 
> is he gonna do black magic or something?



Lol... thats a shankha. "In Hinduism, the shankha is a sacred emblem of the Hindu preserver god Vishnu. It is still used as a trumpet in Hindu ritual, and in the past was used as a war trumpet. The shankha is praised in Hindu scriptures as a giver of fame, longevity and prosperity, the cleanser of sin and the abode of Lakshmi, who is the goddess of wealth and consort of Vishnu."


----------



## sab

Saina Lost....


----------



## aakash_2410

W.11 said:


> *the rain is trying to save indians* here
> 
> 
> 
> lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?
> 
> is he gonna do black magic or something?



Yes. Almost 20 overs with mere 70 runs on the board and 3 wickets down, says exactly that


----------



## mikkix

JonAsad said:


> Khuda ka khauf ker lerkay- na umedi kufar hai- merd ban or team ko support ker-



kab tak jhooti umeeden bandho gai bhai.
Realistically saying Rain should continue.


----------



## Bobby

W.11 said:


> the rain is trying to save indians here
> 
> 
> 
> lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?
> 
> is he gonna do black magic or something?



It is not bone...it is sea shell


----------



## Windjammer

W.11 said:


> the rain is trying to save indians here
> 
> 
> 
> lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?
> 
> is he gonna do black magic or something?



Oh, just noticed as i was admiring his hair do......I think that's to blow his trumpet.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

mikkix said:


> YA Allah Pakistanio Ki IZzat Rakh le aur Aaaj Barish hone de..
> Sahi kaha hai Barish nemat hai



Allah can't help in the ground. Also, There are more Indian supporters praying to Allah 
Allah ko confuse na karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

W.11 said:


> *the rain is trying to save indians here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol what this indian has in his hand, some bone or something?
> 
> is he gonna do black magic or something?



It's Shankha " conch shell" in his had and he is not doing black magic or something with it...



Shankha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



sab said:


> Saina Lost....



 That's sad


----------



## AirDefence

anybody got the news when playing will resume


----------



## JanjaWeed

mrPERFECT said:


> anybody got the news when playing will resume



pitch inspection in 10 mins time. but the weather is not looking good in Edgbaston. Expected to rain till 4 o'clock.


----------



## JonAsad

mikkix said:


> kab tak jhooti umeeden bandho gai bhai.
> *Realistically* saying Rain should continue.



Realistically we should easily beat india- as we have comfortable 2-0 lead over them in champions trophy- 
Being Realistic is good but be little optimistic for a change-


----------



## baajey

IndraDev is saving pakistan .....


----------



## AirDefence

JanjaWeed said:


> pitch inspection in 10 mins time. but the weather is not looking good in Edgbaston. Expected to rain till 4 o'clock.



thanx for the news


----------



## JonAsad

JanjaWeed said:


> pitch inspection in 10 mins time. but the weather is not looking good in Edgbaston. Expected to rain till 4 o'clock.



Acc to cricinfo


> There were only 15 minutes left before the inspection, but it has started raining again. Just a reminder, we are already losing overs in this game. After 1.07pm, we are losing an over for every 4.2 minutes.


----------



## JonAsad

baajey said:


> IndraDev is saving pakistan .....



Pakistan is 70/3 in 19 overs its not a bad situation at all- 
the commentators were saying its a 210-220 runs pitch- 
Stop getting overzealous- we gona beat the heck out of you- 
Let the game resume-


----------



## jaunty

lol as soon as it started raining the usual suspects are coming out of the woodwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Damn.......India is loosing Practice overs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

JonAsad said:


> Pakistan is 70/3 in 19 overs its not a bad situation at all-
> the commentators were saying its a 210-220 runs pitch-
> Stop getting overzealous- we gona beat the heck out of you-
> Let the game resume-



Just tell where were you when the match was on....

And 70/3 in 19 overs will give India an easy target once D/L is applied...


----------



## kaykay

Its raining again....seems God saved Pakistan today.


----------



## Parul

sab said:


> Just tell where were you when the match was on....
> 
> And 70/3 in 19 overs will give India an easy target once D/L is applied...



I hope we get a T20 match today, so that some players can get batting Practice....


----------



## JonAsad

sab said:


> Just tell where were you when the match was on....
> 
> And 70/3 in 19 overs will give India an easy target once D/L is applied...



Easy target on the same pitch- you dont have world class bowlers the wind the breeze is doing the job- we will have the same aswell-


----------



## Parul

JonAsad said:


> Easy target on the same pitch- you dont have world class bowlers the wind the breeze is doing the job- we will have the same aswell-



Our Bowler's are not World Class but still more than handy for Pakistan Team...... 

*Edit*: Despite having so called World Class Bowler's Pakistan Lost both there Matches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Parul said:


> Our Bowler's are not World Class but still more than handy for Pakistan Team......



Lol- the teams with handy bowlers had Pakistan down for 70 for 5 or 6- the same group of indian bowlers were hammered around the park in recent past in india- keep dreaming-


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> Easy target on the same pitch- you dont have world class bowlers the wind the breeze is doing the job- we will have the same aswell-



May be our bowling is not world class but our batting is world class. After playing test for 19 overs there is not much left for your team. D/L method will come to force and India will be given a easy target to chase.


----------



## Parul

JonAsad said:


> Lol- the teams wi th handy bowlers had Pakistan down for 70 for 5 or 6- the same group of indian bowlers were hammered around the park in recent past in india- keep dreaming-



I edited my Post: Despite having so called World Class Bowler's Pakistan Lost both there Matches.   Even without world class bowler's we won our Matches....Further, we are the # 1 ODI Team....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> Our Bowler's are not World Class but still more than handy for Pakistan Team......
> 
> *Edit*: *Despite having so called World Class Bowler's Pakistan Lost both there Matches   *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Parul said:


> *Edit*: Despite having so called World Class Bowler's Pakistan Lost both there Matches



even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand Pakistan lost because of batting alone- the bowling was tremendous- but hey its the indian on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders-- -


----------



## Bobby

JonAsad said:


> Lol- the teams with handy bowlers had Pakistan down for 70 for 5 or 6- the same group of indian bowlers were hammered around the park in recent past in india- keep dreaming-



We have world class batting lineup....70/3 is in 19 overs...only rain can save Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand Pakistan lost because of batting alone- the bowling was tremendous- but hey its the indian on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders-- -



Whatever it is who lost the match? Simply pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## Parul

JonAsad said:


> even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand Pakistan lost because of batting alone- the bowling was tremendous- but hey its the indian on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders-- -



Even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand India WON because of batting alone- the bowling is not as tremendous - but hey its the Pakistani on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

soumya1989 said:


> May be our bowling is not world class but our batting is world class. After playing test for 19 overs there is not much left for your team. D/L method will come to force and India will be given a easy target to chase.



i dont know how your primitive brain is calculating D/L system- the team batting second always have to chase more score than the team batting first has managed-with less overs at hand-

Few Examples to bring you to your senses-


> In the 4th India &#8211; England ODI in the 2008 series, the first innings was interrupted by rain on two occasions, resulting in the match being reduced to 22 overs a side. India (batting first) made 166/4. England's target was therefore set by the D/L method at 198 from 22 overs.
> During the fifth ODI between India and South Africa in January 2011, rain halted play twice during the first innings. The match was reduced to 46 overs and South Africa scored 250/9. The D/L method was applied which adjusted the target to 268. As the number of overs was reduced in between South Africa's innings, this method takes into account what South Africa would have scored before the first interruption.
> Both examples illustrate how the D/L method is applied. In the case of the first match, as England knew they had only 22 overs the expectation is that they will be able to score more runs from those overs than India had from their (interrupted) innings. England made 178/8 from 22 overs, and so the match was listed as "India won by 19 runs (D/L method)"


----------



## illusion8

Feel sorry for the Indian spectators tickets were sold out 1 month in advance and 70% of the tickets were bought by Indian fans. I hope some kind of a match takes place - though it was a dead rubber to begin with - Pakistani's are going home and India's going to the SF's anyways.


----------



## JonAsad

Bobby said:


> We have world class batting lineup....70/3 is in 19 overs...only rain can save Pakistan



We have world class bowling- even 150+ score will have india losing the match- -


----------



## soumya1989

covers are coming off. next inspection at 2.15pm



JonAsad said:


> We have world class bowling- even 150+ score will have india losing the match- -



You are forgetting our world class batting. At this point of time it is not good for world class bowling.


----------



## Bobby

JonAsad said:


> even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand Pakistan lost because of batting alone- the bowling was tremendous- but hey its the indian on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders-- -



Looks like you got no cricketing brain at all.....your bowlers could not take 2 more wicket of WI tale to win the match...what a world class bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Parul said:


> Even a tiny miny cricketing brain will understand India WON because of batting alone- the bowling is not as tremendous - but hey its the Pakistani on other side of the argument- so even simple facts wont go through whatever he has up there on his shoulders



Lol- grow up kiddo-


----------



## Parul

JonAsad said:


> We have world class bowling- even 150+ score will have india losing the match- -



We have world class Batting- 150+ score will have Pakistan losing the match-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> i dont know how your primitive brain is calculating D/L system- the team batting second always have to chase more score than the team batting first has managed-with less overs at hand-
> 
> Few Examples to bring you to your senses-



But you needs to score quick enough in those overs which are going to bowled by Indians after play resumes. Otherwise fuss


----------



## Bobby

JonAsad said:


> We have world class bowling- even 150+ score will have india losing the match- -



Your world class bowling could not get you a win yet...our world class batting won us 2 out of 2....your bowlers are looser


----------



## Parul

JonAsad said:


> Lol- grow up kiddo-



Lol- grow your cricketing knowledge Kiddo


----------



## JonAsad

Bobby said:


> Looks like you got no cricketing brain at all.....your bowlers could not take 2 more wicket of WI tale to win the match...what a world class bowlers



wow- that makes sense- defending 170 we had them 8 out- and you still blaming bowlers- 
dont know why the garbage of indian cricket fans has come to pollute this forums with their idiocity-


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> Lol- grow up kiddo-



You needs to grow up also.


----------



## Vinod2070

soumya1989 said:


> covers are coming off. next inspection at 2.15pm
> 
> You are forgetting our world class batting. At this point of time it is not good for world class bowling.



This "world class bowling" has not helped them so far in this tournament.

They have lost to all the teams that lost to India already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Parul said:


> Lol- grow your cricketing knowledge Kiddo



Lol- grow your cricketing knowledge Kiddo


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> wow- that makes sense- defending 170 we had them 8 out- and you still blaming bowlers-
> dont know why the garbage of indian cricket fans has come to pollute this forums with their idiocity-



You are comparing Indian batting with WI.


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> covers are coming off. next inspection at 2.15pm
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting our world class batting. At this point of time it is not good for world class bowling.



Our bowling attack is not as bad as some people think.... Against same bowling attack, Australia could not even scored 100 Runs in a practice game.....


----------



## JonAsad

soumya1989 said:


> You needs to grow up also.



you need to learn few more words than to repeat some one like a broken record- have a brain for a change-


----------



## Bobby

In this Championship ...India did not score less than 6 run per over including warm up matches....this should give good understanding to Pakistani that what target to be given to India...


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> you need to learn few more words than to repeat some one like a broken record- have a brain for a change-



Grow up buddy. Otherwise one day you will be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Parul

Vinod2070 said:


> This "world class bowling" has not helped them so far in this tournament.
> 
> They have lost to all the teams that lost to India already.



It's matter of time....Pakistan will also meet the same Fate..... Without playing them we've already kicked them out of Champions Trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

soumya1989 said:


> Grow up buddy. Otherwise one day you will be ashamed of yourself.



Speaking from experience arent you- still havent grown up- Pitty state of affairs-


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> Grow up buddy. Otherwise one day you will be ashamed of yourself.



Let's concentrate on Topic India-Pakistan Cricket Match....


----------



## Vinod2070

Can someone post the stats of these "world class bowlers"?

I see only one Pakistani bowler in the top 10 test bowlers list.

I am sure they are good but what is this "world class" business? How many wickets they have taken?


----------



## soumya1989

JonAsad said:


> Speaking from experience arent you- still havent grown up- Pitty state of affairs-



Still you are not grown up. Shame on you


----------



## Bobby

JonAsad said:


> wow- that makes sense- defending 170 we had them 8 out- and you still blaming bowlers-
> dont know why the garbage of indian cricket fans has come to pollute this forums with their idiocity-



170 was huge score for defending by a world class bowler (so called) on a bowler assisting wicket....dont for get WI was 140 for 7 at one time....

Also thanks to 4 run out against SA..unless your world class bowling would have given more than 300 runs..


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> Can someone post the stats of these "world class bowlers"?
> 
> I see only one Pakistani bowler in the top 10 test bowlers list.
> 
> I am sure they are good but what is this "world class" business? How many wickets they have taken?



This 'world class' bowling has recently screwed the world's supposedly best batting side in their home ground twice to win a series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar*








Bowling legend Shoaib Akhtar slammed Pakistan cricket, claiming most of the current players are &#8216;mentally disturbed&#8217; and that the country&#8217;s sport is currently enduring its &#8216;darkest era&#8217;, according to Sport360.

In a scathing attack, in the aftermath of the side&#8217;s deplorable performance at the Champions Trophy, Akhtar blamed poor junior coaching for the side&#8217;s batting woes. He said the Pakistan team needs a new coach, who can &#8216;unite the players in the dressing room&#8217;.

*&#8220;This is the darkest era,&#8221; said Akhtar. &#8220;To get the positives out of this era you could get the team to enter everything in the right manner, like the South African team.*

*&#8220;They survived in isolation [during the Apartheid era 1970-1991] and Pakistan could have done the same. Pakistan is in a much better position than South Africa were.&#8221;*
*
Pakistan have struggled recently, with the team&#8217;s batting failing consistently at the top-level and has been a subject of scrutiny. The side has been bowled out within their 50 overs in seven of their last 12 ODIs and have already been eliminated from the ongoing Champions Trophy.*

Defends Misbah

Akhtar also came to the defence of Pakistan captain Misbahul Haq, who has been criticised for slow play. He believes the skipper has no choice but to adopt a conservative and safety-first approach due to the poor performance of his colleagues.
The former speedster said Pakistan&#8217;s batting woes were a result of poor coaching at the grass-root levels.

&#8220;Pakistan has always been able to produce some of the world&#8217;s greatest players. The greatest, however, have not coached the under-19 and the under-16 teams where they can be matured as a batsman.

&#8220;By those ages you should have maturity as a batsman. The best age is 15, if you tell them how to play the game and rotate the strike, that&#8217;s where real coaching comes into play. I would say that there is a huge gap in that area.&#8221;
Akhtar also suggested Tom Moody&#8217;s name as a possible solution to Pakistan&#8217;s ongoing problems.
&#8220;Pakistan should go for Tom Moody, he is the only man who can bring the match-winning attitude into the team. He is fantastic, rugged, brilliant manager, brilliant motivator and accommodator and he knows how to handle guys.
&#8220;Most of the players do not perform on the field, why? Because they&#8217;re mentally disturbed. They have a lot fears; take those fears away, that is the coach&#8217;s job, it is not to teach the game.&#8221;

Published in The Express Tribune, June 14th, 2013.



Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar &#8211; The Express Tribune

*Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar* same is the state of some PDF Members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Ravindra jadeja taken 7 wickets while their world class bowler(md irfan) just taken 4 wickets.
Even B.kumar taken 5 wkts


----------



## Rafael

Parul said:


> It's matter of time....Pakistan will also meet the same Fate..... *Without playing them we've already kicked them out of Champions Trophy *



Talk about delusions


----------



## JonAsad

soumya1989 said:


> Still you are not grown up. Shame on you



what????- learn few others words than just repeating the one with who are having argument with- Jeezz talk about the mental level of these posters-


----------



## jaunty

Parul said:


> *Most players are mentally disturbed: Akhtar* same is the state of some PDF Members



You should not make fun of mentally disturbed people. 



Rafael said:


> Talk about delusions



That is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Rafael said:


> Talk about delusions



Talk about denial 

Finally main cover is off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Play will start soon, I think it will be a 35-36 over game. At the end of the Pakistani innings they will revise the score, so India will have to score more than what Pakistan would end up with. So the rain may actually help Pakistan.


----------



## Parul

Rafael said:


> This 'world class' bowling has recently screwed the world's supposedly best batting side in their home ground twice to win a series



Defeating India in one Home Series dose not make them World Class Bowler's ....Only  members have designated them as so called World Class Bowler's  What you've posted has been Posted by most of the Pakistani Member's (Rhetoric )....They ain't in league of Imran, Wasim or Waqar.....I (nah whole world) call's them the WORLD CLASS BOWLER'S Without a doubt but the crunch bunch of bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Except Ajmal I wouldn't call any of the current Pakistani bowlers as world class, yes they have done better than their batsmen but that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> Except Ajmal I wouldn't call any of the current Pakistani bowlers as world class, yes they have done better than their batsmen but that's about it.



BINGO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

40 over game. pakistan already consumed 19 over. What are they gonna do?

20min interval between the match


----------



## Bobby

jaunty said:


> Play will start soon, I think it will be a 35-36 over game. At the end of the Pakistani innings they will revise the score, so India will have to score more than what Pakistan would end up with. So the rain may actually help Pakistan.



This will now be a 40-over game. There will be a 20-minute interval, and the Powerplays will be split as eight overs and four overs


----------



## soumya1989

The Powerplays will be split as eight overs and four overs.


----------



## Parul

Vinod2070 said:


> Can someone post the stats of these "world class bowlers"?
> 
> I see only one Pakistani bowler in the top 10 test bowlers list.
> 
> I am sure they are good but what is this "world class" business? How many wickets they have taken?



Except Ajmal!!! NONE is a World class bowler


----------



## Bobby

soumya1989 said:


> 40 over game. pakistan already consumed 19 over. What are they gonna do?
> 
> 20min interval between the match



Another 70 runs in rest of the overs


----------



## jaunty

Bobby said:


> Another 70 runs in rest of the overs



Whatever they score at the end of 40 overs will be revised, most likely India will have to score a few runs more than that.


----------



## soumya1989

Bobby said:


> Another 70 runs in rest of the overs



Pakistan needs to post a respectable score where they can defend that score otherwise case closed.


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> Whatever they score at the end of 40 overs will be revised, most likely India will have to score a few runs more than that.



Exactly! We need to make sure that we are ahead of the D/L net rate all the time....


----------



## soumya1989

jaunty said:


> Whatever they score at the end of 40 overs will be revised, most likely India will have to score a few runs more than that.



No actually if they score quickly in these 21 overs & don't loose wickets then India have to chase a big score otherwise as per the D/L method it will not be a huge difference.

Pakistan have only two more over of Powerplay left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

soumya1989 said:


> No actually if they score quickly in these 21 overs & don't loose wickets then India have to chase a big score otherwise as per the D/L method it will not be a huge difference.



The fact that they played the first 19 overs thinking it was a 50 over game would give them a few extra runs, but they also lost 3 wickets, that would go against them. I don't know the exact math, it's just a guess.


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> @Zarvan rain stop kerne ki duwa please


You should thanks ALLAH for rain warna another bisti was due


----------



## Parul

77/3 in 20 overs...


----------



## Vinod2070

Parul said:


> Except Ajmal!!! NONE is a World class bowler



Even Ajmal has to go a long way before calling him that.

Someone can be "world class" after achieving much more than what he has. At this point he can be called talented and successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

7 runs from 1st over after play resumption.


----------



## agamdilawari

Target for India will be D/L adjusted i.e India will have to score more than wht target Pakistan will set for eg: a target of 260 even if Pakistan score 240 (just a vague example).


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zarvan said:


> You should thanks ALLAH for rain warna another bisti was due



India can't play well against our current bowlers. You will see long line of LBW and Edges


----------



## jaunty

Pakistanis are looking positive now.


----------



## Zarvan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India can't play well against our current bowlers. You will see long line of LBW and Edges



Yes Yes I know that Sir


----------



## Parul

88/3 from 22 overs....


----------



## soumya1989

jadu comes in


----------



## Parul

Sir Jadeja into bowling...I hope he gets a wicket


----------



## kaykay

Indian batsmen will crush Pakistani bowling.


----------



## soumya1989

it is raining again


----------



## Parul

Pak: 93/3 (23.2 Ovs)


----------



## soumya1989

another 15ov remaining.

sir did a great job. only 1 run from that over


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Our first target should be 175


----------



## omkar

Only rain can save Pakistan, what was the point of hosting outdoor game at this point of season when England turns into Cherrapunji.


----------



## Parul

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Our first target should be 175



We'll chase it 

Pak: 100/3 (25.3 Ovs)


----------



## soumya1989

back to back boundries


----------



## omkar

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Our first target should be 175



You must target 240+ for winning the game.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OUT


----------



## soumya1989

gone!! misbah gone


----------



## jaunty

Sir Jadeja strikes.


----------



## kaykay

and sir bowled misbah...lols sir Ravindra Jadeja tussi great ho....I fear Pakistani batsmen may not even stand till 40th over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Pak: 110/4 (26.4 Ovs)

Thank you Sir....


----------



## Jayanta

Daamaadji aaye hai....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Parul said:


> We'll chase it



No, you can't chase 175. I am here and you are here. Your batting will flop against us. This is not patriotic statement. We have 5 wicket taker bowlers. you know what it means to the team ??


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sir Jadeja roxxx. He is the Chuck Norris of Indian Cricket


----------



## Parul

Jayanta said:


> Daamaadji aaye hai....



Daamaadji, scores against us most of the time...... Sir jadeja Daamaadji ko out karoo....



Peaceful Civilian said:


> No, you can't chase 175. I am here and you are here. Your batting will flop against us



We will. I am here and you are here...Till then lets enjoy the match.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

That's our great SIR.


----------



## omkar

I think they would set the target of 200 if they bat well from here onwards.


----------



## soumya1989

1 run from jadu's over. great


----------



## Parul

Pak: 119/4 (29.0 Ovs)


----------



## soumya1989

sharma backs


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## kaykay

Guys expect 10-15 more runs for Indian team as It will be adjusted by D/L method......so even if they make 180-190, expect us to chase 200+....surely not a tough task but still anything can happen in cricket.


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> sharma backs



I hope he bowls well & picks a wicket


----------



## soumya1989

sharma not in rhythm today


----------



## Aka123

Sharma as expected pathetic bowling....


----------



## Parul

Pak: 125/4 (29.4 Ovs)

Let's kholi, raina or R.sharma bowls Ishant's remaining overs....

Pak: 126/4 (30.0 Ovs)


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> I hope he bowls well & picks a wicket



I hope so but he is struggling today

dhoni hurts himself


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> I hope so but he is struggling today



Apparently, Yes!!!


----------



## omkar

10 overs more to go add 75 runs to the current total of 126 and we get 201 .
So India will need to maintain the asking rate of just 5.05 to win the Misbah's so called final.


----------



## soumya1989

out another gone


----------



## agamdilawari

Another one OUT !!!



omkar said:


> 10 overs more to go add 75 runs to the current total of 126 and we get 201 .
> So India will need to maintain the asking rate of just 5.05 to win the Misbah's so called final.



Target will be increased by 10-20 runs bcz D/L method will be applied bcz of lost overs due to rain


----------



## ExtraOdinary

I frikkin love this hotspot tech


----------



## omkar

5 runs from this over.


----------



## jaunty

out 5 down.


----------



## Jayanta

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## Parul

Finally Kohta Sikka picks up Wicket  



Jayanta said:


> Another one bites the dust....



Another one GONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

omkar said:


> 10 overs more to go add 75 runs to the current total of 126 and we get 201 .
> So India will need to maintain the asking rate of just 5.05 to win the Misbah's so called final.



It will be Shoaib MAlik, Kamran Akmal and Muhammad hafeez Final.
I hope this is last Final for them.


----------



## Parul

Pak: 131/5 (31.1 Ovs)


----------



## soumya1989

Finally Ishant taken a wicket. Very good catch by Dhoni.

sharma 4.2 ov 27 runs 1 kicket


----------



## kaykay

add another 60 runs in remaining overs now.....wont be more than 180-190 runs...lols cake walk for us.


----------



## Markus

Indian batsmen are going to have a rough time against tough pakistani bowling.


----------



## jaunty

Akki is watching the game.


----------



## anonymus

kaykay said:


> add another 60 runs in remaining overs now.....wont be more than 180-190 runs...lols cake walk for us.




Agar pakistani all out nahi hue tou. warna 150 bhi nahi banay, kya pata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Get the wicket of Damadji.....


----------



## soumya1989

4 runs and a wicket of that over


----------



## Parul

Pak: 136/5 (32.0 Ovs)


----------



## omkar

5 runs from this over 8 more to go.


----------



## Tumba

Parul said:


> Get the wicket of Damadji.....




are kaisa Damad ... Saina bhi pakistani hai aakthooo... mast hai sabhi mullian pakistan me shadi kar lein to India ka cancer khatam ho


----------



## anonymus

Tumba said:


> are kaisa Damad ... Saina bhi pakistani hai aakthooo... mast hai sabhi mullian pakistan me shadi kar lein to India ka cancer khatam ho



Bhai bakwas band kar aur match dekh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Sir Jadeja strikes again.


----------



## Jayanta

Another one sirji...


----------



## soumya1989

damadji gone@parul


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. that was plumb. why is he reviewing it?


----------



## soumya1989

no reviews left for pak


----------



## anonymus

Lagta hai ab Shoaib malik ko ghat baithkar sabji pakani padagi. Pakistani to use laat markar bahar nikal denge.Ab roz sani se zhadu khayega.


----------



## omkar

just 3 runs from last over 7 more to be bowled.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Why isnt RAZpAK posting? Already hiding face from Evil Yindoos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Tumba said:


> are kaisa Damad ... Saina bhi pakistani hai aakthooo... mast hai sabhi mullian pakistan me shadi kar lein to India ka cancer khatam ho



India vs Pakistan Cricket match thread, no  

Pak: 139/6 (33.0 Ovs)


----------



## jaunty

7 down lmao


----------



## Roybot

Pakistan


----------



## gaurish

Go Pakistan Gone ...


----------



## Aka123

Bowled .............7 down!!


----------



## Jayanta

Ha ha ha ha one more...


----------



## mikkix

I told You Rain is the only HOPE>


----------



## soumya1989

Another one gone


----------



## Ayush




----------



## Kesang

Pakistani batsmans are no match for our Great SIR.


----------



## Sonic_boom

lol  jadeja's


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> damadji gone@parul


----------



## soumya1989

It is raining wickets


----------



## majesticpankaj

go India go....


----------



## JanjaWeed

40ovrs not needed..


----------



## Roybot

Sonic_boom said:


> Why isnt RAZpAK posting? Already hiding face from Evil Yindoos?



Shift at 7/11. He has been practicing thank you come again for the past few days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

Are bhai. Pakistaniyo ne post karna kyon band kar diya.


----------



## Parul

Pak: 140/7 (33.3 Ovs)

Sir. Jadeja Strikes again....


----------



## jaunty

Sonic_boom said:


> lol  jadeja's



Good choice of dp. Zooey Deschanel is beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FarazUSA

I don't know if ******'s are benefiting so much from the DRS system, why are they opposing it? I think they are the only
team who has been able to reverse the umpire's decision every time they used it.


----------



## agamdilawari

Kya thakeli team hai yaar 



FarazUSA said:


> I don't know if ******'s are benefiting so much from the DRS system, why are they opposing it? I think they are the only
> team who has been able to reverse the umpire's decision every time they used it.



Indian team has suffered alot as well courtesy Hotspot when more than twice decision was overturned against Dravid bcz Third Umpire though 'Hotspot' wasn't much accurate during India-England test series 2011. That was the time BCCI after being advised so by players turned against DRS until all technologies are 100% accurate.


----------



## gaurish

Have i logged into Indiadefence.com ? Kidhar gaya sab log ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

170 toh bana loge ki nahi ????


----------



## kaykay

lols Now Pak team would not even reach 160 and our openers will chase down the target in 25 overs.....lols


----------



## soumya1989

6 more to go


----------



## Roybot

FarazUSA said:


> I don't know if ******'s are benefiting so much from the DRS system, why are they opposing it? I think they are the only
> team who has been able to reverse the umpire's decision every time they used it.


----------



## omkar

2 runs from last over , 6 overs more to be faced by Pakistani Batsmen.


----------



## FarazUSA

In one way it is good that number of overs have been reduced to 40. Imagine our team getting bowled out before 40 overs and then b*arti's getting 50 overs to chase that target. But I think after the loss of 7 wickets, the D/L target is not going to be revised much from the final score.


----------



## gaurish

DL

If Pak scores in 40 ov 
200/3 (target 254)
200/4 (250)
200/5 (244)
200/6 (236)
200/7 (224)
200/8 (206)
200/9 (192)


----------



## Parul

Pak: 141/7 (34.4 Ovs)



gaurish said:


> DL
> 
> If Pak scores in 40 ov
> 200/3 (target 254)
> 200/4 (250)
> 200/5 (244)
> 200/6 (236)
> 200/7 (224)
> 200/8 (206)
> 200/9 (192)



They won't reach 200....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FarazUSA

Roybot said:


>



Not really. Just wondering why they are opposing the use of technology which has benefited them so much.


----------



## soumya1989

maiden over


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> Shift at 7/11. He has been practicing thank you come again for the past few days



Are Razpak and that "thanks you come again" guy the same person?


----------



## omkar

Maiden over , 5 more to go.


----------



## Jayanta

gaurish said:


> Have i logged into Indiadefence.com ? Kidhar gaya sab log ?



When India will lose a few wickets they will come out of their hide outs...abhi izzat bacha rahe hai....


----------



## gaurish

Parul said:


> Pak: 141/7 (34.4 Ovs)
> 
> 
> 
> They won't reach 200....



Just gives us an indication that the target would be below what Pakistan actually score. That is if they get all out.


----------



## soumya1989

sharma backs

Ishant really struggling today.


----------



## gaurish

Ishant struggling with a struggling Pakistan team. Pata nahi knock out me kya gul khilayega. Match ka mujrim na ban jaye !!


----------



## jaunty

gaurish said:


> Have i logged into Indiadefence.com ? Kidhar gaya sab log ?



Jammer and co were acting all macho during the rain break.


----------



## omkar

8 runs from this over.


----------



## AsianLion

India-Pakistan match was a time that used to be no lonely roads. Present situation in Pakistan more than half the people do not know is that today's a match between Pakistan and India going on.


----------



## Markus

I know pakistan is already out.

But it will be great if India can beat them today and pour a truckload of salt in their wounds


----------



## soumya1989

150 for pakistan


----------



## gaurish

AsianUnion said:


> India-Pakistan match was a time that used to be no lonely roads. Present situation in Pakistan more than half the people do not know is that today's a match between Pakistan and India going on.



Don't know or don't want to know ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonic_boom

AsianUnion said:


> India-Pakistan match was a time that used to be no lonely roads. Present situation in Pakistan more than half the people do not know is that today's a match between Pakistan and India going on.



Sour grapes, Eh?


----------



## soumya1989

gaurish said:


> Don't know or don't want to know ?



Simply they know but don't want to see the match.


----------



## hawx

man umar is spoiling the party for us.....


----------



## omkar

just 3 runs from this over 2 more to go.


----------



## soumya1989

2 more overs to go


----------



## jaunty

out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Another gone


----------



## Jayanta

Wooohoooo gone


----------



## Mujraparty

MUAHAHAHAAAAA ...


----------



## agamdilawari

Ain't tht true that if Pakistan gets all out, the total as per D/L won't increase but will actually decrease from what Pakistan set it for us ?


----------



## omkar

AsianUnion said:


> India-Pakistan match was a time that used to be no lonely roads. Present situation in Pakistan more than half the people do not know is that today's a match between Pakistan and India going on.



Just like Pakistani members hiding in woods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

India in CT- played 21 Won 12 Lost 6 No result 3


----------



## Mujraparty

gone ..?.....


----------



## Jayanta

I think its run out


----------



## jaunty

one more 9 down.


----------



## soumya1989

another gone. it is raining wickets


----------



## Aka123

Seems to be out!


----------



## walwal

Yupyyyyyyyyy


----------



## agamdilawari

Wht the F was tht....India is becoming the best even in fielding now


----------



## mikkix

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooosersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## jaunty

Great fielding by India. This Indian team is one of the best fielding side in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Ek aur gya....

Pakistani kaha bhaag gye ? 2/3 din pehle to bohot uchal rahey they isi thread per! 

LMAO...


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

7 foot man comes now


----------



## GoodBoy

*Match is FIXED *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hawx

finally 160


----------



## omkar

1 run from penultimatimate over.


----------



## hawx

> Bharath: "The most unhappy person after Pakistan's innings will be Shikar Dhawan. They had given him very less opportunity to score his 3rd consecutive ODI century, provided he have to compete with Rohit and Pakistan bowler's extras in this mere 170+ chase.



lol @ commentry


----------



## Aka123

AsianUnion said:


> India-Pakistan match was a time that used to be no lonely roads. Present situation in Pakistan more than half the people do not know is that today's a match between Pakistan and India going on.



Same in India. I remember an incident during Asia cup - Indo - Pak match(which India won), simulatenously FIFA WC 2010, Netherlands vs Japan was going on. In a posh restaurant in an Indian metro city the football match was aired. Suddenly someone changed the channel to Ind-Pak cricket match and it led to a lot of hue and cry. People started shouting then the manager came running and changed the channel back to the football match.


----------



## mikkix

CONGRATZ INDIA, YOU ALWAYS DESERVE TO WIN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soumya1989

pathetic batting from Pakistan


----------



## Backbencher

lol.......lol..lol lol lol....ll lol lol lol lol


----------



## Kesang

Common man. Kiya batting side hai. Kam say kam thik say 40 over to pura khel lo agar 50 overs batting nhi kr sktay ho.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

GoodBoy said:


> *Match is FIXED *


----------



## Mujraparty

KAPUT ...


----------



## Kesang

Lo all out


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ALL OUT........


----------



## FarazUSA

All out 165!!!


----------



## soumya1989

all out. pathetic


----------



## mikkix

HAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jaunty

All out


----------



## Roybot

Tragic end to a tragic innings by a tragic team

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## majesticpankaj

40 bhi nahi khel paye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

LOL all out...didn't even last for 40 overs.


----------



## Backbencher

lol bowled out below 40 overs   
Becahro se aaj raat ka khaana nahi khaaya jaayega


----------



## agamdilawari

Thts epic trolling....EPIC TROLLING from Indian side. Isse accha baarish hi hoti

Kya fuddu team hai ye LOL


----------



## Aka123

soumya1989 said:


> all out. pathetic



Anything can happen in cricket. That's y it's a game of uncertainty. Don't jump now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Let's see what the "world class bowling" has in store.


----------



## Kesang

And they say " India's bowling side is weak "


----------



## Sonic_boom

Spanking send-off to Pak Team by India


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> 40ovrs not needed..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

LOL......purey 40 over bhi nahi khel paye..

165 total, .......We should finish this match within 30 overs.


----------



## jaunty

The revised target is 168    

Pakistan got 2 grace runs from Rain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Revised target for India is 168


----------



## soumya1989

target will be for India 168


----------



## Bhai Zakir

India will defeat pakistan badly and win the match easily Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

*India will win *


----------



## Sonic_boom

India should treat this as a t20 match


----------



## Jayanta

So India needs to get 168 in 40 overs. Smooth ride... Another crown for the Pakistani team....all out in all the 3 matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

Bhai Zakir said:


> India will defeat pakistan badly and win the match easily Inshallah



Aaaaaammmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## FarazUSA

Revised target 168. Not much increase because of fall of wickets.


----------



## mikkix

India will chase the run in half the overs and that is 20 Overs.
Jis team ke players ko balla pakarna nahi atta ho wo cricket khelne agaye hain.
Pak team average per inning score is 27 per batsmen and indian have an aVG. of 45. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

> There are currently 103 users browsing this thread. (41 members and 62 guests)
> agamdilawari, vinith98, GoodBoy, MST, Tumba, soumya1989, eowyn, mkg00179504, DARKY, ares, ManuZ, ahstpk, Akash A., sree45, Joe John, mikkix, Aka123, forcetrip, FarazUSA, mautkimaut, Jayanta, hawx, ni8mare, BDforever, kbd-raaf, omkar, Android, Supply&Demand, gaurish, Storm Force



Dhawan ka to pata nahin but people watching this thread now has certainly completed a century


----------



## jaunty

Pakistan need to bowl India out inside 35 overs to win this. If India play out 40 overs there is no way they are going to lose it. Pakistan cannot restrict India.


----------



## soumya1989

Abhishek: "Life is not fair... Best shot of his life and he is out..." I agree, tough on Irfan.


----------



## agamdilawari

168 ka revise target...even Duckworth/Lewis granted them 3 xtra runs


----------



## GoodBoy

Jayanta said:


> So India needs to get 168 in 40 overs. Smooth ride... Another crown for the Pakistani team....all out in
> all the 3 matches.



Looking at Indian batsmen in form India would win in <30th over.

Pakistanis please start mourning in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

Seems Pakistan has not crossed 170 in this tournament.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Here in every shop, market, people are watching this match and they are deprived from batting performance. 
I think we are atlest 15 runs short.


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## Echo_419

Pakistan Hahahahaha
Bwahahaha


----------



## jaunty

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Here in every shop, market, people are watching this match and they are deprived from batting performance.
> I think we are atlest 15 runs short.



You are at least 50 runs short.


----------



## Old Navigator

Pakistani players Made 160+ ...WOW...simply amazing...Now it shows all our players are capable...including Imran farhat (who grabbed golden chance as now his seat is confirmed forever)..Wont pakistan shine again if we kick our bating coach?
then in Pakistan vs West Indies we can kick bowling coach and fielding coach...
then in Pakistan vs South Africa we can kick out one lower parchi player?
eeh hows tha plan?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We will win this match. Look this slow and turning pitch. 165 is fighting score.


----------



## Backbencher




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Where is that Inferiority ridden, loud·mouth guy ?

Here he is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We will win this match. Look this slow and turning pitch. 165 is fighting score.



Lol......yeah sure


----------



## JanjaWeed

this is unbearable.. you guys are having way too much fun. Mods please close this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Petrol price up by Rs 2.00 from midnight


----------



## Backbencher

I bet were gonna win this match with 8 to 6 wickets in hand . Frankly speaking it will take a lot from your bowlers to get the inform openers out and then you gotta face Kohli (a class act) , unstoppable Kartik , Captain cool Dhoni , Raina , then Jadeja


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Pakistanis have no self respect and honour anymore. Look what is happening in the country, and they're all worried about cricket. Shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

soumya1989 said:


> Petrol price up by Rs 2.00 from midnight




good timing... public will be too busy celebrating this win against Pakistan & won't worry about hiked fuel price..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

match will start in 5 mins


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

soumya1989 said:


> Petrol price up by Rs 2.00 from midnight



Accha? Abhi jata hu jara gadi ki tanki full karaney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4410119 said:


> Pakistanis have no self respect and honour anymore. *Look what is happening in the country, and they're all worried about cricket. Shameful.*



Its the resilience you guys talk about all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4410119 said:


> Pakistanis have no self respect and honour anymore. Look what is happening in the country, and they're all worried about cricket. Shameful.




You should have wrote that on first 10 pages of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Pakistan


----------



## Kesang

Rain helped pakistan a lot. First. They got 2 extra run and second, they have to bowl 10 less over.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone got any streaming links?


----------



## soumya1989

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got any streaming links?



India vs Pakistan Live Cricket Streaming | ICC Champions Trophy Live Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

India outclassed Pakistan


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jeetega bhai jeetega, India jeetega

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got any streaming links?



CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got any streaming links?



India vs Pakistan Live Stream | 2013 Jun 15 | Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

Match is only 50% complete.
They have good bowling attack. 
And as someone said earlier they have Allah also in their side. 
So lets not laugh until we win.


----------



## soumya1989

4 from 1st over


----------



## Parul

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We will win this match. Look this slow and turning pitch. 165 is fighting score.



We will win the Match despite of pitch being slow and turning.....165 isn't fighting score...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Accha? Abhi jata hu jara gadi ki tanki full karaney



Meri gaadi to diesel khaati hai


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

Parul said:


> We will win the Match despite of pitch being slow and turning.....165 isn't fighting score...



Yes its a fighting score. Now PCB and the players can fight among themselves for this sorry champions trophy.


----------



## Parul

jetti said:


> Match is only 50% complete.
> They have good bowling attack.
> And as someone said earlier they have *Allah *also in their side.
> So lets not laugh until we win.



Mate, Allah is also on our side tooo....Just go through the initial pages of the thread and see how some Pakistani member's were boasting about there team ....It's just a Cricket match and the best team on the day should win it..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!



Matlab barish mein no Zhingalala ?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

gaurish said:


> Meri gaadi to diesel khaati hai



Then You should write on it _"Kum pe meri rani mehnga hai Iraq ka pani"_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!



Stick to PDF for updates or google for live streaming of the match.....


----------



## soumya1989

kamran: "i send more messages then shoaib scored in the 3 matches...but no comments of mine published...why malik getting a chance consistently and my message never posted here "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

Akash A. said:


>



Above is India's condition and below is for Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jetti

Parul said:


> Mate, Allah is also on our side tooo....Just go through the initial pages of the thread and see how some Pakistani member's were boasting about there team ....It's just a Cricket match and the best team on the day should win it..........



no no we are secular.. allah plyas for pakistan.


----------



## Ayush

they got an extra run..



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!



mumbai ka bhi kucch aisa hi haal hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

gaurish said:


> Matlab barish mein no Zhingalala ?








Parul said:


> Stick to PDF for updates or google for live streaming of the match.....



Yeah.....but its not constant, signal aa rahey aur jaa rahey..........magar ab sahi hai barish kum ho gyi.


----------



## gaurish

farhan_9909 said:


> well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played
> 
> congrats to pakistanis



Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ind: 7/0 (3.0 Ovs)


----------



## gaurish

SHOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ayush said:


> mumbai ka bhi kucch aisa hi haal hai..



London mausam ka bhi kuch aisa hi haal hai... magar mera sky tv sahi chal rahi hai:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Ise kehte hai shoottttt...Seekho isse tuition lo


----------



## GoodBoy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!



You use TataSky???? 

I removed it loooong back.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

GoodBoy said:


> You use TataSky????
> 
> I removed it loooong back.



So what you use now ?


----------



## Parul

Ind: 17/0 (4.1 Ovs)


----------



## MST

4 4


----------



## soumya1989

back to back boundries


----------



## mastaan

Rohit's testing the tall man or it's the other ways around???


----------



## MST

GoodBoy said:


> You use TataSky????
> 
> I removed it loooong back.



Koi na stay tuned we willl tell you


----------



## Parul

Ind: 21/0 (4.2 Ovs)


----------



## Kesang

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BC! Yaha delhi mai bhi barish start hogyi jabardast, aur tata sky k signal block hogya because of heavy cloud!



or yaha itanagar may itni grmi hai ki barish ki bund bund k lia tarsh rhay hay hm. ;(


----------



## mastaan

The real test; I guess, will be against the spinners!!!


----------



## omkar

How many among these 35 out of 105 users are Pakistani ???


omkar, sree45, MST, hawx, punit, mastaan, soumya1989, gaurish, Joe John, mautkimaut, sputnik, Abingdonboy, GoodBoy, FarazUSA, agamdilawari, BLACKGOLD, zip, ahstpk, --,-'{@, Storm Force, MandarK, r1MM0n, dravidianhero, Quibbler, Bhai Zakir, rickblood19


----------



## punit

sare pakistani gayab ho gaye hai. Imran bhai aap kaha ho.


----------



## GoodBoy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> So what you use now ?



Back to cable... less rates and more channels.Some channels I specifically wanted(free to air) never come in TataSky.They flatly refused to provide those channels and keep bugging me by phone for starting TataSky again and i just got fed up and %%##@%$%% them on phone.Now they dont call again. 

Used TataSky for almost a year and got fed up.They ask Rs 30 just for some channel(TenCricket) where some India match series comes.Also many of the friends removed it even before me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

After 5 overs Pakistan 7/1 India 22/0


----------



## soumya1989

Kesang said:


> or yaha itanagar may itni grmi hai ki barish ki bund bund k lia tarsh rhay hay hm. ;(



It will be okay soon when monsoon arrive there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Kesang said:


> or yaha itanagar may itni grmi hai ki barish ki bund bund k lia tarsh rhay hay hm. ;(



Bro, garmi to yaha bhi bohot thi 2 din pehle, temperature was +45 degree, just because of this rain weather is pleasant now.

Don't worry 2 ya 3 din mai waha bhi barish hi jaigi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

where are all pak members???


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Parul

Ind: 22/0 (5.1 Ovs)


----------



## Android

Good shot!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

hahaha... loved that response from Shikar Dhawan..


----------



## punit

digital Set up box r best. I pay 200 and get to watch 200+ channels. No interruption of bad weather


----------



## hawx

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Bro, garmi to yaha bhi bohot thi 2 din pehle, temperature was +45 degree, just because of this rain weather is pleasant now.
> 
> Don't worry 2 ya 3 din mai waha bhi barish hi jaigi.



lol its continuous rain here in Bombay from last two days....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Junaid getting very cheeky ...want to see his face aftr Dhawan smashes him for a boundary

As I m typing, he actually did...lol


----------



## mastaan

Junaid new that Shikhar will charge and still gave him the perfect length to enable him to hit through the off... What the heck... Whats wrong with Pakistani bowling???


----------



## soumya1989

Android said:


> where are all pak members???



All are hiding behind their TV.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Shikhar Dhawan has a unique way to answer trolls. 









444444444444444..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

JanjaWeed said:


> London mausam ka bhi kuch aisa hi haal hai... magar mera sky tv sahi chal rahi hai:



  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Aaj kou padosi dikh nahi raha??? What's up neighbors? Where are you... Match is still on, c'mon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

India is winning it probably by 10 wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444444..............


----------



## MST




----------



## mastaan

two wickets can change the face of the match, but if they keep bowling like that, there will be no interesting match... Time to get in some spinners... C'mon captain (BTW, Misbah is again the captain of Pakistan side?)


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Banglar Bagh said:


> India is winning it probably by 10 wickets.



Nothing can stop India from winning greatly, BTW stop hurting ur head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

This is world class bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omkar

4 rrrruuuunnnnssss


----------



## MST

Banglar Bagh said:


> India is winning it probably by 10 wickets.



Why are you head banging. Is it cos you are not getting a chance to cheer lead 

Hey by the way where is the mighty Bangladesh the no.1 team


----------



## SirHatesALot

Banglar Bagh said:


> India is winning it probably by 10 wickets.



burn baby burn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

GoodBoy said:


> Back to cable... less rates and more channels.Some channels I specifically wanted(free to air) never come in TataSky.They flatly refused to provide those channels and keep bugging me by phone for starting TataSky again and i just got fed up and %%##@%$%% them on phone.Now they dont call again.
> 
> Used TataSky for almost a year and got fed up.They ask Rs 30 just for some channel(TenCricket) where some India match series comes.Also many of the friends removed it even before me.



I am using Tatasky since 3 years, it not as bad as you make it....only some problem during heavy clouds and that too for few minutes.

And by the way, cable TV is banned here in Delhi now, because of digitization scheme by GOI


----------



## soumya1989

If Rain Plays Spoil Sport Then After 20 Overs India Need To Reach...
57/0
62/1
68/2
75/3
85/4
97/5
112/6
129/7
146/8
160/9


----------



## punit

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Bro, garmi to yaha bhi bohot thi 2 din pehle, temperature was +45 degree, just because of this rain weather is pleasant now.
> 
> Don't worry 2 ya 3 din mai waha bhi barish hi jaigi.



thats why i live in working class paradise on earth Bangalore (20 c, drizzle and cool breeze)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> I am using Tatasky since 3 years, it not as bad as you make it....only some problem during heavy clouds and that too for few minutes.
> 
> And by the way, cable TV is banned here in Delhi now, because of digitization scheme by GOI




Can you get HD channels on cable TV?


----------



## MST

excellent 2


----------



## agamdilawari

Wasn't Pakistan being called favorites bcz of bowling ? THIS bowling ?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Bwahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

punit said:


> thats why i live in working class paradise on earth Bangalore (20 c, drizzle and cool breeze)



But still, nothing can beat Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

The only there seems to be a d@t ball when the Pakistanis throw the bounser way above batsmens head


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Bhai Zakir said:


> Nothing can stop India from winning greatly, BTW stop hurting ur head



Hey I am neutral in this match just like most Bangladeshis. But this match is getting too one-sided. It is lacking the typical thrill of a Ind-Pak match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> I am using Tatasky since 3 years, it not as bad as you make it....only some problem during heavy clouds and that too for few minutes.
> 
> And by the way, cable TV is banned here in Delhi now, because of digitization scheme by GOI



By cable i mean digitized cable with STB.

I am much happy with cable now.I would donate money in some good cause which they(TataSky) loot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> But still, nothing can beat Delhi



Chup be Delhi wala. India ka sabse ghatiya weather Delhi me hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

MST said:


> Why are you head banging. Is it cos you are not getting a chance to cheer lead
> 
> Hey by the way where is the mighty Bangladesh the no.1 team



They are not selected for CT.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Banglar Bagh said:


> Hey I am neutral in this match just like most Bangladeshis. But this match is getting too one-sided. It is lacking the typical thrill of a Ind-Pak match.


Pakistan just suffered a national tragedy. Cricket is not the priority right now.


----------



## GoodBoy

Banglar Bagh said:


> Hey I am neutral in this match just like most Bangladeshis. But this match is getting too one-sided. It is lacking the typical thrill of a Ind-Pak match.



You are either with us of them...so decide.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

JanjaWeed said:


> Can you get HD channels on cable TV?



I dont think HD channels on cable TV are available as of yet, not sure though.


----------



## MST

soumya1989 said:


> They are not selected for CT.



I know buddy. I am just teasing him


----------



## Parul

Pakistan world class bowlers.  only rain can save them.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

GoodBoy said:


> By cable i mean digitized cable with STB.
> 
> I am much happy with cable now.I would donate money in some good cause which they(TataSky) loot.



Oh alright,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> Can you get HD channels on cable TV?



Yes why not, and its cheap too.

Cable TV with digital setup box.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Rain Rain Rain


----------



## Joe John

rain........no... not now


----------



## JanjaWeed

oh.. seems like this is going to be a short break.


----------



## agamdilawari

Chuck it guys...rain disrupts play again. Commentators saying should be a short affair.


----------



## FarazUSA

Heck rain again. If the target gets revised we will be in even bigger trouble as B*arati's have not lost any wicket.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Rain again comes to save pakistan


----------



## SirHatesALot




----------



## MST

I just hope we cross 20 overs. So that Pakistan ka muh records main kala kar sake 

Unofficially to already kala ho chuka hai


----------



## omkar

Play suspended due to rain .


----------



## soumya1989

MST said:


> I know buddy. I am just teasing him



I was just joking.


----------



## Android

FarazUSA said:


> Heck rain again. If the target gets revised we will be in even bigger trouble as B*arati's have not lost any wicket.



with also a pretty good run rate of almost 6 runs an over


----------



## Bobby

Is it rain .....or ......Pakistani tears......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soumya1989

If Rain Plays Spoil Sport Then After 20 Overs India Need To Reach...
94/0
But it is only 9th over


----------



## Parul

Till few hours back Pakistani Members were going GaGA over there Buld glass goling (supa dupa bowlers) .....

Only Rain GOD can save them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Skull and Bones said:


> Chup be Delhi wala. *India ka sabse ghatiya weather Delhi me hai.*



That has to be Kolkata. Humid as fck, makes you so lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yes why not, and its cheap too.
> 
> Cable TV with digital setup box.



I am enjoying it on HD....seeing Pakistan loosing against India 



soumya1989 said:


> If Rain Plays Spoil Sport Then After 20 Overs India Need To Reach...
> 94/0
> But it is only 9th over



Who cares any more...everybody know from here only one tean would win from here


----------



## soumya1989

Roybot said:


> That has to be Kolkata. Humid as fck, makes you so lazy.



Don't fight here buddy. Just enjoy the show


----------



## kaykay

Indian openers are crushing both 'world class' bowlers....lols


----------



## dravidianhero

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... loved that response from Shikar Dhawan..



its shikhar not shikar.you have to stress the second syllable.wasim akram was calling him shekhar dhawan.hahaha


----------



## soumya1989

play will start shortly


----------



## Jango




----------



## agamdilawari

Covers r coming off


----------



## omkar

soumya1989 said:


> If Rain Plays Spoil Sport Then After 20 Overs India Need To Reach...
> 94/0
> But it is only 9th over




puri kahani batao yaar.

?/1
?/2
?/3
?/4
?/5


----------



## Amolthebest

Indian batting is just too much for Pakistan. Pakistani batsman's body language is too funny when they batted


----------



## jaunty

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yes why not, and its cheap too.
> 
> Cable TV with digital setup box.



But I don't think it's there yet in India. AFAIK in India you can get HD only via DTH providers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

There is something terribly off with Pakistani bowlers. I doubt Sreesanth had anything to do with it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

Best bowling team in the tournament ? Heard that was Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

Weather of Britain is weird. Few minute ago it was raining but now its sunny.


----------



## kaykay

Dhawan is just fearless like sehwag....lols no doubt he dominates the bowlers before they can charge...lols nice strategy!!


----------



## Bobby

Kesang said:


> Whether of Britain is weird. Few minute ago it was raining but now its sunny.



It is like that


----------



## Bhai Zakir

nuclearpak said:


>



Pic before going back home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989

157 in 36 overs. new target may be. Inputs from cricinfo


----------



## Bobby

New Target - 110 from 27.5 over


----------



## jaunty

New target 157 from 36 overs.


----------



## punit

Roybot said:


> That has to be Kolkata. Humid as fck, makes you so lazy.



u r describing chennai!!  To bolo East or west Bangalore is the best


----------



## MST

dravidianhero said:


> its shikhar not shikar.you have to stress the second syllable.wasim akram was calling him shekhar dhawan.hahaha



Shekhar and shikhar both mean the same thing i.e. Peak or crest


----------



## agamdilawari

4 overs reduced for 11 runs ? this D/L Sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

nuclearpak said:


>



Are those Imran Khan's kids?


----------



## Parul

kaykay said:


> Indian openers are crushing both 'world class' bowlers....lols



Indian openers are crushing both 'world class' bowlers: Hey: How dare yo post incomplete and incorrect information 

Correction: Indian openers are crushing both  'world class' bowlers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kesang

Banglar Bagh said:


> There is something terribly off with Pakistani bowlers. I doubt Sreesanth had anything to do with it or not.



that's because ashraful is bowling coach of Pakistan for match against India.


----------



## Parul

nuclearpak said:


>



WHO


----------



## punit

chalo chalu hua. 157 of 36 overs.


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> Indian openers are crushing both 'world class' bowlers: Hey: How dare yo post incomplete and incorrect information
> 
> Correction: Indian openers are crushing both  'world class' bowlers ..



Thats too much buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

omkar said:


> puri kahani batao yaar.
> 
> ?/1
> ?/2
> ?/3
> ?/4
> ?/5



Found in FB.

If Rain Plays Spoil Sport Then After 20 Overs India Need To Reach...
57/0
62/1
68/2
75/3
85/4
97/5
112/6
129/7
146/8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

now we need 157 from 36 overs.. 4 overs less and only 10 runs reduced.


----------



## Jango

jaunty said:


> Are those Imran Khan's kids?



Spot on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

BS aside, I serz think if their is one more rain interruption, India MIGHT be in trouble courtesy D/L


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Pak friends can visit 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/258389-psycology-corner.html


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> Thats too much buddy.



Truth is Bitter....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Kesang said:


> that's because ashraful is bowling coach of Pakistan for match against India.



That can be one reason..


----------



## soumya1989

Dhawan is in a hurry


----------



## Parul

agamdilawari said:


> BS aside, I serz think if their is one more rain interruption, India MIGHT be in trouble courtesy D/L



Both the spinners are bowling now....Over's Jaldi hongey..... If we can bat till 20 overs like this....We'll Win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

MST said:


> Shekhar and shikhar both mean the same thing i.e. Peak or crest


Both are different.. My younger brother's name is Shikhar and Not Shekhar..


----------



## soumya1989

Abdul Aleey: "The awkard moment when Rohit sharma,s strike rate is lower than Misbah...."


----------



## MST

out out out


----------



## jaunty

Rohit out.


----------



## MST

Pakistani comments starts in 3 2 1 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omkar

Rohit needs to step on the accelerators , he is just at 18 of 31 balls.


----------



## soumya1989

sharma ji gone


----------



## Parul

Ind: 58/1 (10.4 Ovs) 

Ajmal is there best Bowler and we should handle him with Care...


----------



## omkar

lo ji bala tali...


----------



## baajey

jaunty said:


> Are Razpak and that "thanks you come again" guy the same person?


yes that 'bigzvr' sumthing guy.....


----------



## soumya1989

Dhoni's hair was da reason why ppl started keeping long hair but Ishant Sharma's hair is da reason why dey'r coming back to short hair.


----------



## MST

Pride said:


> Both are different.. My younger brother's name is Shikhar and Not Shekhar..



I know. I just said they mean the same.


----------



## agamdilawari

Kohli to Ajmal


----------



## baajey

@*RazPak* : where r u ????????????


----------



## Parul

Ind: 62/1 (11.0 Ovs) Virat Kholi


----------



## nair

did anyone could locate Razpak yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

baajey said:


> @*RazPak* : where r u ????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Umbrella up rain shru


----------



## FarazUSA

Rain is back baby!!!!


----------



## agamdilawari

Another rain interruption


----------



## soumya1989

rain stop play


----------



## nair

Lol Look like Pak is gonna get saved from this embarrassment...


----------



## Devil Soul

Rain is in excellent form... outstanding performance  ... thanks to rain, i've lost the interest.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Pak's only hope is rain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Skull and Bones said:


> Chup be Delhi wala. India ka sabse ghatiya weather Delhi me hai.



Whatsup bro ? 

Yaar, delhi ki ek hi khasiyat hai, yaha jo be season hota hai wo weather fullswing mai hota hai, jab garmi padti hai to wo bhi full on aur jab sardi to wo bhi jabardast aur jab barish ho tab bhi...... So, to survive in delhi you need to be physically strong too...otherwise you will keep getting sick every-now and then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

FarazUSA said:


> Rain is back baby!!!!



The only time you guys comment is when the rain starts. 

India has to overcome not just Pakistan but Rain as well to win this. So you guys are getting extra support as promised. Baad mein don't complain the match was not fair

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

What will Save Pakistan: Rain or D/L


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> What will Save Pakistan: Rain or D/L



D/L no way.... Rain yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it does then you can finally see the grand entry of our celebrated kid


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> What will Save Pakistan: Rain or D/L



Rain. D/L can't save Pakistan from defeat


----------



## Kesang

Yeh barissh nahi haii
Pakistani fans Kay ansu hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baajey

i hate this goddamned rain


----------



## soumya1989

Ansu rain drop banke gir rahe hein


----------



## Roybot

England is the worst venue for cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soumya1989

"this is irritating.. too many stoppages! and they call this summer in England?" This weather is making the names of Duckworth and Lewis appear more often than those of the players.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pakistanis should stop praying to god for rain.


----------



## Parul

RAIN


----------



## Abingdonboy

This is absurd! 5th or 6th stop for rain??!! FFS!


----------



## omkar

Only getting more heavier , more covers comming on.


----------



## GreenFoe

Muchon wale gabbar ne pakistan ki uchal uchal ke maar li

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

I want to see Virat's Batting  RAIN 



GreenFoe said:


> Muchon wale gabbar ne pakistan ki uchal uchal ke maar li



He's the highest Run Scorer in the Tournament so far...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Nothing wrong there with bowling because there is not much there for bowlers to defend especially in 40 overs match with 4 runs needed per hour. Rain also make it difficult .i think spinners should manage to get few more wickets if match carry on


----------



## soumya1989

Cricinfo - Duckworth-Lewis

look at this link to know more about D/L method.


----------



## jaunty

I have a feeling that they might abandon the game. I think they need to start in 45 minutes to get 20 overs in. It's a bizarre situation because India need only 3-4 more runs to score than the 20 over requirement with 1 wicket down. So they can knock off those runs in just one over. I don't know if the umpires would want to go beyond the cut off mark, they did in the WI cs SA match. Anyway India are already in semi, so I am not worried.


----------



## zip

Pakistaniyo ke gam me ye saala aasmaan bi aansu bahakar sab sathyanaash kar diya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

From Mohandas Menon 

Revised targets after 20 overs for India 63/0 66/1 70/2 76/3 83/4. They are already at 63, so they need only 3 more runs with 1 wicket down. But the question is--are the umpires willing to wait beyond the cut off time.


----------



## soumya1989

good news. Rain stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

I personally dont ever remember having seen such a weak Pakistani batting line up. The bowlers are very good but you cant expect them to successfully be able to defend the pathetic scores the batsman give them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nothing wrong there with bowling because there is not much there for bowlers to defend especially in 40 overs match with 4 runs needed per hour. Rain also make it difficult .i think spinners should manage to get few more wickets if match carry on



Good to see 1st sane post from Pakistani Member....True, Ajamal and Hafeez can get wickets............


----------



## soumya1989

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nothing wrong there with bowling because there is not much there for bowlers to defend especially in 40 overs match with* 4 runs needed per hour.* Rain also make it difficult .i think spinners should manage to get few more wickets if match carry on



In this pace we will sure loose the match.


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> From Mohandas Menon
> 
> Revised targets after 20 overs for India 63/0 66/1 70/2 76/3 83/4. They are already at 63, so they need only 3 more runs with 1 wicket down. But the question is--are the umpires willing to wait beyond the cut off time.



Some how 20 over ho jaye  math toh we will win....


----------



## jaunty

Parul said:


> Some how 20 over ho jaye  math toh we will win....



I was wrong. If play resumes just to complete the 20 overs: India's target will be 91 (and wickets don't matter!)


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> I was wrong. If play resumes just to complete the 20 overs: India's target will be 91 (and wickets don't matter!)



No issues mate, Hope this RAIN  stays away from the Match


----------



## FarazUSA

Nagraj Gollapudi informs from Edgbaston: "The rain has stopped, the sun is out, there is even a rainbow behind the Eric Hollies stand."


----------



## Bobby

Bamxa said:


> I personally dont ever remember having seen such a weak Pakistani batting line up. The bowlers are very good but you cant expect them to successfully be able to defend the pathetic scores the batsman give them.



What good bowling ...India is 63/1...at least they should have taken 3 wicket if they are good bowling side...

I think Pakistani is average in bowling...poor in batting and feilding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temujin

After taunting the faithful for much of the day by making them bat and bowl badly, it seems Allah has finally heeded Razpak's prayers and decided to field himself as the 12th man for Pakistan...

Weather radar for Birmingham...

Weather Radar - Live UK Rainfall Radar - Netweather.tv


How else can one explain that heavy band of precipitation hanging over the city other than it being an act of divine intervention???

Looks like the momeen will snatch a point from the jaws of defeat after all....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulations to india , they deserve victory , they out played Pakistan in every department of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Parul

FarazUSA said:


> Nagraj Gollapudi informs from Edgbaston: "The rain has stopped, the sun is out, there is even a rainbow behind the Eric Hollies stand."



Pakistan is all set to loose the Match 



REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> congratulations to india , they deserve victory , they out played Pakistan in every department of the game



 Thank you so much!!! Just waiting for India to Officially Win the Match


----------



## omkar

soumya1989 said:


> good news. Rain stopped



It stops only to start over again.


----------



## Aka123

Akshay in the stands..........


----------



## Parul

RAIN Teri toh


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> Thank you so much!!! Just waiting for India to Officially Win the Match



Well for that we need to play another 9 overs.....


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Well for that we need to play another 9 overs.....



I know that mate


----------



## nair

What a lovely rainbow above the ground....


----------



## FarazUSA

102 from 22 needed. Game will start in 20 min.
Pretty easy to get in absence of any rain.


----------



## kaykay

Till the match resumes enjoy WWE....lols


----------



## Bobby

wow it is totally clear sky....good..funny weather


----------



## nair

39 more needed 10.3 overs


----------



## agamdilawari

102 from 22 overs...India need 39 more to finish it off


----------



## omkar

Bobby said:


> What good bowling ...India is 63/1...at least they should have taken 3 wicket if they are good bowling side...
> 
> I think Pakistani is average in bowling...poor in batting and feilding



Their bowling is quite ok, problem is India just have two in form openers who partnered 100 runs stand between them against SA and aggressive WI bowling.


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> RAIN Teri toh



No gali.


----------



## Parul

FarazUSA said:


> 102 from 22 needed. Game will start in 20 min.
> Pretty easy to get in absence of any rain.


----------



## jaunty

New target 102 in 22 overs.


----------



## omkar

Aka123 said:


> Akshay in the stands..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MKI 30

UPDATE : Play will start in about 20 minutes.
India need about 39 more to win from 10.3 overs. That's what Harsha said
I hope the sun stays for the duration of the game. Its actually quite fascinating to see the weather change its colors so rapidly.
Fans deserve to see the winning runs. 

Is the paksitan flight ready?


----------



## jaunty

I don't think there is any imminent threat of rain now, the sky looks clear. I hope they knock off the required 39 runs asap. The number of wickets don't matter anyway now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

MKI 30 said:


> UPDATE : Play will start in about 20 minutes.
> India need about 39 more to win from 10.3 overs. That's what Harsha said
> I hope the sun stays for the duration of the game. Its actually quite fascinating to see the weather change its colors so rapidly.
> Fans deserve to see the winning runs.
> 
> *Is the paksitan flight ready?*



It's already waiting for them, since India defeated WI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Bobby said:


> What good bowling ...India is 63/1...at least they should have taken 3 wicket if they are good bowling side...
> 
> I think Pakistani is average in bowling...poor in batting and feilding



What good bowling side? They destroyed your very good batsmen in your own homegrounds a couple of months ago! They bowled out the Indian team for 165 in the 2nd odi in Kolkotta and 167 in the third ODI in Delhi.


----------



## temujin

jaunty said:


> I don't think there is any imminent threat of rain now, the sky looks clear. I hope they knock off the required 39 runs asap. The number of wickets don't matter anyway now.



There is another band of rain headed for Birmingham as per the weather radar...should hit in the next 20-30 mins but looks fairly small and could therefore miss the ground depending on prevailing winds..


----------



## MKI 30

Parul said:


> It's already waiting for them, since India defeated WI



Hehe..Its gonna be a long flight for them. I hope they make arrangements for the security of the players. They would see some hostile countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bobby said:


> What good bowling ...India is 63/1...at least they should have taken 3 wicket if they are good bowling side...
> 
> I think Pakistani is average in bowling...poor in batting and feilding



You are forgetting their bowling performances in india and in last two matches. South africa managed to score 300 against india and scored 8 runs per overs against WI but restricted to 230 by pakistani bowlers and WI lost 8 wickets and took plenty of time to chase target of 179 ..one match is not good reason to bash bowlers and how less than 6 runs is crushing bowlers


----------



## karan.1970

India's revised target is now 102 from 22 overs - that means Men in Blue require 39 more from 10.3 overs.


----------



## Parul

Bamxa said:


> What good bowling side? They destroyed your very good batsmen in your own homegrounds a couple of months ago! They bowled out the Indian team for 165 in the 2nd odi in Kolkotta and 167 in the third ODI in Delhi.



This Rhetoric has been posted by many Pakistani member's and answered...Come up with something new...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123




----------



## Stealth

Pakistan Team should KICKOUT from this series ASAP.... GO AHEAD INDIANS... They deserve to win trust me... past PATHETIC performance by Team PAkistan. This team not deserve to stay in this series... all are Chamchay.... SEEFAARISHI... in Pakistan team right now.. NO All rounder... 5 openers.. TRUST me such a ***** team made by IDIOTS! 

This team should me KICK ON *** OUT from this series ASAP!


----------



## soumya1989

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are forgetting their bowling performances in india and in last two matches. South africa managed to score 300 against india and scored 8 runs per overs against WI but restricted to 230 by pakistani bowlers and WI lost 8 wickets and took plenty of time to chase target of 179 ..one match is not good reason to bash bowlers and how less than 6 runs is crushing bowlers



Sir, we know your bowlers are very good but some people claim 150 is enough etc etc. Our bowler do this do that blah blah blah. So we are just teasing all those fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Clear sky now


----------



## Parul

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are forgetting their bowling performances in india and in last two matches. South africa managed to score 300 against india and scored 8 runs per overs against WI but restricted to 230 by pakistani bowlers and WI lost 8 wickets and took plenty of time to chase target of 179 ..one match is not good reason to bash bowlers and how less than 6 runs is crushing bowlers



Mate, I agree with you one match is not good reason to bash  world class bowlers... Since couple of days, Many Pakistani Members have been Whining about Pakistan Pace bowling attack and calling them World Class Bowler's . They are too good for Indian Team.... They are good but not World Class. Not yet in League of Imran, Wasim and Waqar. Further, they have been Boasting about beating india in home series (we humiliated india   )....Defeating India in one series dose not make TEAM INDIA BAD and reason to Bash us.... It's as simple....Just need some logic... We are # 1 ranked ODI Team...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soumya1989

no one knows when it is going to rain again.


----------



## Vinod2070

Parul said:


> This Rhetoric has been posted by many Pakistani member's and answered...Come up with something new...



Main to bhul bhi gaya wo matches!


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Clear sky now



it's England my friend. It doesn't take much for the sky to change it's color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Wahab Riaz bowling too fast


----------



## Parul

Vinod2070 said:


> Main to bhul bhi gaya wo matches!



I remember the Delhi ODI....I watched it Live...We won that game....Cricket is not my Peace of Cake....The only reason I am here is because of Whining of some Pakistani members


----------



## rockstarIN

is the target now


----------



## Roybot

I think Pakistani fans saare ghar chale gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> no one knows when it is going to rain again.



I know, once Pakistan loses the match


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

OUT OUT OUT


----------



## soumya1989

Pakistan just destroyed today


----------



## Vinod2070

Parul said:


> I remember the Delhi ODI....I watched it Live...We won that game....Cricket is not my Peace of Cake....The only reason I am here is because of Whining of some Pakistani members



Now, because of too much cricket, one tends to forget these things very quickly.

Earlier, a series would be discussed for months altogether and we would remember every small detail for years.


----------



## Parul

India need 24 runs in 45 balls



soumya1989 said:


> Pakistan just destroyed today



Destroy toh phele hi ho gaye thay...Today, the Final Nail in the Coffin 



Vinod2070 said:


> Now, because of too much cricket, one tends to forget these things very quickly.
> 
> Earlier, a series would be discussed for months altogether and we would remember every small detail for years.



 ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

There are currently 75 users browsing this thread. (29 members and 46 guests)

Bhai Zakir,
MKI 30,
soumya1989,
Aka123,
Android,
DARKY,
MST,
sree45,
Supply&Demand,
FarazUSA,
alimobin memon,
Parul,
WAR-rior,
omkar,
Kloitra,
punit,
rockstar,
baajey,
scofield123,
karan.1970,
hawx,
illusion8,
sab,
Jazzbot

Pak members have accepted the defeat and gone home

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

India need 23 runs in 39 balls


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Parul

India need 20 runs in 38 balls


----------



## agamdilawari

This the most(probably 2nd most) one sided Indo-Pak game I have seen. The other one was when India defeated Pakistan by 148 runs in an Asia Cup game.


----------



## soumya1989

need 15 from 36 balls


----------



## omkar

Bhai Zakir said:


> There are currently 75 users browsing this thread. (29 members and 46 guests)
> 
> Bhai Zakir,
> MKI 30,
> soumya1989,
> Aka123,
> Android,
> DARKY,
> MST,
> sree45,
> Supply&Demand,
> FarazUSA,
> alimobin memon,
> Parul,
> WAR-rior,
> omkar,
> Kloitra,
> punit,
> rockstar,
> baajey,
> scofield123,
> karan.1970,
> hawx,
> illusion8,
> sab,
> Jazzbot
> 
> Pak members have accepted the defeat and gone home



Itni to akal hai hi unke paas.


----------



## karan.1970

15 runs needed from 6 overs


----------



## Parul

India need 15 runs in 35 balls


----------



## soumya1989

omkar said:


> Itni to akal hai hi unke paas.



I don't think so. They are akal ke dushman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

India need 13 runs in 33 balls












Jeet ki Kushi may kuch meetha ho gaye....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soumya1989

Badhai ho sabko. we are winning it comfortably.


----------



## karan.1970

7 needed to win


----------



## Parul

Congratulations to all the India's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Can't even boast about that 'unbeaten in champions trophy' record anymore. You evil Indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> India need 24 runs in 45 balls
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy toh phele hi ho gaye thay...Today, the Final Nail in the Coffin
> 
> 
> 
> ...................



I just used wrong word there. 
correct word:- Pakistan just flushed out today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

nuclearpak said:


>



It seems like Imran khan's kids are unlucky for pakistan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Just read this tit-bit on cricinfo:

"Sum of hundreds scored by both teams in their ODI careers is still 1 less than Tendulkar's ODI career"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Jai Hind!! Hurrayyy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

haan bhai .....hamaare padosiyon ko saanp sungh gaya kya ???? kahaan gaye sab ke sab ????
barish ne bhi haath jod liye indian team ke aage ????
@*RazPak* ; ab to apna shakl dikha do.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKI 30

HAHAH..
Love the comments coming in.
Congrats to all my countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Pakistani world class bowler Mr Ajmal was punished 5 overs - 30 runs


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Yaar match mein mazaa nahi aya


----------



## baajey

five in twenty required


----------



## Kambojaric

Parul said:


> This Rhetoric has been posted by many Pakistani member's and answered...Come up with something new...



Lol I see facts become "rhetoric" when they dont favour your opinion. True the Pakistani bowlers in this tournament have not been at par with their performance in India a few months back but they are still a formidable force granted they are given decent target to defend.

2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Kolkata, Jan 3, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## soumya1989

RazPak just digging hole somewhere to hide his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

India need 5 runs in 19 balls


----------



## MST

4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bobby

3-0 is better score for India ......also for Pakistan


----------



## SirHatesALot




----------



## MandarK

Scores level.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bhai Zakir said:


> There are currently 75 users browsing this thread. (29 members and 46 guests)
> 
> Bhai Zakir,
> MKI 30,
> soumya1989,
> Aka123,
> Android,
> DARKY,
> MST,
> sree45,
> Supply&Demand,
> FarazUSA,
> alimobin memon,
> Parul,
> WAR-rior,
> omkar,
> Kloitra,
> punit,
> rockstar,
> baajey,
> scofield123,
> karan.1970,
> hawx,
> illusion8,
> sab,
> Jazzbot
> 
> Pak members have accepted the defeat and gone home




Do you know who these 46 guests are ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

yeah...come one...just 1 more run standing btw a royal thrashing


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> RazPak just digging hole somewhere to hide his head.



He's here....  and we'll here his Rhetoric's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Where is all that IND vs PAK match excitement gone? it's really boring guys.. Just another day in the office for Indian boys! Job well done... 

Pressure.. what pressure?


----------



## Thirdfront

last run needed.....


----------



## jaunty

India won


----------



## baajey

congrats indians !!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

*Pakistani fans.*

*At first they were like*






*But then*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kesang

Won by 8 wickets.


----------



## pakdefender

Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan 
Pakistan 168 india 102


----------



## third eye

Comprehensive enough I guess ..


----------



## omkar

It's over. We traunced, hammered, humiliated Pakistan by only 8 wickets .


----------



## Bobby

Bamxa said:


> Lol I see facts become "rhetoric" when they dont favour your opinion. True the Pakistani bowlers in this tournament have not been at par with their performance in India a few months back but they are still a formidable force granted they are given decent target to defend.
> 
> 2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Kolkata, Jan 3, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo



I know you guys will start looking for face saving...In India you just won 2-1 ...


----------



## agamdilawari

Defeated a below par team by 8 wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*A WELL DESERVED DEFEAT *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE INDIA'S*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vinod2070

Comprehensive victory.

Pakistan was never in the game really. Feel sorry for them that they had to go through the misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

good show by both the teams (rains included)......and nice played india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

This was a crappy match with bad weather.



if indians want to be happy with this they can have it.



It still doesn't compare to the whooping indians got on their home turf.


Firangi pitch is boring.


----------



## kbd-raaf

pakdefender said:


> Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan
> Pakistan 168 india 102



There's always one.


----------



## Android

India will lift the trophy In Sha Allah


----------



## JanjaWeed

India had to beat not just Pakistan today... but the rain god too! well done guys.


----------



## Bobby

Loosers out ...thanks to India 

India win 3-0 
Pakistan lost 3-0


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

woo india pakistan wala maza nhi aya and target keep changing through out because of rain

but well congrats to india and good luck for semi final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

pakdefender said:


> Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan
> Pakistan 168 india 102



Lahori logic


----------



## illusion8

Comprehensively dho daala!!


----------



## MKI 30

...................


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Well done India. I think India deserves the trophy this time. They look better than most other teams

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bobby

RazPaK said:


> This was a crappy match with bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> if indians want to be happy with this they can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't compare to the whooping indians got on their home turf.
> 
> 
> Firangi pitch is boring.



you are a perfect looser like your team

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

Bobby said:


> I know you guys will start looking for face saving...In India you just won 2-1 ...



*Sigh* and here I came thinking we could have a serious cricket discussion. No problems, India is the best country in the world. Indian cricket team is just incredible and can defeat even martians. I hope that will be enough to make you sleep well tonight. 

On a less sarcastic note: well played to team India, they deserved the win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Raja.Pakistani said:


> woo india pakistan wala maza nhi aya and target keep changing through out because of rain
> 
> but well congrats to india and good luck for semi final



I dont watch cricket,but decided to watch this one.. so boring..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

baajey said:


> haan bhai .....hamaare padosiyon ko saanp sungh gaya kya ???? kahaan gaye sab ke sab ????
> barish ne bhi haath jod liye indian team ke aage ????
> @*RazPak* ; ab to apna shakl dikha do.....



Is in coma  just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989

Here comes RazPak


----------



## Parul

Going to Celebrate with friends now..... Pakistan's record in Champions Trophy broken by evil Hindus even after pakistan playing with  world class bowler's ....    will tomorrow check the Whining and Rhetoric

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

*now please pay attention !!!!!!!!!!!!*

as the outcome of the match is here and the purpose of this thread achieved, lets review the first 5 pages of this thread where "some of our" pakistani brethren had pasted some of their very colourful views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

RazPaK said:


> India gonna get whooped just like last time.
> Our bowlers killed their batting line up.


yeah, like totally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan team of this Champ TrOphy DESERVE this... Great KickOut! 5 openers No All rounder.. whata ***** selection committee.... koi susar hey kise ka koi chacha hey koi kuch hey koi kuch... this team deserve to be "KICK" from this champ trophy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Entirely one side match....Pakistan should play with Kenya and Nepal...this kind of tournament is not for them


----------



## pakdefender

Paksitan is india's tormenter no matter what the situation , you could hear the agony in Ravi Shastri's voice when Wahab Riaz tooks Shekhar Dhawan wicket at 48 , denying him a 50 ... Ravi Shastri's words 'its not always good to bowl for wickets' hahaha


----------



## Parul

Three Cheers for Indian Team


----------



## danish_vij

baajey said:


> *now please pay attention !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> as the outcome of the match is here and the purpose of this thread achieved, lets review the first 5 pages of this thread where "some of our" pakistani brethren had pasted some of their very colourful views.



start quoting them now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

pakdefender said:


> Paksitan is india's tormenter no matter what the situation , you could hear the agony in Ravi Shastri's voice when Wahab Riaz tooks Shekhar Dhawan wicket at 48 , denying him a 50 ... Ravi Shastri's words 'its not always good to bowl for wickets' hahaha



khisyani billi kamba noche


----------



## AirDefence

hurray


----------



## Roybot

WTF is Misbah saying


----------



## Android

Super Falcon said:


> With Grace and help of Almighty ALLAH this time ALLAh also bring us Victorious INSHAHALLAH we will win in match against india Ameen



looks like ALLAH was with kafirs today


----------



## karan.1970

farhan_9909 said:


> well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played
> 
> congrats to pakistanis



Heh Heh.....


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RazPaK said:


> This was a crappy match with bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> if indians want to be happy with this they can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't compare to the whooping indians got on their home turf.
> 
> 
> Firangi pitch is boring.



I love the way you cry boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> This was a crappy match with bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> if indians want to be happy with this they can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> It still doesn't compare to the whooping indians got on their home turf.
> 
> 
> Firangi pitch is boring.



welcome shastri ji !!!! welcome to india !!!!! mithaiyaan mangwaaoon ???? ya aansu peekar hi guzaara kar loge bhai saahab ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

I can faintly remember someone saying of kicking Indian a$$ today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SkySports commentator: _'big big gap in class between the two sides!' _ & i agree..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Congratulations to all Indians, NRIs and PIOs 

We are best

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## pakdefender

its a tainted win, india won by scoring less runs than Pakistan


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> WTF is Misbah saying



Really really really really


----------



## Stealth

*After todays performance, if someone loads a status saying "tum jeeto ya haro.... ****" tou i swear ; MAIN JOOTI LAA LAYNI AAYE!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soumya1989

Stealth said:


> Pakistan team of this Champ TrOphy DESERVE this... Great KickOut! 5 openers No All rounder.. whata ***** selection committee.... koi susar hey kise ka koi chacha hey koi kuch hey koi kuch... this team deserve to be "KICK" from this champ trophy!



politics to blame. Otherwise Pakistan might not see this day where it lost all its matches in CT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Parul said:


> Mate, I agree with you one match is not good reason to bash  world class bowlers... Since couple of days, Many Pakistani Members have been Whining about Pakistan Pace bowling attack and calling them World Class Bowler's . They are too good for Indian Team.... They are good but not World Class. Not yet in League of Imran, Wasim and Waqar. Further, they have been Boasting about beating india in home series (we humiliated india   )....Defeating India in one series dose not make TEAM INDIA BAD and reason to Bash us.... It's as simple....Just need some logic... *We are # 1 ranked ODI Team...*



There are ups and down in each team and no single team remain No 1 or no 10 forever . Your own media and Indian supporters were bashing Dhoni and Indian batting more than anyone else when they lost series against Pakistan and England in India but i understand that you guys only take words of Pakistani on your heart 

forget everything and Enjoy your upcoming matches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

hinduguy said:


> I dont watch cricket,but decided to watch this one.. so boring..



Boring because Pakistan was not even for a moment close to winning - no excitement - a comprehensive win - Congrats Team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played
> 
> *congrats to pakistanis*



    An example of Whining from the 1st page of the Thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Should whup Dhawan and Sharma for throwing away their wickets 


P.S - Just came off watching the movie Devil's Double.


----------



## RazPaK

Some poor Indians gonna get jacked up by Pakistanis on the streets of UK tonight.


----------



## soumya1989

Parul said:


> *khisyani billi kamba noche*



What does this mean??


----------



## pakdefender

Android said:


> looks like ALLAH was with kafirs today



It seems Allah was not with Kafirs , Allah did now allow Kafirs to score more runs than what Pakistan put on the board , basically God poured water over your win


----------



## soumya1989

pakdefender said:


> its a tainted win, india won by scoring less runs than Pakistan



None other than face saving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AirDefence

farhan_9909 said:


> well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played
> 
> congrats to pakistanis



congrats to pak for being KHAAK


----------



## Bobby

RazPaK said:


> Some poor Indians gonna get jacked up by Pakistanis on the streets of UK tonight.



Our Team has already jacked up your team


----------



## Roybot

I can now see why the Pakistani fans were so frustrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GoodBoy

RazPaK said:


> Some poor Indians gonna get jacked up by Pakistanis on the streets of UK tonight.



India wins.....  

Below is the mood of Pakistanis...


----------



## Bobby

pakdefender said:


> It seems Allah was not with Kafirs , Allah did now allow Kafirs to score more runs than what Pakistan put on the board



and still Allah let you loose the match


----------



## soumya1989

Misbah-ul-Haq is booed as he comes to speak: "Disappointing performance again with the bat, the weather also played a part, difficult to get in and out so many times. In this sort of format, it is too short for the teams because you have one bad day at the start of the tournament, you are almost out of it. I think the bowling did okay for us, the way they are establishing themselves, really a plus for Pakistan." Enjoyed the tournament? "Not much."

MS Dhoni gets a big cheer as he walks up: "The fan support has always been there, no matter where we play. The whole team is doing really well, in all the three departments. We are the top fielding side in world cricket as of now, we need to keep the intensity up. Bhuvneshwar bowls very good areas, and can swing the ball, he's someone who has given us the early breakthroughs, good to see him bowl well."


----------



## Bhai Zakir

RazPaK said:


> Some poor Indians gonna get jacked up by Pakistanis on the streets of UK tonight.




Yeah and pakistani billionaires will be crying in their mansions.


----------



## RazPaK

Aka123 said:


> I can faintly remember someone saying of kicking Indian a$$ today....



That is happening now on the streets of UK.


----------



## Parul

Raja.Pakistani said:


> There are ups and down in each team and no single team remain No 1 or no 10 forever . Your own media and Indian supporters were bashing Dhoni and Indian batting more than anyone else when they lost series in India against Pakistan and England but you only take words of pakistani on your heart
> 
> Enjoy your upcoming matches



We all have ups and down and I know no team can remain at # 1 for ever...I know my Media better than you...It sucks....If India wins match Media worship them...If not...it curse them... We had a bad year, we lost against Australia, Pakistan and England....That was Down for us but now it's all UP 

*I hardy watch cricket...It's not my peace of cake....Just wanted India to win this Match and posted in this thread with help of friends due to Pakistani's Whining and Rhetoric.... I am simply proud of Indian TEAM Today...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

At least this would put pressure on PCB's selectors and management to resign. There is lots of restructuring to do, especially in the batting line up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

pakdefender said:


> It seems Allah was not with Kafirs , Allah did now allow Kafirs to score more runs than what Pakistan put on the board , basically God poured water over your win



The one and only The Allah swt is with India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

these are glorious comments from first five pages


farhan_9909 said:


> well i had heard that Indian team had already annouced defeat over the fear of being even badly defeated if played
> 
> congrats to pakistanis





RazPaK said:


> India gonna get whooped just like last time.
> 
> 
> Our bowlers killed their batting line up.





Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is easy match for us. Difficult matches are gone.
> Even if we give 160 target to India`, They will still loose. They can't play against wahab, irfan, junaid, ajmal and hafeez.





Peaceful Civilian said:


> Last series shows that your batsman have no answer to our bowlers. Even they can't chase 170 and 160 runs





Peaceful Civilian said:


> Dude, i am saying that Your bowling is so pathetic, even our pathetic batting can cross 170 runs. Anything above 160 run is defendable. you can't play defensive technique against our bowling. It will only put pressure on you and be ready for long lineup of LBW. You have no chance to survive against us, play with aggressive or defensive. We have bullet bowlers that are bowling over 145km/h and with good line-o-length too. Pakistan batting is no doubt pathetic but your bowler will help us to cross even 170 runs.
> Your good fielding will save 25, 30 runs but still we will cross 170+ runs which is easy defendable for our bowlers. You batsman have no answer against us.





RazPaK said:


> Bichari.
> 
> India ki bestii honay wali hain.
> 
> Tyar ro.
> 
> 
> 
> We humiliated you in your own country, and now you are talking big else where.





RazPaK said:


> I hope spanking will not be too bad.
> 
> But if it is. We Pakistanis have big heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!





RazPaK said:


> Bhartee team will lose. Phir baad mein aap lokh rona shuru kar dein gey.
> 
> Anay do!




what say now ? rofl!!
ab dekh lo kiski beisti hui ar kaun barnol use kr ra hai bwahahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pakdefender

www.beatanindian.com 

here you bash up and india and upload the video


----------



## soumya1989

MOM- *Bhuvneshwar Kumar*


----------



## Parul

soumya1989 said:


> What does this mean??



Embarrassed cat scratches a pillar. Meaning: To be embarrassed.  now partying with family and then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

RazPaK said:


> That is happening now on the streets of UK.



ok please share some photos.... lets have a look as well.


----------



## soumya1989

Pakistan batting averages at #CT13 Farhat 2.00, Kamran 7.66, Malik 8.33, Hafeez 12.66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

@ Pak members

Accept the defeat gracefully and stop making the fun of yourself/pakistan by whining, crying, ranting and silly things.

Its a game, one who is the best won.....just move on. 

Accept we are the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GoodBoy

Roybot said:


> I can now see why the Pakistani fans were so frustrated.



10 tonnes of abuses used for Pak cricketers ..... 

But Pakistani team has got used to all this so it doesn't matter to them anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scofield123

Wonder why pakistanis always have to cry in the last.....;-);-)


----------



## Vinod2070

Bobby said:


> you are a perfect looser like your team



Born loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

Even weather can't saved pakistan against IN D IA ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989

Plenty of hype before this match, but this was something of a damp squib, and not just because of the incessant rain. A one-sided contest this, and the Indian juggernaut rolls on. Certainly not a match that will join the ranks of classic India-Pakistan matches. -cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

pakdefender said:


> It seems Allah was not with Kafirs , Allah did now allow Kafirs to score more runs than what Pakistan put on the board , basically God poured water over your win



 so similar to Windy talking about Air war in 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I'll always remember  WORLD CLASS PAST BOWLERS, Could only take one Wicket and other was taken by spinner....     

Supa dupa Dipare past bowlers in the language of some PDF Members .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GoodBoy

*Allah is with India*


----------



## Stealth

Simple calculation of this Team (Pakistan)

Not a single All rounder except Hafeez (who is a spinner)
1, 5 Openers in single team (Such a pathetic selection)
2, Four Players who always playing on on top have no slab for going on top nor even capable to stay on the wicket and score because they are not even in-form.
3, Medium pacer with young fast bowler, not a single fast bowler nor experience bowler in the Team nor even wicket taker.
4, Ajmal not even form but don't have much choice to replace him with some one ?

That is the open secret in Pakistan already discussion is going on and massive critisizm in PAkistan on PCB and PCB selection committee.

Imran Farhat (Who is playing from 5 years not a single top scorer nor even hundreds not even give good performance). He was stay in this team because he is flaan flaan of some Father in Law in PCB.

Shoaib Malik did last 50 two years back I think. He just performed against India in India but for the sake of just 1 series you can't select player. He selected because Misbah fought for Shoaib Malik with PCB to allow him in the team for Champ Trophy not because of his performance but because of his doosti and hello hi with Dubai officials and Sania Mirza PR.

etc etc etc

This team is full of Sefarshi and political selections. Everyone fed-up with politics in PCB from past many years because of that cricket in Pakistan already destroyed.

Another major reason for the re-selection of these players without giving good performance is no new recruitment in the team. Generation is not interested in Cricket anymore. It doesn't mean that Pakistan not producing talents now. Technically, "JOB SECURITY" is the main reason. Families (parents) are not allowed their children to go for sports in Pakistan. There is no Job security and earning issues are involve. If someone not perform well in one single match he will be kick-out from the team because of the power politics. He can't earn money he can't survive he can't support his family his life. Power politics PR especially destroy the real spirit of any sports. So Pakistan suffering because of PCB politics.

So many things are involve in this selection.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Roybot said:


> I can now see why the Pakistani fans were so frustrated.






Pakistani players should get ready to listen another session wonderful words from pakistani fans in UK:

_"Khiladi sarey......Painchod"_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RazPaK

Aka123 said:


> ok please share some photos.... lets have a look as well.



Pakistanis in UK are weird. They do that kind of stuff.


----------



## Bobby

This is the summary of this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RazPaK

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Pakistani players should get ready to listen another session wonderful words from pakistani fans in UK:
> 
> _"Khiladi sarey......Painchod"_



Indian bhi saray hain.


----------



## Abingdonboy

GoodBoy said:


> 10 tonnes of abuses used for Pak cricketers .....
> 
> But Pakistani team has got used to all this so it doesn't matter to them anymore.



Who's abusing them? Their own fans or Indian? Either way this is not on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> Some poor Indians gonna get jacked up by Pakistanis on the streets of UK tonight.



So you admit that Pakistanis in UK are basically Goons ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vinod2070

I think some more of the losers will be packed off to Gitmo today.

From Austin and some from Britain..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

RazPaK said:


> *Pakistanis* in UK *are weird.* They do that kind of stuff.



I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

karan.1970 said:


> So you admit that Pakistanis in UK are basically Goons ??



Just more martial.


----------



## scofield123

Pakistanis like gay **** very much...and today they just saw a hardcore one live and exclusive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RazPaK said:


> Pakistanis in UK are weird. They do that kind of stuff.



Pakistanis in UK are one of the most impoverished and crime-prone minorities here in the UK, hence they do all kinds of "weird" things.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> I think some more of the losers will be packed off to Gitmo today.
> 
> From Austin and some from Britain..



Big dreams from call centers in slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Pakistani players should get ready to listen another session wonderful words from pakistani fans in UK:
> 
> _"Khiladi sarey......Painchod"_



No gali...Please


----------



## Vinod2070

karan.1970 said:


> So you admit that Pakistanis in UK are basically Goons ??



They try to be and get whooped.

And then they cry here on this forum that the British are Islamophobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

scofield123 said:


> Pakistanis like gay **** very much...and today they just saw a hardcore one live and exclusive



Uh huh...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

RazPaK said:


> Pakistanis in UK are weird. They do that kind of stuff.



No there's never any fighting between between Indian and Pakistani Cricket fans. Check google.

Rather check this out... in Birmingham today.... 

India vs Pakistan: Cricket fans go crazy in stands - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> Big dreams from call centers in slums.



I get my shoes cleaned by dadhi wala Arains.

And then those Arain girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> I get my shoes cleaned by Arains.
> 
> And then those Arain girls.



I think that's probably just your sister.

Poor thing.


----------



## Roybot

_*Khiladi Saaare...................*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> I think that's probably just your sister.
> 
> Poor thing.



Kisi Arain ki to sister hogi.

Quite hot in her burqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

These is big defeat for us.
Well played India!! Thank you for winning this match... , We don't deserve win with this type of batting lineup...
India never won against Pakistan in CT but you broke this record. 
This was totally one sided match..... I am happy that we lost...... We need serious changes in the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Aka123 said:


> No there's never any fighting between between Indian and Pakistani Cricket fans. Check google.
> 
> Rather check this out... in Birmingham today....
> 
> India vs Pakistan: Cricket fans go crazy in stands - Emirates 24/7



Who is that Nordic looking Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Peaceful Civilian said:


> These is big defeat for us.
> Well played India!! Thank you for winning this match... , We don't deserve win with this type of batting lineup...
> India never won against Pakistan in CT but you broke this record.
> This was totally one sided match..... I am happy that we lost...... We need serious changes in the team.




Thanks!! Hope Pakistan comes up with a good team soon!!


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> Kisi Arain ki to sister hogi.
> 
> Quite hot in her burqa.



There are no Arains in India.


But as for your Hindu chicks.


----------



## baajey

RazPaK said:


> India gonna get whooped just like last time.
> 
> 
> Our bowlers killed their batting line up.


hello...india won


----------



## acetophenol

RazPaK said:


> I think that's probably just your sister.
> 
> Poor thing.



Don't cross the limit.


----------



## RazPaK

baajey said:


> hello...india won



Yea, it was not a great win.


We whooped you guys in your own house, in your own gali. That was worth watching. 



acetophenol said:


> Don't cross the limit.



Shut up Hindu. Your Hindu brother is taking shots at women. I'm just replying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

RazPaK said:


> Yea, it was not a great win.
> 
> 
> We whooped you guys in your own house, in your own gali. That was worth watching.



win is a win. BTW we flush out pak today.


----------



## illusion8

RazPaK said:


> There are no Arains in India.



There are plenty - but too low in the value chain to be of any importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> *There are no Arains in India.*
> 
> 
> But as for your Hindu chicks.



They come by that Lahore bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

illusion8 said:


> There are plenty - but too low in the value chain to be of any importance.



There are none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

RazPaK said:


> There are none.



They originated out of Indian Punjab and settled in present day Pakistan - but a lot of the tribals migrated to other parts of India too.



> Historically, the Arain community was concentrated in territory that is now part of Indian Punjab, especially the Jalandhar Doab. According to 1911 Census of India, the highest concentrations of Arains was in the Kapurthala State, where they accounted for 16% of the population, and neighbouring Jalandhar District, where they formed 15% (about one third of the Muslim population) of the population. By the late 19th Century, the Arain were encouraged by the British colonial authorities to settle in the new canal colonies in the Sandal Bar and Neeli Bar regions, and by 1911 Arain formed 12% of the population of Lyalpur District and 7% of Montgommery District. Other districts with large Arain populations were Lahore (10%), Gurdaspur (7%), Ferozepur (6%), Gujranwala, Sialkot (6%) and Multan (5%).[14] In the Phulkhian States, Hoshiarpur, Karnal, Delhi and Hissar they formed less than five percentage of the population. North and west of the Jhelum, they were practically absent in the Pothohar region, the Salt Range and the Thal Dessert, where their place was and still taken by the Maliar caste. Those few Arains who were found in this region are often treated as sub-tribe of the Jats.[14] In essence the Arain were found in territory stretching from the Chenab in the west to the Sultlej in the east, in what was the Punjabi speaking heartland of the British colonial province of Punjab. This was also the region that suffered the worst violence during the partition of India in 1947, with almost the entire Arain population of Indian Punjab migrating to Pakistani territory. However, there are still a small number of Muslim Arains still found in Malerkotla, Sangrur and Patiala districts.[15]
> The bulk of the Arain population is now settled in the districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh,[16][full citation needed] with a large number of refugees settled by the Thal Development Authority in the districts of Khushab, Mianwali, Bhakkar and Layyah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

RazPaK said:


> Indian bhi saray hain.



No ,pakistanis are 

watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> They come by that Lahore bus.



In the fantasies in your slum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Vinod2070 said:


> They come by that Lahore bus.



maintain ur level dnt fall down to his level! he doesnt deserve this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

illusion8 said:


> They originated out of Indian Punjab and settled in present day Pakistan - but a lot of the tribals migrated to other parts of India too.



Arains did not originate from Indian Punjab. And really there are none in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Roybot said:


> _*Khiladi Saaare...................*_




pain.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

danish_vij said:


> maintain ur level dnt fall down to his level! he doesnt deserve this



Just maza le raha hun wannabe Arbi troll se.

Phir usko used tissue paper ki tarah phaink denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bobby said:


> No gali...Please



Mainey kaha gali di ? I just wrote whats being said in this video by pakistani fans..

watch this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

RazPaK said:


> Arains did not originate from Indian Punjab. And really there are none in India.





> Historically, the Arain community was concentrated in territory that is now part of Indian Punjab, especially the Jalandhar Doab. According to 1911 Census of India, the highest concentrations of Arains was in the Kapurthala State, where they accounted for 16% of the population, and neighbouring Jalandhar District, where they formed 15% (about one third of the Muslim population) of the population. By the late 19th Century, the Arain were encouraged by the British colonial authorities to settle in the new canal colonies in the Sandal Bar and Neeli Bar regions, and by 1911 Arain formed 12% of the population of Lyalpur District and 7% of Montgommery District. Other districts with large Arain populations were Lahore (10%), Gurdaspur (7%), Ferozepur (6%), Gujranwala, Sialkot (6%) and Multan (5%).[14] In the Phulkhian States, Hoshiarpur, Karnal, Delhi and Hissar they formed less than five percentage of the population. North and west of the Jhelum, they were practically absent in the Pothohar region, the Salt Range and the Thal Dessert, where their place was and still taken by the Maliar caste. Those few Arains who were found in this region are often treated as sub-tribe of the Jats.[14] In essence the Arain were found in territory stretching from the Chenab in the west to the Sultlej in the east, in what was the Punjabi speaking heartland of the British colonial province of Punjab. This was also the region that suffered the worst violence during the partition of India in 1947, with almost the entire Arain population of Indian Punjab migrating to Pakistani territory. However, there are still a small number of Muslim Arains still found in Malerkotla, Sangrur and Patiala districts.[15]
> The bulk of the Arain population is now settled in the districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh,[16][full citation needed] with a large number of refugees settled by the Thal Development Authority in the districts of Khushab, Mianwali, Bhakkar and Layyah



From wiki - 1911 Indian census records would come handy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Well played India, This has been the worst performance in any tournament by Pakistan for a long time, Pakistans batting is worse than school boys batting, we need some real professional batsman who can play like Sri lanka or India.


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> Just maza le raha hun wannabe Arbi troll se.
> 
> Phir usko used tissue paper ki tarah phaink denge.



That's hilarious. Better get back to answering those phones Hindu.


I may give you a call on your tech support line later. 



illusion8 said:


> From wiki - 1911 Indian census records would come handy.



That's 1911. Have you read about the people prior to 1911?


----------



## danish_vij

Vinod2070 said:


> Just maza le raha hun wannabe Arbi troll se.
> 
> Phir usko used tissue paper ki tarah phaink denge.



lol why waste ur precious time on this!! dnt spoil ur tounge for this..... uske pas to reasn hai ye sab batein krne k lie usne apni team ki frustration b to nikalni hai  use to mauka chahie ki indians ki attention is match se door kar sske!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

pakdefender said:


> Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan
> Pakistan 168 india 102


----------



## Cruizer

Misbha-ul-Haq, Shoaib Malik, Umar Akmal, Imran Farhat, Mohammad Hafeez, inn "Sifarshyon" ko niqal bahir phenko. Lantyo dushman ko toh kam az kam hara dete.


----------



## illusion8

RazPaK said:


> That's hilarious. Better get back to answering those phones Hindu.
> 
> 
> I may give you a call on your tech support line later.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 1911. Have you read about the people prior to 1911?



It's not as if every Arian landed in 1911 when India was taking census - they must have settled there centuries ago, and there is plenty of confusion about their ancestry - no clear history.


----------



## soumya1989

RazPaK said:


> That's hilarious. Better get back to answering those phones Hindu.
> 
> 
> I may give you a call on your tech support line later.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 1911. Have you read about the people prior to 1911?



You always whine hindu hindu. It seems like some hindu ****** your ******.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

illusion8 said:


> It's not as if every Arian landed in 1911 when India was taking census - they must have settled there centuries ago, and there is plenty of confusion about their ancestry - no clear history.



Your article even says there are only a handful in India. So virtually none are there today.


----------



## illusion8

RazPaK said:


> Your article even says there are only a handful in India. So virtually none are there today.



Yeah - not as much as Pakistan and a very insignificant community - most are still tribals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

soumya1989 said:


> You always whine hindu hindu. It seems like some hindu ****** your ******.



But they did. 



danish_vij said:


> lol why waste ur precious time on this!! dnt spoil ur tounge for this..... uske pas to reasn hai ye sab batein krne k lie usne apni team ki frustration b to nikalni hai  use to mauka chahie ki indians ki attention is match se door kar sske!!



Kabhi kabhi losers ko thoda mauka de dena chahiye.

Abhi use jaake apne white boss ke samnay kholna hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> But they did.



1000 years. 1000 years.


----------



## Cruizer

Cool down indians. Go and make more "Parathna" for semi-final.


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> That's hilarious. Better get back to answering those phones Hindu.
> 
> 
> I may give you a call on your tech support line later. :lol



Never tell that it is an Arain on the other side.

Koi phone se ghus ke marega.


----------



## aakash_2410

Hahahahaha this thread has been more fun than the cricket match.

Daadhi waale kaale aryan. hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> 1000 years. 1000 years.





Mongols aur Turks se 1000 years ki maar yad aa gayi?

remember "Bey"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Vinod2070 said:


> But they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Kabhi kabhi losers ko thoda mauka de dena chahiye.
> 
> Abhi use jaake apne white boss ke samnay kholna hai.



bhai bas kr itna zalil na kr use.......
use kh de "tu jeet gya...aryan india mein nai pakistan mein the".......use kh de k "aj pakistan bowlers ne india k batsman ki dhajian uda di...pakistan harte hue b jeet gya" fir shayd vo ache se so ske nai to tu poori rat vo terse argue krta rhega
bacho ko zyada tang ni krte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

Pakistani bowlers have great talent. However, they have to focus on improving fielding and batting.

To be frank, their bowling wasn't that exceptional either. India's bowling was better than that of Pakistan.

I'm sure Pakistan will learn from its mistakes and put up a better fight against India next time.


----------



## RazPaK

Vinod2070 said:


> Mongols aur Turks se 1000 years ki maar yad aa gayi?
> 
> remember "Bey"?



I remember something along the lines of:


----------



## aakash_2410

RazPaK said:


> I remember something along the lines of:



Hrithik Roshan?


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> Shut up Hindu. Your Hindu brother is taking shots at women. I'm just replying.



Takfiri certification is getting so common among Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

india is very ghaleez sounding word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

RazPaK said:


> I remember something along the lines of:



Gitmo me dil bahalaane ke liye khayaal achchha hai.

Good prep for passing the time there.

Never thought of the peasant Arains as pro active but I guess one learns something new everyday.


----------



## Cruizer

Don`t worry Pak Brothers,
Badi mar pade gi inhe semis mein.


----------



## pakdefender

JanjaWeed said:


> ​




india vs rain ?

hmm rain couldnt win it couldnt wash off india , its just to damn dirty


----------



## soumya1989

pakdefender said:


> india is very ghaleez sounding word



Pakistan sounds like some country of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pakistani cricketer's ki angrezi is more entertaining than their on field performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## soumya1989

Skull and Bones said:


> Pakistani cricketer's ki angrezi is more entertaining than their on field performance.



great example Injamam ul haq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

RazPaK said:


> I remember something along the lines of:



All I see is a "kafir" man (who has a Muslim wife) and a "kafir" woman (who dumped a Muslim man).

And your point is?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cruizer

On an Indian News channel Aaj Tak today Indian old monkey "Madan Lal" were invited. After winning the match against Pakistan he said first" Sorry that I will say that" Hun ne aaj dushman ko sabak sikhaya hai. Kyonke woh humare dushman (Pakistan) se humare ache sambandh nahi hein . . . .


----------



## Aka123

*Stop guyz Stop..... Enough!!*


----------



## Roybot

Skull and Bones said:


> *Pakistani cricketer's ki angrezi* is more entertaining than their on field performance.



Misbah is apparently the best of the lot, Misbah!! He has an MBA I think

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> I remember something along the lines of:



Akbar crushed the Punjabi rebellion under Dulla Bhatti(Rai Abdullah Khan Bhatti).


----------



## JanjaWeed

pakdefender said:


> india vs rain ?
> 
> hmm rain couldnt win it couldnt wash off india , its just to damn dirty




​

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## agamdilawari

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=540720629297501





Shows the massive improvement which has made India stand at par with sides like South Africa in this department of play.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soumya1989

Roybot said:


> Misbah is apparently the best of the lot, Misbah!! He has an MBA I think



MBA in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

Skull and Bones said:


> Pakistani cricketer's ki angrezi is more entertaining than their on field performance.



Well, its not your fault to make troll against Pakistanis.
After all, your avatar showing your reality.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mastaan

chalo bhai apne apne ghar jao... drama band karo ab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Why are people crying so much here. Accept the defeat, be a sport and move on. The deserving and better team(should I say by far ?) won and moved to next stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

*Can any Moderator take action against this mad Indian`s troll against Pakistanis "Roybot" *


----------



## soumya1989

Pakistan improving their batting day by day. 
total overs RR ings
170 48.0 3.54 1 v West Indies The Oval 
167 45.0 3.71 2 v South Africa Birmingham 
165 39.4 4.15 1 v India Birmingham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Cruizer said:


> Well, its not your fault to make troll against Pakistanis.
> After all, your avatar showing your reality.



Exactly, speaking of which, even Jinnah will be all Skull and Bones now in his grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Ruag said:


> All I see is a "kafir" man (who has a Muslim wife) and a "kafir" woman *(who dumped a Muslim man).*
> 
> And your point is?



only after "Muslim Man" ( Salman Khan ) parked his load inside the hinduwani mutiple times ehh ?

what must hindu abhshek milkshake must have thought on the night of his wedding ? 'damn that musla Salman went in her before me' hahaha


----------



## Icewolf

JanjaWeed said:


> ​



Hind ki Tind....


----------



## agamdilawari

RazPaK said:


> India will lose, and then India will lose to Pakistan.



Haan bhyi kitthe gaya ae balungra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Cruizer said:


> *Can any Moderator take action against this mad Indian`s troll against Pakistanis "Roybot" *



*There are a lot of abusive posts as well. Mods should take a note on that. I don't know how the Mods are allowing Slangs in this forum. What I knew abusive and racial posts are not allowed here.*


----------



## Cruizer

Skull and Bones said:


> Exactly, speaking of which, even Jinnah will be all Skull and Bones now in his grave.



*Moderators or Administrator of Defence PK, please ban this "IDIOT" Indian after what he wrote against Quaid-e-Azam. Ban him for always!*


----------



## soumya1989

Ok ladies good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

JanjaWeed said:


> ​



aur hindu bak bak kartay hain and we eat their god , the cow hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

soumya1989 said:


> Ok ladies good night.



Good night.

Inki sulagati hui chhod jaate hain.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Cruizer said:


> *Moderators or Administrator of Defence PK, please ban this "IDIOT" Indian after what he wrote against Quaid-e-Azam. Ban him for always!*



Lol, i know your frustration knows no bound. But isn't it natural for dead to decompose and turn into skeleton?


----------



## Cruizer

Vinod2070 said:


> Good night.
> 
> Inki sulagati hui chhod jaate hain.



Jab Semi-Final haro ge tab pata chale ga. Ke teri kitini sulagti hai?


----------



## JanjaWeed

pakdefender said:


> aur hindu bak bak kartay hain and we eat their god , the cow hahaha



Lame attempt... try harder next time. I know.. sense of humor is not everyone's cup tea!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ruag

pakdefender said:


> only after "Muslim Man" ( Salman Khan ) parked his load inside the hinduwani mutiple times ehh ?
> 
> what must hindu abhshek milkshake must have thought on the night of his wedding ? 'damn that musla Salman went in her before me' hahaha



I don't know if that Muslim Man ever parked his load inside the hinduwani, but I definitely know that the same "musla" did bow his head in front of that hinduwani's God --

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cruizer

Skull and Bones said:


> Lol, i know your frustration knows no bound. But isn't it natural for dead to decompose and turn into skeleton?



Its not frustration at all. It os something to inform about those who showing their poor reality and nature.

LOL, Salman Khan is 99% become hindu after being in Hindu-culture. All he now required is an Hindu name.


----------



## Ruag

pakdefender said:


> aur hindu bak bak kartay hain and we eat their god , the cow hahaha



Only a Pakistani can be proud of killing and eating an animal like Cow. Sher ko marke khaane ki himmat nahin hai, toh cow se kaam chala te hain.


----------



## Roybot

Cruizer said:


> *Can any Moderator take action against this mad Indian`s troll against Pakistanis "Roybot" *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ruag said:


> Only a Pakistani can be proud of killing and eating an animal like Cow. *Sher ko marke khaane ki himmat nahin hai, toh cow se kaam chala te hain*.



aur Ruag ne kitne shair maar kar khahey 

cow ko marna chickhen ko marne se mushkil ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

*STOP barking Indians and go home and celebrate your victory!*


----------



## majesticpankaj

Shoes were also thrown at the Pakistani team bus & some PCB officials as they left Edgbaston after today's defeat to India


----------



## @nline

majesticpankaj said:


> Shoes were also thrown at the Pakistani team bus & some PCB officials as they left Edgbaston after today's defeat to India



Misbah 11 deserve it.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

majesticpankaj said:


> Shoes were also thrown at the Pakistani team bus & some PCB officials as they left Edgbaston after today's defeat to India



They will receive same welcome at Pakistani airport


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## @nline

@Roybot,

You idiot, you know what . . . . ?
After reading your too much troll against us Pakistanis. I have to say you something in Good-Urdu and that is:

*JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
ISS TARAH TUJE "Roybot" YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI I GUES . . .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

Raja.Pakistani said:


> aur Ruag ne kitne shair maar kar khahey
> 
> cow ko marna chickhen ko marne se mushkil ha



Raja ji... hum khanne ke liye janwaro ko marte nahin... chahe woh sher ho ya murgi ho


----------



## agamdilawari

Pakistan's Rank in ODI -> 6
Pakistan's Rank in T20 -> 6
Pakistan's Rank in Test -> 6

Samajhdar ko ishara kaafi. Ab bas koi sawal na karna

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Skull and Bones

@nline said:


> @Roybot,
> 
> You idiot, you know what . . . . ?
> After reading your too much troll against us Pakistanis. I have to say you something in Good-Urdu and that is:
> 
> *JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
> ISS TARAH TUJE "Roybot" YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI I GUES . . .*



Wah wah, waise bhai teri yeh '*Guess*' ki spelling galat ho gai. Misbah ke sath MBA kiya tha kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

agamdilawari said:


> Pakistan's Rank in ODI -> 6
> Pakistan's Rank in T20 -> 6
> Pakistan's Rank in Test -> 6
> 
> Samajhdar ko ishara kaafi. Ab bas koi sawal na karna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

@nline said:


> @Roybot,
> 
> You idiot, you know what . . . . ?
> After reading your too much troll against us Pakistanis. I have to say you something in Good-Urdu and that is:
> 
> *JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
> ISS TARAH TUJE "Roybot" YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI I GUES . . .*



Bhai sab mere par kyun bharak rahe hain, maine aisa kya likh diya 

Btw,

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ammyy

Cruizer said:


> *STOP barking Indians and go home and celebrate your victory!*



Kyo tu yaha baith kar akela bhokega kya ????

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Raja.Pakistani said:


> They will receive same welcome at Pakistani airport



 You should support your team through the thick and thin.


----------



## @nline

Inidans, forget about my "GUES" or "GUESS"

*JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
ISS TARAH TUM INDIANS KO YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI.*

Ja, aab so jao. aur kheer hazam karne ki koshah karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

@nline said:


> Inidans, forget about my "GUES" or "GUESS"



GEUS or GUESS aside, the only thing emminanting from you right now is GAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

@nline said:


> Inidans, forget about my "GUES" or "GUESS"
> 
> *JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
> ISS TARAH TUM INDIANS KO YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI.*
> 
> Ja, aab so jao. aur kheer hazam karne ki koshah karo.



Lagta hai champions trophy ki 3 continue haar ne tujhe pagal bana diya hai .. koi nahi yaar


----------



## Roybot

@nline said:


> Inidans, forget about my "GUES" or "GUESS"
> 
> *JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
> ISS TARAH TUM INDIANS KO YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI.*
> 
> Ja, aab so jao. aur kheer hazam karne ki koshah karo.



Tu kya badhazmi ki dawa bechta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ruag said:


> Raja ji... hum khanne ke liye janwaro ko marte nahin... chahe woh sher ho ya murgi ho



haan ji app poor plants ki jaan letey hoo

aur sardi se bachney k liya banana leaf instead of leather jacket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Stop abusing each other guyz..... rather enjoy the moment...... yahan baethke gaali marne se koi veer nahi banega.... rather take this..... pata nahin log itna trolling kaese karte hain...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## omkar

@Roybot is thanked 20001 times .

I think mine was 20000th Thank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ExtraOdinary said:


> You should support your team through the thick and thin.



I do but i was talking about some crazy emotional fans who take cricket very seriously and such fans exist in boht countries

This champion trophy is not the end of cricket

abbi aghey aur dulahey honi ha engalnd mein in pakistan vs engalnd series soon after this trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayanta

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> No ,pakistanis are
> 
> watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

@nline said:


> @Roybot,
> 
> You idiot, you know what . . . . ?
> After reading your too much troll against us Pakistanis. I have to say you something in Good-Urdu and that is:
> 
> *JISS TARAH KOTTE KO KHEER HAZAM NAHI HOTI
> ISS TARAH TUJE "Roybot" YEH JEET HAZAM NAHI HO RAHI I GUES . . .*


boss jitna guess karna hai kar lo......abhi guess karne ke alawa kuchh chhoda nahi hai pak team ne aap logo ke liye......
but still....wishing good luck to the pak team for future endeavors ....


----------



## Ruag

Raja.Pakistani said:


> haan ji app poor plants ki jaan letey hoo
> 
> aur sardi se bachney k liya banana leaf instead of leather jacket



Yup... i'd rather eat a plant than bleed an animal to death.

And for protection against winter, I prefer faux leather over banana leaves.

Anything else?


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Didn't watch the match. How did India win without even batting the full overs or reaching the required runs?


----------



## baajey

DRaisinHerald said:


> Didn't watch the match. How did India win without even batting the full overs or reaching the required runs?


psst psst.....bcci ne sabko khareed kar rakha hua hai......
seriousely thoh, due to rains india had to chase was 102 in 22 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ruag said:


> Yup... i'd rather eat a plant than bleed an animal to death.
> 
> And for protection against winter, I prefer faux leather over banana leaves.
> 
> Anything else?



If we dont kill animals then they will be over populated ..we kill animals and animal kill others animals to feed themselves and its all natural process. we are not like goats who can only eat and digest grass or like tigers who eat only meat. We can manage to eat, chew and digest both and its not just eating but we use animal skins and bones for different things. Most People dont eat meat not because they care about lives of animals but because of cultural or religious beliefs and some of them dont eat because they have been told this since they were born. Someone else made this decision for you to not eat animals soon after you were born

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan batting averages at CT13 Imran Farhat 2.00, Kamran 7.66, Malik 8.33, Hafeez 12.66.

It was a pathetic match due to repeated rains, and scores changed again & again.


----------



## Aka123

Raja.Pakistani said:


> If we dont kill animals then they will be over populated ..we kill animals and animal kill others animals to feed themselves and its all natural process. we are not like goats who can only eat and digest grass or like tigers who eat only meat. We can manage to eat, chew and digest both and its not just eating but we use animal skins and bones for different things. Most People dont eat meat not because they care about lives of animals but because of cultural or religious beliefs and some of them dont eat because they have been told this since they were born. Someone else made this decision for you to not eat animals soon after you were born



Absolutely!! It's not that Indians doesn't eat meat. It depends on food habit of Individuals.

But I am finding it difficult to understand, why in an Indian - Pakistan cricket thread we are discussing food habits. I mean from where this discussion popped up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

Roybot said:


> Tu kya badhazmi ki dawa bechta hai?



Kotte ko koi dawa assar nahi karti. Yahi hal tum indians ka ho raha hai.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Bhai Zakir said:


> Jeetega bhai jeetega, India jeetega


Zakir,we are proud to have you and people like you in India.guys like you command our respect

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ruag

Raja.Pakistani said:


> If we dont kill animals then they will be over populated ..we kill animals and animal kill others animals to feed themselves and its all natural process. we are not like goats who can only eat and digest grass or like tigers who eat only meat. We can manage to eat, chew and digest both and its not just eating but we use animal skins and bones for different things. Most People dont eat meat not because they care about lives of animals but because of cultural or religious beliefs and some of them dont eat because they have been told this since they were born. Someone else made this decision for you to not eat animals soon after you were born



See, this is a personal decision. 

It doesn't matter whether humans can digest meat or not. To me, killing and eating another animal is just unacceptable. And, I find the halal method barbaric and inhumane. I cannot cause suffering to another animal just to enjoy the taste of its meat. And that is my personal opinion, which is not influenced by any religious beliefs.

In fact, a lot of Hindus eat meat (including beef). Animal sacrifice was (and perhaps still is) quite common during Hindu yagnas / prayer ceremonies. In Bengal and Orissa, fish is served during durga puja.

But, in my opinion, if an animal is to be killed (for population control, dinner, or whatever), then it should be carried out instantaneously causing minimal pain. Unfortunately, halal slaughter is often not executed properly which causes great agony to the animal. 

Anyways, we're going way off-topic here.


----------



## Cruizer

karan.1970 said:


> GEUS or GUESS aside, the only thing emminanting from you right now is GAS



Forget about thing that emminanting him. What about he said you indians "Kotte ko kheer hazam nahi hoti" Therefore Indians ko yeh jeet hazam nahi ho rahi hai.


----------



## ranjeet

Aaj ka maaza hi kuch aur tha .... suhana mausam.. daru aur upar se .... india winning !!! 
Delhi ke choro ki baat hi kuch aur hai !!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ruag said:


> See, this is a personal decision.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether humans can digest meat or not. To me, killing and eating another animal is just unacceptable. And, I find the halal method barbaric and inhumane. I cannot cause suffering to another animal just to enjoy the taste of its meat. And that is my personal opinion, which is not influenced by any religious beliefs.
> 
> In fact, a lot of Hindus eat meat (including beef). Animal sacrifice was (and perhaps still is) quite common during Hindu yagnas / prayer ceremonies. In Bengal and Orissa, fish is served during durga puja.
> 
> But, in my opinion, if an animal is to be killed (for population control, dinner, or whatever), then it should be carried out instantaneously causing minimal pain. Unfortunately, halal slaughter is often not executed properly which causes great agony to the animal.
> 
> Anyways, we're going way off-topic here.



I respect your individual choice of not eating meat and i also demand same respect for my choice of eating meat because i don't perceive the killing of animal the way you do

Secondly its just your personal opinion that Halal slaughter give more pain to animals than non halal slaughter unless some animals spoke to you and shared their pain after getting killed. Thirdly mostly Hindus are vegetarian and its not by accident but its because of cultural or religious beliefs. Muslim hate meat of pork for same reasons.

If parent are vegetarian and cook only vegetarian dishes/food in their house then what choice kids have there ? It would also become their habit to eat vegs and also they would start hating meat

yea better we quit this debate here because we are going off topic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

@Bhai Zakir

Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam


----------



## Aka123

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



How do u know? Did u witness?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



He is trying to prove that indian muslims are loyal to India and you still doubts on his loyalty/patriotism

or you hinduvata want every indian muslim to be like salman khan and want them to give up their religious identity


----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



Who the fvuck are you to make such sweeping comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



Have you been off your meds recently? You do not get to question the loyalty of another Indian Citizen. @Bhai Zakir is an old hand here and a respected member. Moreover there are certain tenets enshrined in the constitution of the Republic of India..you are in contravention of said tenets and as such you are the one who qualifies to not be considered an Indian...after all you are busy pissing on the paramount law of the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

@anyrandom 

Indians like @Bhai Zakir are the only _true_ Muslims you will find anywhere in the world- tolerant and free. 


GO crawl under your rock, the world is better off without ignorant, bigoted Cretans like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Yeti

I agree Indian Muslims are some of the best Muslims you will ever find I still have my silver Aum chain my Guju Muslim dosts gave to me when I was a kid Sabir and Arif I will never forget you my friends!  but going back to the cricket its a pity the rain meant it was not a 50 over game but really it was not going to be competitive to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Raja.Pakistani said:


> He is trying to prove that indian muslims are loyal to India and you still doubts on his loyalty/patriotism
> 
> or you hinduvata want every indian muslim to be like salman khan and want them to give up their religious identity



may be @Bhai Zakir should stop trying to prove his loyalty. Its embarassing for people of majority community, as it proves we are intolerant lot. (which as well might be true)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



You are a shame for all Indian members here....People like you and your counterparts in other communities are root of all problems....It is not totally your problem; generally you get it from family culture; learn never to mix with others and hate them.... After reading your post I felt that I have touched a snake....EHHHH ,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

sab said:


> You are a shame for all Indian members here....People like you and your counterparts in other communities are root of all problems....It is not totally your problem; generally you get it from family culture; learn never to mix with others and hate them.... After reading your post I felt that I have touched a snake....EHHHH ,,,



most prolly a false flag...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sab

karan.1970 said:


> most prolly a false flag...



Yes...that is very much possible...expect one of them to quote this post later to prove how evil Yindoos think about fellow Muslims,.....


----------



## Aka123

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



Kya re..... Tera to full kela ho gya.... Sab gali de rahe hain.....


----------



## shuntmaster

This was on memorable match, which many Indians will remember and cherish for a loong long time.. Indian so emphatically won this match and crushed Pakistan in all areas of the game.


----------



## soumya1989

Vinod2070 said:


> Good night.
> 
> Inki sulagati hui chhod jaate hain.



bhai sahab kya kare. meri aankh mera sath nahni diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Indian fielding was a delight!


----------



## soumya1989

DRaisinHerald said:


> Didn't watch the match. How did India win without even batting the full overs or reaching the required runs?



courtesy cricket rules.


----------



## soumya1989

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam



What the fcuk you are saying?? Get a life man. 



Cruizer said:


> Kotte ko koi dawa assar nahi karti. Yahi hal tum indians ka ho raha hai.



Are you sure we are not digesting the win?? But one thing Pakistanioki phati padi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

This thread hasn't been closed yet? That's a surprise. Keep trolling folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

^^^^ seems like we cant troll more than the pakistani team


----------



## sab

Some news-

1) Shikhar Dhawan is thinking to sue Pakistani Batsmans as their performance deprived him from the record of three ODI centuries in a row. There is no provision to sue RainGod.

2) Suresh Raina is threatening Dhoni that he is not going to field next time as he is not being allowed to bat for many days (We used to do that in our childhood),,,,Dhoni requested Dhawan and Rohit Sharma to give Raina an opportunity.

3)BCCI has decided that only India B team will play against Pakistan till they comeback in form. New B team is as follows-

Gambhir, Sehwag, Sachin,Yusuf, Yubraj,Zaheer, Nehra,Munaf, Harbhajan and any two kids from the stand...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jetti

GoodBoy said:


> *Allah is with India*



nono allah is with Pakistan, but Dhoni is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Enough guys ...stop the troll fest now.....


----------



## soumya1989




----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

[video]http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/video_audio/639423.html?genre=37[/video]


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Damn our fielding has improved 10 fold! sometimes it does not even look like India, the staff must be doing a excellent job to improve the players fitness levels as they look super sharp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Im thinking of growing one also now wa wa kia bat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Fall of wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

pakdefender said:


> Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan
> Pakistan 168 india 102



Don't be a sore loser .... somebody got to win and it was India this time. Maybe good luck next time.


----------



## Amolthebest

Isolation from rest of the cricketing world is taking toll on Pakistan cricket. No opportunities in IPL, no other teams are coming Pakistan to play, limited options for upcoming talent to prove their mantle is causing sad state of Pakistan cricket. But only they are responsible for their sad state. My sympathies to Pakistan cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Yeti said:


> Im thinking of growing one also now wa wa kia bat hai



The mustache r back in fashion courtesy him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aka123

This thread has become pathetic now as some Indians are poorly trolling here. It's high time it should be closed.


----------



## karan.1970

pakdefender said:


> Even after winning the match India remained beneath Pakistan
> Pakistan 168 india 102



Pakistani mathematics at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

*Champions Trophy: Key factors which helped India defeat Pakistan*

Edgbaston: It may have been a dead rubber with India already in the semifinals and Pakistan out of the tournament. Both teams, however, looked intent on fighting hard. The Men in Green however came out second best in a match that was repeatedly threatened and curtailed by rain. Here is a look at some of the key moments from the match that contributed towards the eventual result.

* The track and the weather: Most regarded this as a track on which batting first would be the right decision. India skipper MS Dhoni though opted to field under a cloudy sky. It proved to be a good decision as eventual downpour caused further stutter to an already rickety Pakistan's innings. After an interval of over two and a half hours, Pakistan tried to rush the scoring in a rain-reduced 40 overs a side match. Match resumed after 19 overs and Pakistan folded two balls short of the full quota of stipulated overs.

* Pakistan's continuing batting woes: This team scored 167 against South Africa and 170 vs West Indies. At least opener Nasir Jamshed, apart from Misbah, looked in some form with a half century coming into this match. On Friday, he fell early to Bhuvneshwar (2 off 9 in the third over). The rest of the batting caved in despite a few others getting some starts including Asad Shafiq (41 off 57). There was a need for someone to play aggressively and yet play the long innings. That did not happen.

* Spin and seam, India's deadly cocktail: At 23, Bhuvneshwar Kumar responds to pressure by shining bright. Against Pakistan on Saturday, he shone brightest with not just two wickets but a stingy economy of 2.37 from his eight overs - good enough to be declared the man of the match. He was hardly wayward in his line and length and this helped him force Pakistan batsmen to either make mistakes or tread too cautiously for their own liking. Once he was given a respite, Ravindra Jadeja and R Ashwin were brought in ensuring that relief of Pakistan only came when the skies opened up.

* Dhawan's resilience, Kohli's form: Pakistan's bowing has been a minor saving grace for the side but against Shikhar Dhawan, it fell flat. An orignal target of 168 from 40 overs could have been defended yet if early inroads were made. With this southpaw to deal with at the top, it never happened. Dhawan was a pillar of resistance and kept the scorecard ticking without much risk. Even when he eventually fell on 48, Virat Kohli (22 with 3 boundaries) took over and showed he is ready for the business end of the tournament.

At the beginning of the match, the Indian team was the favourite to win Saturday's match. In the end, it was a culmination of the reasons above which helped the men in blue enter the semis without a single blemish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

There is serious in fighting in the Pakistani team, they even don't play like a team


----------



## kurup

Aka123 said:


> This thread has become pathetic now as some Indians are poorly trolling here. It's high time it should be closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

agamdilawari said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Skull and Bones

I missed the match, who won last day?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

What a Bisti .. If anyone had any doubts over the outcome looking at team performance, I want to have what you are having.


----------



## soumya1989

Skull and Bones said:


> I missed the match, who won last day?



ask RazPak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Iggy

I am predicting lot of "Pinks" today 

Laughed a lot!! Epic trolling guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuntmaster

This is the worst humiliation that India has given to Pakistan in a looong time....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We should import some batsman from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should import some batsman from India.



Lets apply barter system...get an opener and a middle order guy from India and give us couple of quickies. Matter solved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should import some batsman from India.



Sehwag, Gambhir, Yuvraj, Yusuf Pathan are waiting to get into team


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

agamdilawari said:


> Lets apply barter system...get an opener and a middle order guy from India and give us couple of quickies. Matter solved



Which bowler you need?? We need dhawan and Kohli. 



t_for_talli said:


> Sehwag, Gambhir, Yuvraj, Yusuf Pathan are waiting to get into team



Wow, then sehwag and Yuvraj for us................. 
You take Umar gul and Wahab riaz


Or.........

Send tedulkar or dravid here to coach our team

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soumya1989

MOM


----------



## nair

High density trolling are rare sight in PDF.... but this thread is one of those sights.... Thanks to our PDF baby......(u know what i mean)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

nair said:


> High density trolling are rare sight in PDF.... but this thread is one of those sights.... Thanks to our PDF baby......(u know what i mean)



It was kinda sporting of that baby.

To let so many ***** with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Barish Barish barish !!!


----------



## Bobby

Some Facts....

This is second time Pakistan out from CT without winning any match

This is first win for India in CT against Pakistan.

India is the only team who will go to semi with 3-0 win.


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> High density trolling are rare sight in PDF.... but this thread is one of those sights.... Thanks to our PDF baby......(u know what i mean)


 
Who Trolled????  No Trolling in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

Amolthebest said:


>



LOL. This is Insane....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should import some batsman from India.



You should import democracy, respect for others, coexistence and professionalism from India, It will give you indigenous hero and great results.

--------------------------------------

Bhai logo kal raat neend, bahut badiya aye 

Aur sarhad par wo gayab thi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

At Splice.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Bhai Zakir said:


> You should import democracy, respect for others, coexistence and professionalism from India, It will give you indigenous hero and great results.



Edday tussi Bill gates!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## invincible

Phoenix89 said:


> LOL. This is Insane....



haha... ..awesome


----------



## Parul

INDIA REACTION
Man-of-the-match Bhuvneshwar Kumar: "We knew there was bounce in the wicket. I was not nervous but you get to the ground you always give 100 per cent.

"I had a mindset to go with the normal policy rather than expecting it to swing."

INDIA REACTION
India captain MS Dhoni: "The whole team is doing well in all three department. Individuals are taking responsibility and it's working really well. We are the top fielding side in world cricket right now and we need to keep that intensity up. The middle order has not really been needed but our top order is doing the job and players like myself, Suresh Raina and Ravi Jadeja are established. We just need to improve our death bowling.


PAKISTAN REACTION
Pakistan captain Misbah-ul-Haq: "It was a disappointing performance again with the bat but the weather played its part and it was difficult with so many stoppages.

"I don't know about our batting, the guys were in good form, they performed well in India and the practice game against South Africa. They were under pressure and never came out of that.

"In this sort of format you can't have one bad day early on. It's really important for the top three to perform otherwise it was always going to be a struggle.

"Our bowling did really well, they are establishing confidence. I've not enjoyed the tournament but it will be a good tournament, all the games are all crucial. England need to push on."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Which bowler you need?? We need dhawan and Kohli.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, then sehwag and Yuvraj for us.................
> You take Umar gul and Wahab riaz
> 
> 
> Or.........
> 
> Send tedulkar or dravid here to coach our team



What happened to Umar Gul? Why is he not playing. He is still one of the best bowlers around. And he won yu the T20 almost single handedly in England 2009. How come he is not included.

And where is Umar Akmal? And Abdul Razzak is still pretty handy all rounder.

I am really unable to fathom the composition of this Pakistani Team esp. batting line up.


----------



## Parul

The1 said:


> evil Hindus ??? what are u want to say ? are u hindu ?




Mate, spend some time on this Forum and you'll learn many things on PDF, like I am learning.....Evil Hindu is a Rhetoric used by some member's against us ..I used it as a *Satire*  I'm a Proud Indian.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

The1 said:


> yes but why shrini.. got banned ? he is good member i request to mods to unban him.



I don't know why he god banned....


----------



## sab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should import some batsman from India.



BTW....wasn't Akmal involved in spot fixing? If he is playing then why not Md Amer? This kid will be the next Wasim.

Indian Batsmans available- Sehwag, Gambhir, Yubi,Yusuf Pathan, Monoj Tiwari (He was dropped after a MoM century to give way to Rohit Sharma)........We want Md Amer and Junaid in exchange .....We will give one for Two offer.........


----------



## Parul

sab said:


> BTW....wasn't Akmal involved in spot fixing? If he is playing then why not Md Amer? This kid will be the next Wasim.
> 
> Indian Batsmans available- Sehwag, Gambhir, Yubi,Yusuf Pathan, Monoj Tiwari (He was dropped after a MoM century to give way to Rohit Sharma)........We want Md Amer and Junaid in exchange .....We will give one for Two offer.........



No exchange with Pakistan..... Our bowler's are good, not as bad as portrayed on PDF...


----------



## Bobby

Is this thread still running  ....carry on till next Ind-Pak Match


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MST said:


> What happened to Umar Gul? Why is he not playing. He is still one of the best bowlers around. And he won yu the T20 almost single handedly in England 2009. How come he is not included.
> 
> And where is Umar Akmal? And Abdul Razzak is still pretty handy all rounder.


Actually Wahab riaz, junaid khan and Mohammad Irfan have more speed than umar gul. These bowlers can touch 146- 149Km/h with good line o length too. We can't add four genuine fast bowlers in the team, We want extra batsman. Wahab is replacement of Umar gul, wahab riaz can bat well, at-least better than gul. Yeah we are missing abdur razzaq, afridi and younus khan. I hope that they will get spot in the team. Also Mohamamd sami can bowl 150km/h is also sitting on the bench.


----------



## MST

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *Actually Wahab riaz, junaid khan and Mohammad Irfan have more speed than umar gul.* These bowlers can touch 146- 149Km/h with good line o length too. We can't add four genuine fast bowlers in the team, We want extra batsman. Wahab is replacement of Umar gul, wahab riaz can bat well, at-least better than gul. Yeah we are missing abdur razzaq, afridi and younus khan. I hope that they will get spot in the team. Also Mohamamd sami can bowl 150km/h is also sitting on the bench.



I saw Umar Gul bowl in 2009. And no one can bowl yorkers at will like him. He won you the T20 in 2009 in England.
With such a track record how can you leave a bowler like that behind.

I didn't see a single ball in block hole from anyone you mentioned last night. And not one ball that intimated the Indian. If I have to rate the Pakistani Pace attack then they are probably at the bottom compared to other Pakistani Greats. Remember Pakistan has a history of Great Fast bowlers. Speed is not everything. The experience of Gul would have been great. You don't send all the rookies at the same time. Best is to mix experience and youth.

Yeah your spinners are still great. No question about them.


----------



## soumya1989

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Actually Wahab riaz, junaid khan and Mohammad Irfan have more speed than umar gul. These bowlers can touch 146- 149Km/h with good line o length too. We can't add four genuine fast bowlers in the team, We want extra batsman. Wahab is replacement of Umar gul, wahab riaz can bat well, at-least better than gul. Yeah we are missing abdur razzaq, afridi and younus khan. I hope that they will get spot in the team. Also Mohamamd sami can bowl 150km/h is also sitting on the bench.



Bowling is not Pakistan's concern but batting is. Someone needs to guide them properly. They look just pathetic when they are batting. No one there to influence them or guide them. Senior players struggling in between themselves. Time to change some out-of-form batsmen with some good young players.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MST said:


> I saw Umar Gul bowl in 2009. And no one can bowl yorkers at will like him. He won you the T20 in 2009 in England.
> With such a track record how can you leave a bowler like that behind.
> 
> Best is to mix experience and youth.
> 
> Yeah your spinners are still great. No question about them.




Yeah umar gul is indeed a great fast bowler!! New fast bowlers are also getting wickets... I hope that he will come back.
Our only issue is batting!! We can't play 50 overs..................
Ahmad shehzad, imran nazir, Younus khan, Abdur razzaq, afridi and umar akmal should come in the team. This will add more depth in the batting lineup...
This is my team....
Shahid afridi
Imran Nazir
Ahmad shehzad
Jamshaid
Younus khan
Umar Akmal
Abdul razaaq
Wahab riaz
Junaid Khan
Mohamamd Irfan
Saeed ajmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

soumya1989 said:


> Bowling is not Pakistan's concern but batting is. Someone needs to guide them properly. They look just pathetic when they are batting. No one there to influence them or guide them. Senior players struggling in between themselves. Time to change some out-of-form batsmen with some good young players.



We had only few senior player in the team........ This is the reason we lost.....
I don't know the plan and reason behind the selection committee .. they kicked out many senior players.........


----------



## soumya1989

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We had only few senior player in the team........ This is the reason we lost.....



Why is Umar Akmal out of the team? In my opinion beacuase of Misbah pakistan is loosing too many matches. He is playing test in ODIs and at the time of hitting he just get out. strike rate less than a debutant bowler.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> We had only few senior player in the team........ This is the reason we lost.....



If seniors do not guide juniors properly whom to blame. Politics in sports will kill it just like hockey in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

The1 said:


> i feel sorry for him.



I feel too. I don't know why he got banned(for which comment).


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

soumya1989 said:


> Why is Umar Akmal out of the team? In my opinion beacuase of Misbah pakistan is loosing too many matches. He is playing test in ODIs and at the time of hitting he just get out. strike rate less than a debutant bowler.



Yeah we are loosing due to defensive strategy. This is very bad captaincy.
Just look the Pak south Africa highlights. Target was 234 but we got only 18 runs in the first 10 over.
We should kick out Misbah, selection committee and this foreign coach watmore......... Pakistan was on peak under the coaching of Mohsin khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yeah we are loosing due to defensive strategy. This is very bad captaincy.
> Just look the Pak south Africa highlights. Target was 234 but we got only 18 runs in the first 10 over.
> We should kick out Misbah, selection committee and this foreign coach watmore......... Pakistan was on peak under the coaching of Mohsin khan.



Actually bowlers are harassed in these situation. For example they bowled out a team for 170/180 etc. But then batsmen are just failing to chase down these mere ones. If this happens one or two matches i.e right. But if it happen again and again there is something wrong. It will affect also the ability of bowlers. Don't worry bro. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Mike_Brando

anyrandom said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Who are you trying to fool with those selective pictures? We all know the emotions your community feel internally for India and that is deception until it is made Dar ul Islam


what the f*ck are you talking about mate!you are questioning the loyalty of an Indian citizen who is as much patriot as we are if not more!its because of guys like you that Hindu Nationalists get bad names.and btw before you start to blabber b.s. let me remind you one thing that a Hindu Nationalist will never ever question about the patriotism of a true Indian like Zakir!shame on you for being an A**H**E!


----------



## anyrandom

karan.1970 said:


> most prolly a false flag...



Not a false flag. You guys are nothing better then terrorist talibans who think anyone who goes against their opinion is blasphemous like me.


----------



## Aka123

anyrandom said:


> Not a false flag. You guys are nothing better then terrorist talibans who think anyone who goes against their opinion is blasphemous like me.



tera to full popat ho gaya mamu.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

Aka123 said:


> tera to full popat ho gaya.....



and who takes the credit? a bunch of self righteous flag bearers of secularsim? i dont even give a hoot....these are fundamentalist people who just got offended by truth.


----------



## Parul

*Champions Trophy: Key factors which helped India defeat Pakistan

India defeated Pakistan - by 8 wickets (D/L method) - for the first time ever in any edition of Champions Trophy. It was a solid performance through the course of a rain-hit clash.*

Edgbaston: It may have been a dead rubber with India already in the semifinals and Pakistan out of the tournament. Both teams, however, looked intent on fighting hard. The Men in Green however came out second best in a match that was repeatedly threatened and curtailed by rain. Here is a look at some of the key moments from the match that contributed towards the eventual result.

Scorecard | Schedule | Stats | Points Table | Teams and Squads

* The track and the weather: Most regarded this as a track on which batting first would be the right decision. India skipper MS Dhoni though opted to field under a cloudy sky. It proved to be a good decision as eventual downpour caused further stutter to an already rickety Pakistan's innings. After an interval of over two and a half hours, Pakistan tried to rush the scoring in a rain-reduced 40 overs a side match. Match resumed after 19 overs and Pakistan folded two balls short of the full quota of stipulated overs.

* Pakistan's continuing batting woes: This team scored 167 against South Africa and 170 vs West Indies. At least opener Nasir Jamshed, apart from Misbah, looked in some form with a half century coming into this match. On Friday, he fell early to Bhuvneshwar (2 off 9 in the third over). The rest of the batting caved in despite a few others getting some starts including Asad Shafiq (41 off 57). There was a need for someone to play aggressively and yet play the long innings. That did not happen.

* Spin and seam, India's deadly cocktail: At 23, Bhuvneshwar Kumar responds to pressure by shining bright. Against Pakistan on Saturday, he shone brightest with not just two wickets but a stingy economy of 2.37 from his eight overs - good enough to be declared the man of the match. He was hardly wayward in his line and length and this helped him force Pakistan batsmen to either make mistakes or tread too cautiously for their own liking. Once he was given a respite, Ravindra Jadeja and R Ashwin were brought in ensuring that relief of Pakistan only came when the skies opened up.

* Dhawan's resilience, Kohli's form: Pakistan's bowing has been a minor saving grace for the side but against Shikhar Dhawan, it fell flat. An orignal target of 168 from 40 overs could have been defended yet if early inroads were made. With this southpaw to deal with at the top, it never happened. Dhawan was a pillar of resistance and kept the scorecard ticking without much risk. Even when he eventually fell on 48, Virat Kohli (22 with 3 boundaries) took over and showed he is ready for the business end of the tournament.

At the beginning of the match, the Indian team was the favourite to win Saturday's match. In the end, it was a culmination of the reasons above which helped the men in blue enter the semis without a single blemish.

Champions Trophy: Key factors which helped India defeat Pakistan | ICC Champions Trophy 2013 - Features | NDTVSports.com



anyrandom said:


> and who takes the credit? a bunch of self righteous flag bearers of secularsim? i dont even give a hoot....these are fundamentalist people who just got offended by truth.



Mate, Dikkat kha a rahi hai???


----------



## Aka123

anyrandom said:


> and who takes the credit? a bunch of self righteous flag bearers of secularsim? i dont even give a hoot....these are fundamentalist people who just got offended by truth.



That's not the truth my boy..... being from one community, I have grown up with friends from the other community. I have grown up with people from the community u r speaking about surrounding me. SO how come I didn't face that. you are categorizing selectively. Troublemakers are there in every community, whether it is mine, yours or any others. So don't generalize falsely boy.


----------



## Vinod2070

Abingdonboy said:


> @anyrandom
> 
> Indians like @Bhai Zakir are the only _true_ Muslims you will find anywhere in the world- tolerant and free.
> 
> 
> GO crawl under your rock, the world is better off without ignorant, bigoted Cretans like you.



Obviously a false flag.

Most likely the one whose **** has been whooped on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shweta

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Pakistani players should get ready to listen another session wonderful words from pakistani fans in UK:
> 
> _"*Khiladi sarey*......Painchod"_



It is :"Khiladi sadey"..Sadey means our

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Vinod2070 said:


> Obviously a false flag.
> 
> Most likely the one whose **** has been whooped on this thread.



He is not, went thru' his post history.


----------



## Aka123

illusion8 said:


> He is not, went thru' his post history.



He's not a false flag. But he just didn't make the right comment at the right place.


----------



## illusion8

Aka123 said:


> He's not a false flag. But he just didn't make the right comment at the right place.



Of course he didn't - He has hate for our own brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Enjoy the video..... ...


----------



## Aka123

illusion8 said:


> Of course he didn't - He has hate for our own brothers.



Right! Probably he might have some personal problems.


----------



## soumya1989

anyrandom said:


> and who takes the credit? a bunch of self righteous flag bearers of secularsim? i dont even give a hoot....these are fundamentalist people who just got offended by truth.



Put your lecture in your pocket. We don't need it and don't teach us about secularism. We better know about it. bullshit


----------



## Parul

Somebody please close the thread....


----------



## sab

Aka123 said:


> Right! Probably he might have some personal problems.



He is no different from those he hates most i.e the fundamentalists from the other community.... People like these are present in all communities ...just dont give much importance to them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan's sons during Pakistan-India cricket match.


----------



## agamdilawari

Trolling aside, upar wala kisi team ko aise din na dikhaye. Damn humiliating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

